# توثيق العهد الجديد



## أنا مسلم (8 فبراير 2008)

*بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي الرسل أجمعين​



			كل مدى اشعر بجهل المسلمين فى النقد اكثر و اكثر حتى صار الحوار معكم فى النقد شىء مُقرف!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دعك عزيزي من الجهل فأنا أعرف جيداً ان كل من تحاروه شئ طبيعي ان يكون جاهلاً .. حُفظ لك !

الطريف عزيزي اننا حتي ذلك القول كنا لا نزال علي الباب ولم ندخل بعد عتبه الباب ...

فإذا كان الزميل قد تعلل بالقرف وهو علي الباب فماذا نتوقع منه ان يتعلل بعد ان ندخل الباب فعلاً !!

عموما تكفي جداً النهاية التي وصلنا إليها في الجزء الأول ألا وهي ان العصمة شئ نسبي تختلف من شخص لأخر 
وهو لمن لا يعرف السبب من قول الزميل ذلك
تعليل مبكر جداً للرد علي الأسئلة المعروفة لدي الزميل عن الإختلافات المزعجه بين المخطوطات حتي صار الوصول للنص الأصلي المفقود من المستحيلات 
ولانه معروف جيداً لمن يتابع الزميل فادي في المنتديات الأخري معارضته الكبيره مع مُعلمه ( القس عبد المسيح بسيط ) في حقيقة وأصولية النص الأصلي للعهد الجديد

لننتقل إذاً للنقطة الثانية:
بعد ان تفضل الزميل فادي وأخبرنا ان العصمة تختلف من شخص لأخر فإن هذا يعني إنقسام الكلام للتوزيع علي الفريقين :
1- فمن يؤمن بعصمه الحرف عليه ان يفسر سبب ذلك الإضطراب الكبير بين المخطوطات ولماذا تختلف الترجمات فيما بينها بشكل كبير ليس فقط في الحروف ولكن في الأعداد الكاملة 
مثل لو 14:5 ومت 5:47 و متي 25:13 ومتي 8:15 ومتي 27:35

2-ومن لا يؤمن بالحرفيه عليه ان يجيب عن مدي ذلك الفساد الواقع في الحرف ومتي وقع ولماذا وقع وكيف عُصم الجوهر مع فساد الطريق المؤدي إليه ( الحرف )
مثل 1 يو 5:7 ومثل يوحنا 7:8 ومثل متي 6:13 ومثل متي 10:8

اسئلة مباشرة تنتظر إجابه واضحه ومباشرة
بدلاً من اللف والدوارن يازميلنا فادي

شكراً   *


----------



## Fadie (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

لا احد يتدخل بالحوار مُطلقا و غير مسموح لأى مخلوق فى المنتدى ان يشترك فى هذا الحوار.

الزميل ان مسلم :

من قال ان المخطوطات معصومة؟


----------



## أنا مسلم (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*تم تعديل إسم الموضوع .. لايهم




			الزميل ان مسلم :
من قال ان المخطوطات معصومة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سلسلة إقرا وإفهم - دراسات إيمانية
الكتاب الأول ص35 - صحه الكتاب المقدس 
كنيسة القديسين مارمرقس الرسول - والبابا بطرس
(( فكم وكم عندما نجد الاف المخطوطات التي يتم أكتشافها في مناطق جغرافيه مختلفه وجميعها متطابقه تماما .. أليس هذا دليلاً علي تطابق الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا مع النسخ الأصليه ؟! ))

1- أنت لم تجب علي أي من الفقره 1 او الفقره 2
بإعتبار ان لك مفهوم للعصمه يندرج بالتأكيد تحت واحد منهما...!

2- المخطوطات إذا لم تكون معصومة فهذا يتطلب منك بدون أدني شك الإجابة علي الأسئلة التاليه:
ا- ماهي حدود ومدي ذلك الفساد الواقع في المخطوطات ؟
ب- متي وقع ذلك الفساد في المخطوطات ؟
ج- كيف يمكننا الوصول إلي النص المقدس من خلال نص غير معصوم ؟

شكراً*


----------



## Fadie (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*



> *سلسلة إقرا وإفهم - دراسات إيمانية*
> *الكتاب الأول ص35 - صحه الكتاب المقدس *
> *كنيسة القديسين مارمرقس الرسول - والبابا بطرس*
> *(( فكم وكم عندما نجد الاف المخطوطات التي يتم أكتشافها في مناطق جغرافيه مختلفه وجميعها متطابقه تماما .. أليس هذا دليلاً علي تطابق الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا مع النسخ الأصليه ؟! ))*


 
عارف هتعمل ايه فى الكلام دة ولا اقولك تعمل فيه ايه؟ زى السينائية و الفاتيكانية كدة...



> *1- أنت لم تجب علي أي من الفقره 1 او الفقره 2*
> *بإعتبار ان لك مفهوم للعصمه يندرج بالتأكيد تحت واحد منهما...!*


 
بل أجبتك فالمخطوطات غير معصومة , و ليكن بها ما يكون فهى فى النهاية ليست معصومة...و بالاساس لا تُناقش الفروع قبل الثوابت.



> *ا- ماهي حدود ومدي ذلك الفساد الواقع في المخطوطات ؟*
> *ب- متي وقع ذلك الفساد في المخطوطات ؟*
> *ج- كيف يمكننا الوصول إلي النص المقدس من خلال نص غير معصوم ؟*


 
اولا , الفساد موجود فى مخطوطات النص السكندرى فقط و ما به من فساد قد يصل الى ما يمس عقيدتى الثالوث و لاهوت المُخلص , و اتحدى ان يخرج لى احد 100 خطأ عقيدى فقط فى مخطوطات النص البيزنطى!!!

ثانيا , الفساد الواقع فى النص السكندرى سببه الرئيسى الأريوسية , و ليس صعباً على من نفى بابا الإسكندرية ان يُزور كتابا يتفق مع مُعتقده.

ثالثا , يمكننا الوصول الى النص الاصلى بدقة من النص البيزنطى بدقة تبلغ نسبتها 99 %

مش عايزك تيجى تقولى بعد كدة السينائية و الفاتيكانية و مش عارف مين عشان انت عارف هرد اقول ايه كويس.

و انا منتظر منك او من اى شخص مسلم 100 اختلاف عقيدى بين مخطوطات النص البيزنطى

للقارىء المسيحى , مخطوطة مثل السينائية تحتوى على اكثر من 14000 خطأ , فحينما اطلب مئة خطأ عقيدى بين مخطوطات النص البيزنطى فهذا اولا محال ثانيا رقم لا يُذكر بجوار مخطوطات اخرى يدعى البعض انها افضل و أقدم المخطوطات مثل السينائية.


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*



أنا مسلم قال:


> *تم تعديل إسم الموضوع .. لايهم*
> 
> 
> *سلسلة إقرا وإفهم - دراسات إيمانية*
> ...


 
كبر عقلك و اقرأ ما بين السطور و افهم 
الاقتباس يقول ان هناك مخطوطات وجدت في اماكن مختلفة و متشابهة تماما
لم يقل كلها, بل قال الالاف منها, فنعم هناك الكثير من المخطوطات المتشابهة

الشئ الملحوظ ان الصديق انا مسلم يحاول ان يصور انه بطل زمانه او ان اخطاء المخطوطات هذه لا نعرفها و نجهلها, و بذلك قد اوهمت نفسك, فنحن اعرف منك بالمخطوطات و اخطائها و تصحيحاتها و اسبابها 

فلا اعرف مالذي تريد ان تصل به الى هذا الموضوع؟

المخطوطات و نسخها؟
 عمل بشري غير معصوم من الخطأ النسخي كتكرار كلمة او سطر
كيف نؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس وصل الينا سليما رغم هذه الأخطاء؟؟ 
بكل بساطة, بسبب كثرة المخطوطات و معرفتنا التامة لكل اختلاف في المخطوطات و ما هو صحيحها بالمقارنة مع المخطوطات و الترجمات و كتابات الاباء المعاصرة

و بعدين؟


----------



## أنا مسلم (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*بمن نبدأ .. ليكن الزميل روك :



			الاقتباس يقول ان هناك مخطوطات وجدت في اماكن مختلفة و متشابهة تماما
لم يقل كلها, بل قال الالاف منها, فنعم هناك الكثير من المخطوطات المتشابهة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ياعزيزي لا توجد مخطوطتين علي وجه الكره الأرضيه متشابهه لأنه لا توجد مخطوطه أصلا خاليه من الأخطاء
ثم لا أعرف كيف خسفت ( بالالاف ) مره واحده حتي صاروا ( كثير ) 
ليه هو المخطوطات اليونانية كام ألف أصلاً ؟!!




			الشئ الملحوظ ان الصديق انا مسلم يحاول ان يصور انه بطل زمانه او ان اخطاء المخطوطات هذه لا نعرفها و نجهلها, و بذلك قد اوهمت نفسك, فنحن اعرف منك بالمخطوطات و اخطائها و تصحيحاتها و اسبابها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ترهق نفسك عزيزي بتخيلات عن شخصي
لأني لم أصور نفسي كذلك بل اصلاً عند الحديث عن النقد الكتابي فلا مرجع سوي علماء الغرب .. فكلنا نعود بعلم المخطوطات أصلاً لهم ...




			المخطوطات و نسخها؟
عمل بشري غير معصوم من الخطأ النسخي كتكرار كلمة او سطر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قصر الخطأ علي التكرار هو نفسه خطأ 
لعل الزميل لا يتحلي بالشجاعه الكافيه للإعتراف بان أخطاء النسخ تنقسم إلي قسمين:
1- أخطاء متعمده
2- أخطاء غير متعمده ( ولها أشكال كثيره )
ولمن يملك دائرة المعارف الكتابيه عليه بالجزء الثالث حرف الخاء - مخطوطات العهد الجديد

والأخطاء بقسميها بشكل عام منها تتفرع إلي أخطاء التكرار والحذف والتنقيح والتبديل




			كل بساطة, بسبب كثرة المخطوطات و معرفتنا التامة لكل اختلاف في المخطوطات و ما هو صحيحها بالمقارنة مع المخطوطات و الترجمات و كتابات الاباء المعاصرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كثره المخطوطات عزيزي لا يعتد بها كثيراً نظراً لحداثه زمنها فالجل الأعظم منها يعود للقرون المتأخره . 
فضلاً عن أن عامل كثره المخطوطات ليس من عوامل التنقيح عند علماء النقد
ولعلنا نضرب مثلاً للتوضيح بلوقا 14:24

اما بخصوص معرفتك التامة للأخطاء فما أدني المستوي العلمي عند إيهرمان لأنه يقول:
No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses, simply because no one has yet been able to count them all. 


شكراً
*


----------



## أنا مسلم (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*الزميل فادي*:



> عارف هتعمل ايه فى الكلام دة ولا اقولك تعمل فيه ايه؟ زى السينائية و الفاتيكانية كدة...


مش سامع أعمل إيه .. تقصد يعني أبله واشرب ميته !!
هل تريد القول ان كلام القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير :
 عن المخطوطة السينائية ((   وتمثل النص الأصلي بدقة شديدة   . وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطاني ))
وعن المخطوطة الفاتيكانيه (( وهى مثل المخطوطة السينائية تمثل النص الأصلي بدقة شديد ))
http://www.fatherbassit.net/shobohat/3abd_almasi7/book_16.htm

أبله وأشرب ميته ؟؟
لا مانع لكن هل النقاش سيكون من نوعيه مالا يعجبني بله وإشرب ميته ؟؟!!



> بل أجبتك فالمخطوطات غير معصومة , و ليكن بها ما يكون فهى فى النهاية ليست معصومة...و بالاساس لا تُناقش الفروع قبل الثوابت.


وكأنك تريد القول ان الثوابت متقين بها عندك قبل حتي ان تحدد الطريق لها اصلاً ( الفروع ) !!!
هذا عزيزي يسمي بالإيمان الأعمي ...!
ولا مجال في النقد الكتابي عزيزي لمن لا يعملون بعقولهم ..!



> اولا , الفساد موجود فى مخطوطات النص السكندرى فقط و ما به من فساد قد يصل الى ما يمس عقيدتى الثالوث و لاهوت المُخلص , و اتحدى ان يخرج لى احد 100 خطأ عقيدى فقط فى مخطوطات النص البيزنطى!!!


يالحسره علي العلم وأهله
عزيزي القارئ هناك نوع أخر إسمه النص الغربي وعلماء النقد غالبا مايميلون إلي القراءات التي يجتمع فيها النص الغربي مع النص السكندري نظراً لقدم الإثنين مقارنه بالنص البيزانطي

أما بخصوص الفساد فهناك وقفه
الزميل فادي يستغل أمراً هاماً في التنقيح ( بزعمه ) الا وهو العقيدة !!
*وكأن الزميل يميل إلي النص البيزنطي ويرجحه علي غيره نظراً لأنه لا يتعارض مع عقيدته في حين هو يرفض النص السكندري لأن به تناقضات لاهوتيه فادحه تتعارض بشده مع إيمان الكنيسه الحالي 
*
إذا هذا هو مبدأ الزميل وللعلم عزيزي القارئ فلا دخل لعلم النقد الكتابي بذلك الأمر

لماذا ؟
لنقتبس جزءاً من كلام الزميل للتوضيح أكثر:


> ثانيا , الفساد الواقع فى النص السكندرى سببه الرئيسى الأريوسية , و ليس صعباً على من نفى بابا الإسكندرية ان يُزور كتابا يتفق مع مُعتقده.


الغريب انه ليس من الصعب علي من حارب الفرق المخالفه وأحرق كتبهم ان يزور النصوص التي يستشهد بها المخالفين ...!

ولعلنا نضرب مثلاً علي خطأ قول الزميل (( الذي نقله من احدي المقالات علي الإنترنت بدون قراءة متأنيه )) الا وهو يوحنا 1:18

والأن لنقلب الآيه:
النص البيزانطي فاسد لأن النساخ كانوا دوماً مايعمدون إلي الوصول بالنص إلي مرحله الكمال وهم في ذلك عمدوا إلي تعديل كل النصوص التي تخالف العقيده



> ثالثا , يمكننا الوصول الى النص الاصلى بدقة من النص البيزنطى بدقة تبلغ نسبتها 99 %


واين نسبه الواحد في المائة الباقية !!
النص البيزانطي لا يمكن الوصول به إلي النص الأصلي بدقه نظراً لأن النساخ كانوا يعمدون دوماً إلي تحسين النصوص حتي ولو كان الأمر هو الجمع بين القراءة السكندرية والغربيه معاً !!!

ومع زمنيه النسخ البيزانطية المتأخره همش العلماء قيمه شهاده هذا النوع من النص



> للقارىء المسيحى , مخطوطة مثل السينائية تحتوى على اكثر من 14000 خطأ


هذا القول يدل علي ان الزميل لا يعرف شيئاً في علم النقد
لأن الزميل هنا إفترض قاعده بني عليها الحكم علي السينائية وهذا خطأ
لأن النص الأصلي نفسه مفقود وهذا معناه ان المخطوطات تشكل فرع ثانوي للوصول للأصل المفقود ولا يمكن ان تحكم مخطوطه بذاتها علي مخطوطه أخري وهذا هو منهج العلماء بعيداً عن تعصبات تشندروف للسينائية ووستكوت وهورت للفاتيكانية

وإنما يكون الحكم نتيحه لعده عوامل تشمل التكامل بين المخطوطات وغيرها وهذا مايسميه العلماء الأدله الداخليه والخارجيه وقوانين النقد المعروفه للدارسين

فكيف لنا عزيزي القارئ إذاً الحكم إذا عكسنا الأدوار وقلنا ان النص البيزانطي به 14000 خطأ



> فحينما اطلب مئة خطأ عقيدى بين مخطوطات النص البيزنطى فهذا اولا محال


ولا حاجه لنا للبحث فيه لأن النص البيزانطي ظهر بعد ان أحكمت الكنيسه سيطرتها وهذا معناه أنها لن تسمح بنشر مايخالف عقيدتها ولهذا كانت معظم المخطوطات قبل القرن الرابع تعود للنص السكندري

*فليتك عزيزي فادي تذكر لنا مخطوطة يونانية واحده نصها الأساسي البيزانطية  تعود للقرن الثاني او الثالث*

شكراً


----------



## end (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

عمتم مساءا
لفت نظرى هذا الحوار , و لو سمح الاساتذة الافاضل لي بالتدخل , فربما يمكننى وضع الامور في نصابها


و ساحاول وضع الافكار في شكل نقاط محددة

سأل فادي : من قال ان المخطوطات محفوظة
فقال الزميل : كتاب ( كذا ) قال ( جميعها متطابقه تماما )
فقال فادي : هذا الكتاب لا اعتد به

قلت
قبل ان نحكم على امر كهذا , يجب ان نفهم قصد الكاتب 
و لإيضاح هذا القصد يجب علينا ان نطل بشكل هادئ على موقع الازهر الشريف

حيث يقول الموقع

( هذه المصاحف كانت أشبه ما تكون بالصورة الضوئية للوثائق الحديثة عندما يتم تصويرها فيتوغرافياًّ ، شديدة الوضوح. ووجه الشبه هو التطابق التام بين المصحف " الأم " والمصاحف التى نسخت منه  )
http://www.elazhar.com/qadaiaux/2.asp

دقق معي
موقع الازهر يصف مصاحف القران ( و التى = مخطوطات الكتاب , مع فارق انها اختفت ولا اثر لها الان ) بانها مثل الصورة الضوئية , و انها متطابقة تطابق تام .
و لكن لو نظرنا في حال المصاحف نفسها لوجدنا المصاحف تختلف عن بعضها البعض
و يمكن مثلا مراجعة (( مناهل العرفان (1\ 289 ), الاتقان (1\ 204 ) ))

فهكذا بهدوء يكشف لنا الازهر الشريف معنى التطابق التام , و الصور الضوئية
و هكذا يفسر لنا الازهر الشريف اعتماد القمص عبد المسيح بسيط , و كتاب افهم و اقرأ معا على دقة المخطوطات و تطابقها


اليست مصادفة ان نفهم معاني الكتب المسيحية من الازهر الشريف ؟
بل ليست مصادفة , لان هذه هي لغة العلماء , حتى لو اعترض عليها بعض السذج !

و هذه هي اول نقطة
فلا يصح للزميل الاعتراض على المخطوطات , و يمكن لفادي ان يقبل تفسير الازهر الشريف او يرفضه
فنحن نعرف ان فادي يأخذ منهجا مختلفا في التعامل مع المخطوطات , و هكذا سعيد بالحوار معكم و عرض كل وجهات النظر


و اشكر سعة صدركم


----------



## Fadie (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*



> *لا ياعزيزي لا توجد مخطوطتين علي وجه الكره الأرضيه متشابهه لأنه لا توجد مخطوطه أصلا خاليه من الأخطاء*
> *ثم لا أعرف كيف خسفت ( بالالاف ) مره واحده حتي صاروا ( كثير ) *
> *ليه هو المخطوطات اليونانية كام ألف أصلاً ؟!!*


 
يعنى الاقتباس مقالش ان المخطوطات معصومة اهو؟ يعنى استدلالك ساقط من اساسه؟



> *لا ترهق نفسك عزيزي بتخيلات عن شخصي*
> *لأني لم أصور نفسي كذلك بل اصلاً عند الحديث عن النقد الكتابي فلا مرجع سوي علماء الغرب .. فكلنا نعود بعلم المخطوطات أصلاً لهم ...*


 
هى ليست تخيلات بل حقائق واضحة لجهل حار سنبينه تفصيلا الآن!



> *قصر الخطأ علي التكرار هو نفسه خطأ *
> *لعل الزميل لا يتحلي بالشجاعه الكافيه للإعتراف بان أخطاء النسخ تنقسم إلي قسمين:*
> *1- أخطاء متعمده*
> *2- أخطاء غير متعمده ( ولها أشكال كثيره )*


 
اسمع

فى هذا المنتدى لا يوجد مؤمن ان النص السكندرى هو كلام الله , فى هذا المنتدى حينما نتكلم عن النص اليونانى للعهد الجديد نتكلم عن النص البيزنطى فقط , و تحديتك انت و كل من على شاكلتك ان تخرجوا لى مئة نص جوهرى و عقيدى به خلاف فى مخطوطات النص البيزنطى فلم و لن يفعلها احدكم لأن جميعكم لا يعرف سوى السينائية و الفاتيكانية , هذه هى عقلياتكم فتحبون النص السكندرى لأنه اريوسى يتوافق مع عقيدتكم و لكننا لا نؤمن به فإذهب ناقش المؤمنين به لأننا هنا لا نقبل سوى النص البيزنطى فقط.

فهل كلامك له قيمة الآن؟ أم ان بالفعل كلام الأخ ماى روك صحيح و انك فشلت فى قبول التحدى؟



> *كثره المخطوطات عزيزي لا يعتد بها كثيراً نظراً لحداثه زمنها فالجل الأعظم منها يعود للقرون المتأخره . *
> *فضلاً عن أن عامل كثره المخطوطات ليس من عوامل التنقيح عند علماء النقد*


 
جهل فجهل فجهل ... فجهل.

النص التقليدى يعتمد على ماذا يا دارس؟ الوزن ام الكم؟

نص الأغلبية يعتمد على ماذا يا دارس؟ الوزن ام الكم؟

النص المُستلم يعتمد على ماذا يا دارس؟ الوزن ام الكم؟



> *اما بخصوص معرفتك التامة للأخطاء فما أدني المستوي العلمي عند إيهرمان لأنه يقول:*
> *No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses, simply because no one has yet been able to count them all. *


 
تستدل علينا بمُلحد؟!

هيا يا رفاق الكفاح فى الحوار الإسلامى , فها هى رخصة لكم بالاستدلال بالمستشرقين!!!

و من يكون بارت ايهرمان هذا حتى يتكلم؟ أليس تلميذ هذا الميتزجر؟ كم مخطوطة حققها و نشرها يا سيد؟ كم مخطوطة اطلع عليها؟ هل أصبحت المسألة كلام x كلام؟

هل نترك احصاء سكريفنر 150000 و ميل 30000 و احصاء نص الاغلبية 10000 ... إلخ للأخطاء جميعها بشتى انواعها فى المخطوطات اليونانية شاملة و نتبع هذا الذى لم يُحقق مخطوطة واحدة فى حياته؟!!!!!!!!!!!

أضغاث أحلام يا سيد...



> مش سامع أعمل إيه .. تقصد يعني أبله واشرب ميته !!
> هل تريد القول ان كلام القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير :
> عن المخطوطة السينائية (( وتمثل النص الأصلي بدقة شديدة . وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطاني ))
> وعن المخطوطة الفاتيكانيه (( وهى مثل المخطوطة السينائية تمثل النص الأصلي بدقة شديد ))
> ...


 
بل قله لسكريفنر , قله لتوماس هولاند , قله لويجنر , قله لبرجون....ليس لى!



> وكأنك تريد القول ان الثوابت متقين بها عندك قبل حتي ان تحدد الطريق لها اصلاً ( الفروع ) !!!
> هذا عزيزي يسمي بالإيمان الأعمي ...!
> ولا مجال في النقد الكتابي عزيزي لمن لا يعملون بعقولهم ..!


 
و من قال ان نوع العصمة من الثوابت؟! و كأنكم ستعلموننا عقيدتنا!!!!!!! إيماننا ليس أعمى يا سيد بل نوعية العصمة ليست من الثوابت , و هل عدم ايمان ميتزجر بالعصمة الحرفية أصبح إيمان أعمى؟ هل إيمان تشيندروف بالعصمة الحرفية أصبح ايمان أعمى؟!

أليس هؤلاء هم من أسسوا النقد النصى اصلا يا سيد؟!

قلتها قبلا , أصبح الحوار مع العرب شىء مقزز!!



> يالحسره علي العلم وأهله
> عزيزي القارئ هناك نوع أخر إسمه النص الغربي وعلماء النقد غالبا مايميلون إلي القراءات التي يجتمع فيها النص الغربي مع النص السكندري نظراً لقدم الإثنين مقارنه بالنص البيزانطي


 
اى علماء نقد؟

ويجنر مثلاً؟ هولاند مثلاً؟ سكريفنر مثلاً؟ كينيون مثلاً؟ كونيبر مثلاً؟ جيسلر مثلاً؟ نيكول مثلاً؟ برجون مثلاً؟؟؟

blah blah blah



> أما بخصوص الفساد فهناك وقفه
> الزميل فادي يستغل أمراً هاماً في التنقيح ( بزعمه ) الا وهو العقيدة !!
> *وكأن الزميل يميل إلي النص البيزنطي ويرجحه علي غيره نظراً لأنه لا يتعارض مع عقيدته في حين هو يرفض النص السكندري لأن به تناقضات لاهوتيه فادحه تتعارض بشده مع إيمان الكنيسه الحالي*


 
لأنه ليس سوى نصاً أريوسياً , كل ما به من اخطاء لاهوتية لا احد من مصلحته ان يغيرها سوى الاريوسيين , بل ان النص السكندرى يتعارض مع ايمان الكنيسة منذ أن نشأت و ليس كنيستنا اليوم , و احب ان اقول لأى مسيحى يقرأ حوارنا ان النص المُعتمد لكنيستنا القبطية هو النص التقليدى المُتمثل فى كينج جيمس و ليس الدولية الحديثة و عند اليونانيين ايضا.

و سأدلل على كلامى هذا الآن , الأمر الذى لم يفعله الزميل فى افتراضاته!!!!

و لنأخذ هذا النص كمثال :

وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ (يوحنا 3 : 13 )

حينما نجد النص البيزنطى يضع النص كما هو , و النص السكندرى يحذف ما هو مُلون و نجد الأباء يقتبسون النص كما هو فى النص البيزنطى فأيهما يكون نص الكنيسة الذى تسلمته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تاتيان اورده فى الدياتسرون , هيبيوليتوس استشهد بالنص كما هو بالنص البيزنطى (Against Noetus) , و نو فوتيان (عن الثالوث , 13) , ثيؤدور (الحوار الثالث) , و ذهبى الفم ( يوحنا 27 , 54) و اغسطينوس (ضد بلاجيوس 1 : 59 - 60) و أباء آخرين كثيرين , فأيهما يكون هو نص الكنيسة؟

بكل تأكيد النص البيزنطى , حسناً , من من مصلحته تغيير النص لينفى إلوهية المسيح؟ من سوى الأريوسيين؟؟؟؟

و هكذا نرى افتراض الزميل :



> النص البيزانطي فاسد لأن النساخ كانوا دوماً مايعمدون إلي الوصول بالنص إلي مرحله الكمال وهم في ذلك عمدوا إلي تعديل كل النصوص التي تخالف العقيده


 
فهل قدمت يا سيد أدلة كلامك؟ ام انها مُجرد افتراضات؟ نحن لا نسير وراء افتراضات و دراساتنا و مُعتقدنا لا نأخذه من افتراضات بل من دليل حى و ملموس.

اعود مرة اخرى الى قول الزميل :



> ومع زمنيه النسخ البيزانطية المتأخره همش العلماء قيمه شهاده هذا النوع من النص


 
و أقول ان هذا هو قمة التدليس على القارىء المسلم قبل المسيحى , لأن الزميل يحاول ان يوارى ان فى النقد النصى بالفعل هناك فريقين قائمين و هو أمر واقع ليس خيالاً كما يريد ان يصور الزميل!!!

بل ان من علماء القرن التاسع عشر فى النقد النصى لم يؤيد النص السكندرى سوى ويستكوت و هورت فقط فى حين ان الاغلبية العظمى أيدت النص البيزنطى , و من يسميهم الزميل علماء مثل ميتزجر و ايهرمان و نيستل آلاند ليسوا سوى ابناء أول أمس و ليس كما يحاول ان يوحى الزميل!!!!!!

و يمكن للقارىء ان يطلع على أهم مواقع علماء النص البيزنطى فى الرابط التالى :

http://www.servant4jesus.110mb.com/sites.html



> هذا القول يدل علي ان الزميل لا يعرف شيئاً في علم النقد
> لأن الزميل هنا إفترض قاعده بني عليها الحكم علي السينائية وهذا خطأ
> لأن النص الأصلي نفسه مفقود وهذا معناه ان المخطوطات تشكل فرع ثانوي للوصول للأصل المفقود ولا يمكن ان تحكم مخطوطه بذاتها علي مخطوطه أخري وهذا هو منهج العلماء بعيداً عن تعصبات تشندروف للسينائية ووستكوت وهورت للفاتيكانية


 
اى علماء هؤلاء؟؟؟؟

يا سيد النص التقليدى البيزنطى كان هو نص الكنيسة حتى ظهرت السينائية , أى ان الاساس هو النص البيزنطى ثم حين خرجت السينائية للنور احصى تشيندروف اخطائها , كما انك بقولك هذا تحسب هؤلاء العلماء الذين تتكلم عنهم كقطيع من الغنم لا يعرف ان يفرق بين حتى الأخطاء النسخية و النهايات المتشابهة ... إلخ من حجج علماء النص السكندرى!!!!



> وإنما يكون الحكم نتيحه لعده عوامل تشمل التكامل بين المخطوطات وغيرها وهذا مايسميه العلماء الأدله الداخليه والخارجيه وقوانين النقد المعروفه للدارسين


 
نفهم من هذا ان تشيندروف مُخطأ و انا مسلم على صواب؟!!!!



> ولا حاجه لنا للبحث فيه لأن النص البيزانطي ظهر بعد ان أحكمت الكنيسه سيطرتها وهذا معناه أنها لن تسمح بنشر مايخالف عقيدتها ولهذا كانت معظم المخطوطات قبل القرن الرابع تعود للنص السكندري
> 
> *فليتك عزيزي فادي تذكر لنا مخطوطة يونانية واحده نصها الأساسي البيزانطية تعود للقرن الثاني او الثالث*


 
لا , سأقدم لك أكثر من مجرد مخطوطة , بل سأقدم لك شهادة حية على ان النص البيزنطى هو نص الكنيسة و انه كان موجودا حتى فى عصر انتاج السينائية و الفاتيكانية!!!

سبق و ان قدمت استشهاد هيبوليتوس بالنص البيزنطى و ها أقدم لك شهادة ايريناؤس للنص البيزنطى حتى قبل ان تأتى السينائية و الفاتيكانية الى الوجود!!!

«إِنْ كُنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ يَجُوزُ». فَأَجَابَ: «أَنَا أُومِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ» (اعمال 8 : 37 )

هذا النص يحذفه النص السكندرى و يُثبته النص البيزنطى!!!

شهادة ايريناؤس من القرن الثانى للنص البيزنطى :

Philip declared that this was Jesus, and that the ******ure was fulfilled in Him; as did also the believing eunuch himself: and, immediately requesting to be baptized, he said, I believe Jesus Christ to be the Son of God​ 
ضد الهرطقات 3 : 12​ 
شهادة كبريانوس من القرن الثالث للنص البيزنطى :​ 
In the Acts of the Apostles: Lo, here is water; what is there which hinders me from being baptized? Then said Philip, If thou believest with all thine heart, thou mayest​ 
رسالته رقم 12 : 3​ 
ما رأيكم يا سادة , هل كان النص البيزنطى موجود فى القرن الثانى و القرن الثالث ام لا؟؟؟؟؟​ 
بل حتى الى القرن الأول و بداية القرن الثانى , و أعددت أكثر من ثمانية عشر دليل على ان النص البيزنطى هو نص أباء الكنيسة الجامعة فى القرون الاولى فى فصل خاص من كتابى الجديد "المدخل الى علم النقد النصى" و سيُنشر قريبا.​ 
اما لماذا لا نجد لدينا مخطوطات للنص البيزنطى قبل القرن الخامس؟​ 
فأقول , انها عادة الكنائس فى كل مكان حينما تُستهلك المخطوطة كان يتم حرقها و إعداد أخرى جديدة ,بل ان هذه هى العادة المُتبعة فى نص الكتاب المقدس باكمله و كانت هذه عادة اليهود حتى فى العهد القديم!!!!!​ 
بل ابعد من ذلك , النص المازورى للعهد القديم يرجع للقرن التاسع فهل يجرؤ احد علماء النقد النصى للعهد القديم ان يرفضه لتأخر عصره؟؟؟؟؟ على العكس , نجد ايمانويل توف فى كتابه "النقد النصى للعهد القديم" يحبذ النص المازورى عن اشعياء B لقمران رغم انه متأخر عنه بنحو ألف سنة!!!!!!!!!​ 
منطق مُعوج!!!!​


----------



## end (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

نقطة اخرى لفتت انتباهي

يعترض الزميل على حجية العقيدة على النص  و يقول


> للعلم عزيزي القارئ فلا دخل لعلم النقد الكتابي بذلك الأمر


و هذا الاعتقاد ناتج - للاسف - عن الجهل بمنهجية قبول النصوص الاسلامية حتى

لذا , و حتى لو  سلمنا جدلا باغفال علماء النقد الكتابي هذا الامر , الا انه ليس من المسموح للزميل المسلم ان يغفله

و هنا ساذكر امثلة بسيطة جدا و ليراجع الزميل ما شاء

1- تضعيف حديث صحيح بسبب مخالفته للقران
مثال حديث ابي هريرة ( خلق الله التربة ) الذي صححه مسلم و الالباني و لكن ضعفه اخرون لانه يخالف القران , فبدلا من ان نقول ان محمد يناقض نفسه , حذفنا المتناقض و ضعفناه

2 - تضعيف راو لأنه خالف اعتقاد
مثال تمزيق كتابات احد الرواة لانه روى اشياء سيئة عن معاوية ( لسان الميزان 1 \ 21 )
فبدلا من ان نعرف معاوية على حقيقته , مزقنا كتب هذا الراوي 

3- توثيق راو لأنه وافق هوانا في الروايات
مثال قول الالباني 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95182
( و هو و إن لم يذكر الخطيب فيه جرحا و لا تعديلا , فمثله مقبول الحديث عند العلماء كما يعرف ذلك من سبر تخاريجهم و تصحيحهم للأحاديث  , لاسيما و هو لم يرو منكرا )
فهنا من غير ان نعرف هل هو ثقة متقن حافظ ام لا , اعتبرنا حديثه مقبول , لانه لم يرو ما يخالف الاعتقاد


فما معنى هذا كله و اكثر ؟
معناه ان الاعتقاد حجة على النصوص , بل ان الاعتقاد هو الذي يبين سلامة النص و سلامة الراوي

فعلينا ان نتعجب جميعا من الزميل , الذي يأتي مستنكرا , مع ان دينه يقوم على هذه القاعدة !

و اشكر سعة صدركم


----------



## أنا مسلم (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*لعلي فعلاً أحتاج إلي جائزة لأني توقعت مسبقاً قبل ان أقرا رد الزميل إند بمحتواه

فمداخلته تندرج تحت ما يسمي بباب التلبيس ( بيت الزجاج )

ولا تتعب حالك عزيزي لأن القرآن الكريم ليس كالكتاب المقدس في الشكل والفرع والأصولية
وطريقة التحقيق لدي المسلمين تختلف عن التحقيق عنها في النقد الكتابي ..
فحشر القياس عنوه يخل بالمعني ويشوه المعالم 

ودعونا نستقطع من كلام الزميل مايخص الموضوع بدلاً من الكلام الذى لا طائل منه :



			اليس مصادفة ان نفهم معاني الكتب المسيحية من الازهر الشريف ؟
بل ليست مصادفة , لان هذه هي لغة العلماء , حتى لو اعترض عليها بعض السذج !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لعلي إذاً في المرة القادمة  أحتاج إلي كلام ابن تيمية وابن حزم والعلامة رحمت الله الهندي حتي أفهم معاني المسيحية !!

فما دامت المسيحية عاجزه عن التفسير والتعبير عن نفسها بنفسها وتحتاج إلي ديانات مخالفه لتفسيرها 
فالأولي إذاً تهميشها بشكل كامل والإكتفاء بمطالعه ماتذكره الديانات الأخري عنها 
وللزميل فادي رفض ذلك او قبوله !!! 

اما عن لغه العلماء فلعلنا عزيزي القارئ البسيط نعود مرة أخري للكلام القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير القائل تحت بند ( عائلة النص السكندري )  :
(( . وهذا النموذج للنص يجمع العلماء على انه أحسن وأروع نموذج نصي . ويعتقد وستكوت وهورت أنة يمثل النص الأصلي بكل دقة ))

والزميل فادي يقول:
(( الفساد موجود فى مخطوطات النص السكندرى فقط و ما به من فساد قد يصل الى ما يمس عقيدتى الثالوث و لاهوت المُخلص ))

فهل هو أروع وأحسن نموذج للنص الأصلي المفقود ام هو مجرد نص فاسد !!

فالمعذرة أي علماء تقصد ؟ بعد ان حدد الزميل فادي مقدماً منهج الحوار تحت عنوان عريض:
(( بلو كلامهم وإشربوا ميته ))
فهل نتوقع إذا ان يكون لأي كلام معني عند الزميل !!




			فلا يصح للزميل الاعتراض على المخطوطات ,
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ لأن الإعتراض ليس علي سبيل تقرير الأخر
وليس من باب (( بيت الزجاج )) كما يفعل صاحبنا

فإذا كانت المسيحية عاجزة عن تفسير حالها بدون الحاجه إلي إستعانه تشبيهيه خارجيه فهذا من ضعف حججها ليس أكثر




			فنحن نعرف ان فادي يأخذ منهجا مختلفا في التعامل مع المخطوطات ,
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذا يدل علي الخطأ الكبير في الفكر المسيحي العام في التعامل مع الإتهام الموجه للنص المقدس بالفساد والتحريف 
لأننا نتحدث عن ( العهد الجديد ) وذلك العهد ليس ملكاً للزميل فادي حتي إذا ذهبنا للبحث عنه بحثنا عنه وفقاً للطريقة التي يرشدنا بها الزميل فادي

بل نحن نتحدث عن أصل ثابت تقاس عليه كل الطرق والمناهج

فإذا شذ المنهج وفسد فهذا معناه بكل بساطه شذوذ الأصل نفسه وفساده 
لأن الطريق إذا شذ وفسد إختلف وإذا إختلف كانت النهاية متغايره 



شكراً مع الأمل في العودة للحديث في علم النقد والمخطوطات
*


----------



## end (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

نقطة ثالثة عجيبة بحق توضح منهج المجازفات الطائشة التى للاسف اقرأها في مقالات الزميل اذ يقول



> لا حاجه لنا للبحث فيه لأن النص البيزانطي ظهر بعد ان أحكمت الكنيسه سيطرتها


و هنا لا يتجاوز الزميل حدود العلوم الاسلامية , النقد الكتابي و حتى الحقائق التاريخية 
انما يشطح بخياله بعييييييدا بعييييييييدا , و يحتاج هذا العقل الي يقظة ليعود الي وعيه

1- لو قلنا - قياسا على الزميل - ان الاسلام كتب نصوصه بينما كان السيف يسابق القلم , لسقطت الثقة في نصوص الاسلام و قد حكموا البلاد التى دخلوها , و ضعفوا كل النصوص المعارضة كما هو واضح في النقطة الثانية

2 - يظهر حتى لعلماء الاسلام استحالة جمع كل الاناجيل و اعادة كتبتها , و يشهد لهذا ابن تيمية شهادة حسنة فيقول
(( من قال أنه لم يحرف شىء من النسخ فقد قال ما لا يمكنه نفيه ومن قال جميع النسخ بعد النبى حرفت فقد قال ما يعلم أنه خطأ  )) مجموع الفتاوي 13 \ 104


فمجرد التفكير فيما قاله الزميل يعتبر عبث لا يستحق النظر فيه , و ايراد الادلة على بطلانه  , اذ هو ساقط من تلقاء نفسه
خاصة ان الكنيسة كانت تعاني دائما من الصراعات و الهرطقة , فانى لها ان تحكم سيطرتها على العالم و نصوصه كما يزعم الزميل ؟

لذا نشكر الله على الهراطقة , الذين يدلون على امانة النص , و حتى عندما نقرأ نصوص الهراطقة , نجد انها تؤيد النص الكتابي بنسب كبيرة جدا

و نشكر الله على هذا التشكيك من الزميل , و الذي يجعلنا نكتشف اعماقا جديدة في صلابة النصوص , و هشاشة الاعتراضات من قبل الاسلام و علماءه انفسهم !


----------



## end (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

اصبت بالفعل عزيزي (انا مسلم )
فان ما اكتبه سهل عليك ان تتوقعه ,لا  لاننى اكتب بهذه المنهجية منذ زمن بعيد , بل لان هذا اصبح ما تخشاه
نعم تخشاه

صحيح انت تجهل تفاصيل ما اكتبه , و الناس اعداء ما جهلوا , لكنك تعرف الخط العام
بل انت مصيب ايضا عندما تستنكر عدم وجود منهجية
فانا لم اقرأ لك اي منهجية , عدا التقاط كلمة من هنا و هناك ,و ترقيع ثوب بشع المنظر

ان ملخص ما تفعله هنا

هااااااااااااااااااا
لقد وجدت وردة حمراء وسط حقل الياسمين 

فكل ما افعله انني اقول : من قال ان هذا عيب يا استاذ
اذهب الي القران و الحديث , ستجد تلك الورود الحمراء تغرق البساتين

فان كنت لا تعرف فهي مصيبة , و انت كنت تعرف فالمصيبة اعظم !
و هذا باختصار ما اجده هنا
احاول معرفة افكارك
اوضحها
ابين زيفها , و تماثلها في نصوص الاسلام

لذا , و بسبب غياب هذه المنهجية , فانا لن استغرب ابدا انك لن ترد على ما اكتبه , و انما ستستقطع منه مثلما تفعل !!!

ولا عزاء


فتحياتي لك


----------



## end (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

يقول الزميل 



> طريقة التحقيق لدي المسلمين تختلف عن التحقيق عنها في النقد الكتابي ..



و هذا الكلام سليم تماما
فالمسلمين ينتقون ما يوافقهم حتى و لو ضعف , بينما المستشرقين اصحاب النقد الكتابي عملهم في المقام الاول = تجريح النص
فبينما يحافظ المسلمون على نصوصهم , يهاجم النقاد نصوص الكتاب
بل انك لو قرأت لنفس علماء النقد الكتابي , نقدهم للقران , فستجد نصوص القران تنهار , فضلا عن الاحاديث
و يمكنك مراجعة كتابات ( فلهاوزن ) عالم النقد للقران و العهد القديم معا 

لذا , ماذا افعل 
ببساطة
اخذ انتقاد الزميل , و اوجهه الي القران و الحديث
فيصيب الهدف .... مباشرة





> فما دامت المسيحية عاجزه عن التفسير والتعبير عن نفسها بنفسها وتحتاج إلي ديانات مخالفه لتفسيرها
> فالأولي إذاً تهميشها بشكل كامل والإكتفاء بمطالعه ماتذكره الديانات الأخري عنها
> وللزميل فادي رفض ذلك او قبوله !!!





> فإذا كانت المسيحية عاجزة عن تفسير حالها بدون الحاجه إلي إستعانه تشبيهيه خارجيه فهذا من ضعف حججها ليس أكثر



بالطبع الكلام سليم
فالمسيحية عاجزة هنا , عجز اينشتاين ان يشرح افكاره لطلبة كتاتيب  افغانستان
عجز العالم ان يشرح علومه لسقطة الابتدائية

نعم عاجزة
لذا , سنحترم قيمتها العالية , و سنبحث في الديانات الاخرى ما يمكنه ان يشرح لاصحاب هذه الديانات , لعل الضباب ينقشع




> بل نحن نتحدث عن أصل ثابت تقاس عليه كل الطرق والمناهج



هنا و بنفس المنهج الساقط يستدل الزميل باختلاف الطرق و المناهج 
و لو كانت علوم النصوص دقيقة هذه الدقة , لما اختلف البخاري مع مسلم
لما اختلف الالباني مع البخاري
لما اختلف الطبري مع ابن كثير
لما اختلف الفقهاء مع المحدثين
لما اختلف الاصوليون مع المحدثين

و لكن اختلاف الرؤى من اختلاف البشر 
و هذا لا عيب فيه , الا في عين الخصم


----------



## end (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

النقطة الرابعة التى لفتت نظري هي النقطة الاساسية في طرح الزميل


> ألا وهي ان العصمة شئ نسبي تختلف من شخص لأخر
> وهو لمن لا يعرف السبب من قول الزميل ذلك
> تعليل مبكر جداً للرد علي الأسئلة المعروفة لدي الزميل عن الإختلافات المزعجه بين المخطوطات حتي صار الوصول للنص الأصلي المفقود من المستحيلات



هنا يعلق الزميل على اختلاف البشر و نسبيتهم

قلت
1- اقرأ مقالي ( القران و القراءات القرانية من منظور تاريخي ) و قل لي ما سبب انكار علماء الاسلام لنفس ما قبله علماء اخرون , علما بانها تمثل بنفس المعطيات

2 - ما سبب عدم اعتقاد المعتزلة بصحة احاديث الاحاد , و ما سبب انكار الشيعة لاحاديث صحيحة عند السنة ؟

3- ما سبب تصحيح الفقهاء لكل ما في الصحيحين , بينما علماء الحديث لا يفعلون ؟

عندما تستوعب اجابة كل ما سبق , ستدرك ان اعتماد النصوص و الايمان بعصمتها نسبي تماما
و يختلف بين اصحاب المنهج الواحد كل بحسب طريقة تفكيره


فان كانت هذه النسبية عندك = تعليلا للاختلافات
فهذه النسبية عند العلماء كانت لتعليل
1- وجود اخطاء في القران
2 - وجود مناكير في الاحاديث التى صححها المحدثون


و لكنك في النهاية ستعتمد 
 (( النقد الكتابي مختلف عن نصوص المسلمين )) !!!!


بالتاكيد هو مختلف
فعلماؤنا (الاشاوس) من النقاد قرروا عدم احترام قدسية اي نص ,و العبث فيه كما يريدون
اما علماؤكم (الافاضل) , فسيحترمون هذه النصوص , بالرغم من رفضها في الماضي

لذا اذهب و ات لي بنصوص ( م) و ( س ) من الاشاوس , فهذا يفيدك كثيرا
و لكننى هنا , لأتى لك بنصوص ( خ ) و ( ب ) من الافاضل

لابين لك ان نفس من انتقده الاشاوس عن نصوص الكتاب , قاله الافاضل عن نصوص القران و الحديث
و الفارق ان هذا ( حلال للطير من كل جنس )


و بهذا يتضح للجميع انك لا تملك الا السراب و الاوهام التى تتلقاها دون تفحص حقيقي


----------



## end (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

و اخر ما اجده في المداخلة الاولى للزميل هي قوله



> الفساد الواقع في الحرف



و هذه تسمى ( مغالطة السؤال المشحون )
مثل ان يسألك احدهم : هل توقفت عن شرب السجائر 
فانك سواء اجبت ب ( نعم \ لا ) فانك تسلم بانك تشرب السجائر في الاساس

هنا مداخلة الزميل مزينة بهذه المغالطة
من قال انه يوجد فساد في الحرف يا استاذ ؟

لو كان علماء , فيوجد من خالفهم
مثلا في شريطي ( القران و القراءات القرانية من منظور تاريخي ) تجد
الطبري انكر قراءة ( مالك يوم الدين ) و نقل الاجماع على خلافها , فهي فاسدة اذن , مع ان المسلمين يقرأون بها الان !!!


ما يفعله الزميل هو انه يأتي باقوال النقاد مسلمة , و يبني عليها كلامه
كلا زميلي , ما هكذا تورد الابل او تؤكل الكتف !

و اعتقد انه من غير المسموح لك الاتيان بمثل هذه المغالطات
او ....

ارتكب اي كم تستطيعه من المغالطات , فنحن هنا لكشفها !


----------



## Fadie (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

براحة عالواد يا ريس هو مش ادك

بعض التعليقات السريعة :



> *اما عن لغه العلماء فلعلنا عزيزي القارئ البسيط نعود مرة أخري للكلام القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير القائل تحت بند ( عائلة النص السكندري ) :
> (( . وهذا النموذج للنص يجمع العلماء على انه أحسن وأروع نموذج نصي . ويعتقد وستكوت وهورت أنة يمثل النص الأصلي بكل دقة ))*


 
و مرة اخرى اُعرف القارىء بمن يسميهم علماء النقد , ويستكوت و هورت الذين اطلق عليهم الزميل هذا لقب علماء لم يُحققوا فى حياتهم سوى السينائية و الفاتيكانية فقط , نُسختهم اليونانية تعتمد على النص المُحايد (السكندرى حاليا) و هو نص عجيب مُكون من السينائية و الفاتيكانية فقط!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ان كانت هذه افضل المخطوطات فسل ويستكوت و هورت على اى اساس فصلتم فى ثلاث آلاف خلاف بين السينائية و الفاتيكانية فى الأربعة اناجيل فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و اقل مثال سأعطيه لك عزيزى القارىء هو ان تكتب فى جوجل heresy of westcott و انظر بنفسك من هم هؤلاء الذين يسميهم الزميل علماء!!!!!!

لقد أعد الباحث D. A. Waite كتاباً كاملاً اسمه "هرطقات ويستكوت و هورت" Heresies of Westcott & Hort فهل هؤلاء علماء؟؟؟؟؟؟

و يكفى ان احيلك الى الرابط التالى و الذى يحتوى مقالات و ابحاث كثيرة فى احصاء اخطاء و هرطقات ويستكوت و هورت :

http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/heretics_behind_modern_versions.htm

فهل هؤلاء هم العلماء الذين يحتج بهم الزميل؟



> *فهل هو أروع وأحسن نموذج للنص الأصلي المفقود ام هو مجرد نص فاسد !!
> 
> فالمعذرة أي علماء تقصد ؟ بعد ان حدد الزميل فادي مقدماً منهج الحوار تحت عنوان عريض:
> (( بلو كلامهم وإشربوا ميته ))
> فهل نتوقع إذا ان يكون لأي كلام معني عند الزميل !!*


 
ان كلامى أيدته بالدليل , كل حرف اقوله اؤيده ببرهان وليس بكلام لا معنى له. كما اننى حينما تكلمت عن الفساد فتكلمت عنه من منظور مسيحى , و كذلك القمص عبد المسيح بسيط تكلم عنه من منظور مسيحى و لكن هذا لا يعنى ان كلامنا نحن الإثنين صحيح! بل لابد من وجود مخطأ. المسألة اكبر من مجرد فادى و القمص عبد المسيح بسيط , الفكرة التى لابد ان تصل هو ان هذا امر واقع اليوم فعلا فى علم المخطوطات بوجود فريقين , النص السكندرى و النص البيزنطى!!!

هذا امر لا مفر منه , فى كلا الجانبين دارسين , فى كلا الجانبين علماء و ليس فادى من اخترع موضوع النص البيزنطى هذا بل انى بدفاعى عن النص السكندرى فى بعض الاحيان اكون متحيزا له!!!!



> *لأننا نتحدث عن ( **العهد الجديد** ) وذلك العهد ليس ملكاً للزميل فادي حتي إذا ذهبنا للبحث عنه بحثنا عنه وفقاً للطريقة التي يرشدنا بها الزميل فادي
> 
> بل نحن نتحدث عن أصل ثابت تقاس عليه كل الطرق والمناهج*


 
و انا اكرر و اقول , هذه ليست طريقة فادى الخاصة و ليس هذا ايمان فادى الخاص , بل هو ايمان و تفكير معظم علمااء النقد النصى , لقد قلت من قبل ان هذا الايمان كان ايمان كل علماء النقد من القرن السادس عشر الى القرن التاسع عشر حتى ظهرت السينائية و هلل لها ويستكوت و هورت.

و سأعطيكم دليل على هذا , المخطوطة الفاتيكانية مُكتشفة من القرن الرابع عشر!!!!

هل فكر احد فى العودة إليها قبل تشيندروف فى القرن التاسع عشر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل حققها او نشرها أحد العلماء قبل تيشندروف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مُطلقا!!!!!

النص البيزنطى التقليدى هو نص الكنيسة و هو ما كان دائما الإعتماد عليه , و حتى يومنا هذا كنائسنا تعترف بالنص البيزنطى التقليد ولا تعتمد النص السكندرى!!!!

مرة اخرى :

مؤيدى النص البيزنطى فى علم النقد النصى هم امر واقع بالفعل , و كتاباتهم مازالت بين ايدينا و هذا الايمان ليس من اختراع فادى او غيره!!!​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*



أنا مسلم قال:


> *قصر الخطأ علي التكرار هو نفسه خطأ *
> *لعل الزميل لا يتحلي بالشجاعه الكافيه للإعتراف بان أخطاء النسخ تنقسم إلي قسمين:*
> *1- أخطاء متعمده*
> *2- أخطاء غير متعمده ( ولها أشكال كثيره )*


 

الأستاذ فادي رد عليك مرتين في هه الجزئية و قال لك لا توجد اخطاء متعمدة خارج النص الاسكندري

و نحن قلنا و ذكرنا اخطاء التكرار في الحروف او الكلمات, لنأخذ منك ما قلته بنفسه و و حصر الأخطاء في جدولين

اخطاء متعمدة
احطاء غير متعمدة
و بذلك نكون وضعنا اساس لما هو محرف و ما هو غير محرف
فالأخطاء الغير متعمدة هي ليست تحريف, بل اخطاء غير مقصودة
الأخطاء المتعمدة هي التحريف و قد حصرناها و عرفناها, و هي ليست المصدر الوحيد الذي نستقي منه الكتاب المقدس بصورة عامة, و خلال المشاركات السابقة ذكر لك انه النصوص البيزنطنينية لا يوجد فيها اخطاء متعمدة, و هو بذلك يعني عدم وجود اي تحريف فيها, و هذا واحد من مخطوطات عديدة لا تحتوي على خطأ متعمد واحد


*



اما بخصوص معرفتك التامة للأخطاء فما أدني المستوي العلمي عند إيهرمان لأنه يقول:

No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses, simply because no one has yet been able to count them all. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

قولك هذا يؤكد ما وصفناك به سابقا, وهو انك تحاول ان تلعب دور جمبو الجبار الذي يعرف اخطاء المخطوطات التي نجهلها, لكنك توهمت مجددا, لان كل ما تنقله من اخطاء في المخطوطات هو ليس اكثر من ترجمة عمياء عن علماء الغرب
و اقول لك لا يوجد عامل غربي واحد ناقد للكتاب المقدس لم تقم المسيحية بالرد عليه طيلة الالفي عام
اما اقتباسك المقصوص كالعادة فلنرى تكملته و اصله

النص الكامل يقول:

No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses, simply because no one has yet been able to count them all. The best estimates put the number at around 300,000, but perhaps it's better to put this figure in comparative terms.​هل ترى الرقم 300000كأفضل رقم تقريبي للأخطاء في كل المخطوطات؟

المصدر: http://rosetta.reltech.org/TC/vol05/Ehrman2000a.html

بعدين تقتبس من مين يا رجل؟ من Bart Ehrman؟
هل تعرف من هو Bart Ehrman؟

لنرى ما يقوله عن نفسه​Ehrman now considers himself an agnostic. He appeared on The Colbert Report, as well as The Daily Show, in 2006 to promote his book Misquoting Jesus and was jokingly called an "atheist without balls" (alluding to his agnosticism) on national television by Stephen Colbert.[1]​*هو يعتبر نفسه لا يؤمن بما يحسه, اي لا يؤمن بالروحانيات و لا بالله اصلا
فهل تأخذ من ملحد حجة علينا يا صديقي؟ اي مستوى حواري هذا؟

المصدر: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bart_D._Ehrman


و الأن دعني ارجع الى ما بدأت به موضوعك و الذي اجبناه

سألت عن سبب اختلاف المخطوطات, فقلنا لك المخطوطات عمل بشري معرض للخطأ الغير مقصود في الغالبية للمخطوطات

فوضح لنا الأن ماالذي تريده من باقي الموضوع؟​


----------



## kimo14th (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*تحياتى للمشاركين 
وتحيه خاصه لاساتذتى على الردود الرائعه 

يستشهد الزميل انا مسلم **وغيره من الاخوه المسلمين** ببارت ايرمان رغم معرفتهم ومعرفتنا بنواياه ** وتوجهاته*
* 
ولكن لنرى ماكتبه بارت ايرمان نفسه وما لم يستطع انكاره *

*بارت ايرمان فى كتابه *

*The New Testament .*
*A historical introduction to the early Christian writings*​ 

*يقول فى الفصل الاخير بعنوان*

*Do we have the original New Testament*​ 

*فى ال conclusion*


*  Moreover,even if scholars have by and large succeeded in reconstructing **New Testament*​


*,this in itself does not mean that we can have no doubt about the truth of its message.*​


* it simply mean that we can be reasonably certain of what the **New Testament** authors actually said. just as we can be reasonably certain what Plato and Euripides and Josephus and Suetonius all said*​

*(نهايه صفحه 420 وبدايه 421)*


----------



## Fadie (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*يدوم صليبكم مرفوع يا أبطال...*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*



> بعدين تقتبس من مين يا رجل؟ من Bart Ehrman؟
> هل تعرف من هو Bart Ehrman؟


 

*انا متابع الحوار من اول لحد الان ولا اريد ان اكتب فقط قارء ولكن عندما لاحظت انا مسلم يستشهد علينا من كلام هذا الرجل ضحكت ويقول انه يعرف النقد المسلم بالظاهر انه يدرس النقد من ملحدين مش علماء مسيحين يعني زي ما اجيب واحد غير مسلم واستشهد به على المسلمين ماذا ستقول عني يا مسلم *
*ارحمونا اشوي يا مسلمين*


*هنا تجد ردود عليه *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40150*


*فعلا المسلم صار مقزز بالنقد*


----------



## Fadie (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

ملاحظات سريعة بناء على ما كتبه الأخ ايند :



> لذا نشكر الله على الهراطقة , الذين يدلون على امانة النص , و حتى عندما نقرأ نصوص الهراطقة , نجد انها تؤيد النص الكتابي بنسب كبيرة جدا
> 
> و نشكر الله على هذا التشكيك من الزميل , و الذي يجعلنا نكتشف اعماقا جديدة في صلابة النصوص , و هشاشة الاعتراضات من قبل الاسلام و علماءه انفسهم !


 
بحسب احصاء ميتزجر الأخير فلدينا اختلاف فى 250 موضع جوهرى بين النص البيزنطى و النص السكندرى , كرماً منى سأجعل هذا الرقم 500 لكى نسد جميع الطرق على الجميع , فلو لدينا 20000 نص فى العهد الجديد فستكون مخطوطات الهراطقة الاريوسيين متوافقة مع مخطوطاتنا السليمة بنسبة 97.5 %!!!!

نصنا اليونانى بين ايدينا فى النص البيزنطى كما كتبه الأباء الرسل و تلاميذ السيد المسيح , و تؤيده مخطوطات الهراطقة الاريوسيين بنسبة 97.5 %

 فهل يُمكن ان يشكك احد بعد هذا فى نص العهد الجديد؟؟؟​ 
حتى مخطوطات الهراطقة تُؤيد نصنا المقدس بنسبة هائلة كهذه مع ملاحظة اننى ضاعفت الخلافات الجوهرية للرقم الذى صرح به ميتزجر , فلو اننا اعتمدنا كلام ميتزجر فستكون النسبة 98.75 %!!!!!!

فتأمل...


----------



## Fadie (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*يُثبت لأهميته!*


----------



## أنا مسلم (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي الرسل أجمعين

لكم هو رائع تثبيت الموضوع فعلاً عزيزي فادي ^_^
وذلك حتي يكون متاحاً في صدر واجهه القسم لكل الأعضاء المسيحيين ممن لا يعرفون ماهي الأسرار الكامنه في ذلك الكتاب الذي يؤمنون به




			blah blah blah
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمات مثلها مثل كثير من كلمات الزميل في مداخلته لا تحمل معني ولاتفيد في حوار بل الدارس لعلم النقد يعلم المنهجيه العشوائية الواضحه في رد الزميل
وهذا مايعني إعاده فهرسه مداخله الزميل إلي نقاط حتي يتم الرد عليها وذلك كما يلي:
1- مشكلة الزميل مع النص السكندري وزعمه حب المسلمين له !!
2- أعتراضات الزميل وغيره علي الإستشهاد بعلامة النقد إيهرمان وإعتباره ملحداً !!
3- الإختلافات بين مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس وصحه كلام العلامة إيهرمان
4- العصمه في ضوء إيمان الكنيسه وفي ضوء عقيدة فادي
5- الآريوسيين والكتاب المقدس
6- الشهادة الحيه للنص البيزانطي وهل هي حيه ام ميته ؟!

نبدأ علي بركه الله وإعانته
1- مشكلة الزميل مع النص السكندري وزعمه حب المسلمين له !!​لعل ذلك الإيمان المتعصب للنص البيزانطي المترسخ في ذهن الزميل هو مامنعه بعد من تحديد رؤيه محاوره
لأني لم اقل ان النص السكندري هو النص الأصلي فهو مثله مثل النص الأنطاكي والغربي والقيصري تعرض لشتي أنواع التدخلات والتعديل 
فالحقيقة التي لم يستوعبها الزميل بعد ان حقيقة المشكله لا تتمثل فقط في حصرها الهزيل بين مشاحنات السكندري والأنطاكي 

فالأصل ليس المقارنه بينهما وإنما الأصل هو غربلتهم جميعاً حتي يتسني لنا الوصول إلي أول نقطه للنص الأصلي المفقود
وكأن الزميل نسي ان تأصيل النص السكندري عندي يبطل أصلاً شبهه التحريف لإثبات الأصلي وتعيينه وتحديد التعديل 
فأين شبهه التحريف إذاً بعد ذلك عزيزي فادي !!!

دعونا لا نستطرد كثيراً في تلك النقطة فالغرض منها التوضيح فقط وفيما ذكرت توضيح جيد لمقصد الحوار

2- أعتراضات الزميل وغيره علي الإستشهاد بعلامة النقد إيهرمان وإعتباره ملحداً !!​في معرض ردي علي موضوع الزميل ( إيهرمان والإزدواجيه الإسلاميه ) والذى تفضل مشرفنا روك مشكوراً بحذفه ( لعله لم يعجبه )
 رددت علي هذا التعيين وأثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك عند أي عاقل ان العبره ليست بذات الرجل ولكن بكلامه
فأنا لم أستشهد بإيهرمان الرجل وإنما إيهرمان عالم المخطوطات الشهير الذي نفض يده من عصمه مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس بعد ان عاش جانباً كبيراَ من حياته في دراستها وتحليلها بحماس إيماني 
ولمن يهتم عليه بقراءة سيرته الذاتيه في مقدمه كتابه الشهير:
Misquoting Jesus - The Story Behind Who Changed the Bible and Why

ونفس الأمر ينطبق علي ويستكوت وهورت حيث كان منهج الزميل في نقضهما بدلاً من إبراز جوانب الضعف في كلامهما هو الطعن الذاتي بالهرطقة !!


فهل مثلاً برجون او ماسماه الزميل بالعميد كل أقواله مسموعه عند الزميل ؟
وهل كل أقوال سكريفنر مقبوله عند الزميل ؟
ولماذا يستشهد الزميل إذاً بتاتيان رغم ان دائرة المعارف تنعته بالهرطوقي !!
ولماذا إذا يستحسن الزميل شهادة متزجر إذا كانت في صفه ويهمشها كلياً إذا كانت في صف محاوره !!

العبره إذا ليس في ذات برجون ولاسكريفنر ولا نستل ولا وستكوت وهورت ولا كل علماء النقد وإنما العبره في أقوالهم المطعمه بالأدلة والحجج وليس بالكلام الإيماني الأعمي وفرض العقيده علي الفعل قبل فعله أصلاً !!

وما أجمل كلام مكليمونت في كتابه الماتع نقد <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> تاريخه ونتيجته ص 76:
(( إن من لا يستطيع قبول إستنتاجات وستكوت وهورت يجب ان يحترم الصدق والنزاهه في أدائهم لعملهم ))   

وهذا قول لطيف يبين الفرق بين العالم ومن يلصق نفسه بالعلم أصلا ممن يعجب المرئ لأقوالهم العجيبه أمثال :



			و من يسميهم الزميل علماء مثل ميتزجر و ايهرمان و نيستل آلاند ليسوا سوى ابناء أول أمس و ليس كما يحاول ان يوحى الزميل!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وكأن متزجر وإيهرمان ونستل ليسوا علماء وتهميش كلامهم طبيعي لأنهم فقط أبناء أول امس .. وكأنه يجب علينا الإنتظار بضعه قرون أخري للإستشهاد بكلامهم بعدما يعتق !!!

3- الإختلافات بين مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس وصحه كلام العلامة إيهرمان​لا أعتقد ان هناك أحداً ممن قرأ رد الزميل فادي قد فهم أصلا طبيعه الرد
فالزميل بدلاً من يعطينا إسماً واحداً علي الأقل فيه إقرار صريح بحصر الإختلافات بين كل المخطوطات فاجأني بتعديد أسماء كثيره وكل إسم منها يحمل معه رقم مختلف فأين هو ذلك الرقم الصحيح 
فيقول مارفين فينست في تاريخه ص 6 من أن العالم ميل صنف الثلاثين ألف خطأ في مخطوطات قليله وان الأخطاء حاليا تتراوح بين 150000 وبين  200000

وهذا مايؤكده أيضاً العالم الفرنسي ليون فجاني في مقدمته مفيداً ان البعض يقول انه 150000 والبعض يقول انه 250000
والعالم فون سودين حددها بـ 45000   

كل تلك الأرقام الخياليه تجعلنا نقر بكل تأكيد قول إيهرمان :
(( No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses ))

فليس هناك شخص علي وجه الأرض إستطاع التأكيد الدامغ علي رقم معين للإختلافات بين المخطوطات 

وهذا يعني خطأ قول الزميل روك :
 (( و معرفتنا التامة لكل اختلاف في المخطوطات ))

4- العصمه في ضوء إيمان الكنيسه وفي ضوء عقيدة فادي
​لا يزال الزميل يدور في حلقه مفرغه ولا أدري ايخشي من القراء مثلاً ان يعترف أمامهم انه لا يؤمن بعصمه النص المقدس الحرفيه ولكنه يؤمن بالمضمون مع إهمال الحرف

فإذا كانت العصمه من الثوابت إتقافاً فإنها تقتضي العصمه الحرفيه لأنه إذا لم تكن هناك عصمه حرفيه فالمضمون ساقط لسقوط الدلاله عليه الا وهي الحرف
فكيف يقول الزميل ان نوع العصمه غير مهم !! 
المهم هو أنه معصوم وخلاص !!! طيب معصوم في إيه طيب ؟؟

عموما  لنذكر القارئ بالأسئلة الهامة في حاله عدم العصمه الحرفيه :
ا- ماهي حدود ومدي ذلك الفساد الواقع في المخطوطات ؟
ب- متي وكيف ولماذا وقع ذلك الفساد في المخطوطات ؟
ج- كيف يمكننا الوصول إلي النص المقدس ومضمونه من خلال نص غير معصوم ؟

5- الآريوسيين والكتاب المقدس​لنقل ان تلك هي أمتع جزء فعلاً في الحوار .. فأخيراً سنبدا الدخول فعلياً في علم النقد
وحتي يكون الأمر حاسماً من اللحظة الأولي فالزميل بني قاعدته علي الإتهام المباشر للآريوسيين بتحريف تلك الفقره
وهذا باطل من عده وجوه:
1- البدعه الآريوسيه بدأت في فتره متأخره مقارنه مع زمنيه المخطوطات التي تغيب عنها تلك الفقره مثل البرديه 66والتي ترجع للقرن الثاني كما انها غائبه عن ( Apolinarius ) وهو غنوصي المذهب من القرن الثاني 

2- القديس أمبروزو إقتبس الفقره ولم يشر إلي تحريف الآريوسيين لها رغم انه إتهمهم قبلها بأعداد قليله بتحريفهم للنص المقدس 
3- الفقره لها أربعه أشكال وهي:
أ‌- الذي هو السماء ( الغالبيه الساحقه من المخطوطات ) 
ب‌- الذى كان في السماء ( سريانية كورتون واللاتينيه e )
ت‌- الذى هو من السماء  ( السريانية السينائية والمخطوطات 0141 و80 و88 والقليل غيرها ) 
ث‌- حذف الفقره ........  ( بردية 66 و75 والسينائية والفاتيكانية والواشنطية وL و T والقليل غيرها )

فإذا كنا نتحدث عن أن الآريوسين هم السبب في حذف الفقره فمن السبب إذاً في تعدد قراءات الفقره في المخطوطات المختلفه !!!

4- علي الرغم من ان هناك الكثير من الآباء ممن إقتبسوا النص ( 38 وفقاً لبرجون ) إلا ان هناك من الآباء أيضاً من لم يقتبسوا تلك الفقره أمثال ( أوريجانوس ويوسابيوس وكيرلس وإبيفانوس وجورجي النيسي وجورجي النزياني وغيرهم) فهل تلاعب الآريوسيين أيضاً بالآباء !!!

إذاً فكما نري لم يقدم الزميل الدليل علي ان الآريوسيين هم المسؤلين عن حذف تلك الفقره وإنما هو مجرد إفتراض
ولا يفوتني أيضاً ضرب ذلك الإفتراض في مقتل وكذلك قوله عن النص المستلم في الكنيسه وذلك من خلال ضرب مثال حي وواضح علي كيفيه ان النص البيزانطي لم يكن هو المحرك الأساسي لكتابات الآباء:
1 يوحنا 23:2 (. 23كُلُّ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الابْنَ لَيْسَ لَهُ الآبُ أَيْضًا، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِالابْنِ فَلَهُ الآبُ أَيْضًا. )
إسمحوا لي بإستخدام تعبيرات الزميل مع بعض التصرف  ^_^ :
((حينما نجد النص السكندري والغربي يضع النص كما هو , و النص البيزانطي يحذف ما هو مُلون و نجد الأباء يقتبسون النص كما هو فى النص السكندري فأيهما يكون نص الكنيسة الذى تسلمته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ))

فأوريجانوس إقتبسها ويوسابيوس وكيرلس وكيرلس الاورشليمي وثاؤفيلس وكبريانوس وجيروم وإكليمندس واثانثيوس وفيجيليوس وغيرهم الكثير





			النص المُعتمد لكنيستنا القبطية هو النص التقليدى المُتمثل فى كينج جيمس و ليس الدولية الحديثة و عند اليونانيين ايضا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إذاً لو سمحت أخبرني أي نسخه للملك جيمس تقصد فحسب علمي المتواضع صدر منها عده نسخ ومابين أول نسخ سنه 1611 وأخر نسخه مايزيد عن 50000 إختلاف !!

والسؤال المهم هل نسخه الملك جيمس تمثل حقاً مافي المخطوطات .. ام ان المترجمين كانوا قمه في التدليس:
الإجابه في لوقا 2:22 
((22وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى، صَعِدُوا بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ لِيُقَدِّمُوهُ لِلرَّبِّ، ))
القارئ المسيحي البسيط قد يري الأمر طبيعيا جداً فالعذراء عليها السلام تمت أيام تطهيرها وفقا لشريعه العهد القديم لاويين 2:12 لكن النص يحمل مشكلة خطيرة في طياته
فالمصيبه عزيزي القارئ ان ( تطهيرها ) بالإشارة إلي العذراء فقط لا توجد إلا في مخطوط واحد فقط يعود للقرن الثاني عشر الميلادي وهو  ( 76 )...!!
تخيلوا ترجمة الملك جيمس والفاندايك إختارت من وسط كل الألاف التي يتباهي بها المسيحيين مخطوط واحد فقط !!
بالتأكيد هناك سبب لهذا الفعل والسبب للدارس معروف ألا وهو ان المخطوطات تطعن في طهاره يسوع بعد الولاده
ولتسهيل فهم المشكله علي القارئ نذكر كل القراءات المتعلقه بهذا النص والدليل عليها :
1- قراءة ( تطهيرها ) بالإشارة المفرده للعذراء عليها السلام .... مخطوط 76  !!

2- قراءة ( تطهيره ) بالإشارة إلي مذكر ( يسوع ) وهي القراءة الغربيه ويدعمها المخطوطات:
D, 118, 205, 209, pc6, Lat(a, aur, b, c, d, e, f, ff2, g1, l, r1, vg), Sy-S, sams, arm

3- قراءة ( تطهيرهما ) بالإشارة الي مذكر ومؤنث( العذراء ويسوع معاً ) ويدعمها من المخطوطات:
א A B K L W X Δ Θ Ξ Π Ψ 053 f1 f13 28 33 565 700 892 1009 1010 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1241 1242 1253 1344 1365 1546  1646 2148 2174c Biz itq sirp sirh sirpal copsa copbo(mss) got arm et geo

4- الحذف  ( من باب الراحه أحسن ) القديس إريناوس ( الترجمة اللاتينية ) وبعض مخطوطات القبطية البحيرية والمخطوط 435   والقليل من المخطوطات الأخري

وللاسف فلعلنا لا نفرح كثيراً بالمخطوط ( 76) لأن العالم جوريجي فحص المخطوط ووجد النص بها ( تطهيرهما ) وليس ( تطهيرها ) وهذا يعني ان ترجمة الملك جيمس والفاندايك عزيزي القارئ لاتستند علي أي مخطوطه اصلاً !!!

والمشكلة لا تتمثل فقط في خداع ترجمتي الفاندايك والملك جيمس لقراءهما بل ان الأمر يتطرق إلي أمور في  غايه الأهمية أيضاً وهى:
1- هل الضمير يعود إلي يسوع وهذا معناه انه كان نجساً لفتره واتم طهره وفقاً لشريعه العهد القديم
2- ام ان الضمير يعود إلي يوسف وهو المعني بالتطهير كما يبرر المفسرين النص (( ما علاقته بهذا الأمر  ؟؟ ))
3- ام ان لوقا لم يكن يكتب بالوحي وبالتالي فالخطأ اصلا يعود في جذوره إلي عدم معرفه لوقا الكاتب بقانون الطهاره في شريعه العهد القديم

ليس التوسع هنا في هويه من تعود الإشارة او هل كان لوقا علي غير علم بقانون الطهاره الغرض  وإنما غرض الكلام هنا هو إثبات خدعه ترجمة الملك جيمس والفاندايك لقراءهما 

6- الشهادة الحيه للنص البيزانطي وهل هي حيه ام ميته ؟!​كان طلبي شديد البساطه وهو :
((أذكر مخطوطة يونانية واحده نصها الأساسي البيزانطية تعود للقرن الثاني او الثالث ))
ولأن الإجابه مستحيله ولأن الزميل فشل بنسبه 100% في إيجاد مخطوط واحد فقط محرك نصه الأساسي هو النص البيزانطي فقد حاول حفظ ماء وجهه وذلك من خلال تعليلين :
1- قراءات الآباء التي توافق النص البيزانطي هي دليل ( في نظره ) علي وجود النص في زمنهم ( ثم ضرب مثال أعمال 37:8 )
2- عاده الكنيسه ( ؟؟؟ ) حرق المخطوط الهالك وطرح جديد 

وبعون الله نقول التعليل الأول ساقط تماماً للأسباب التاليه:
1- أعمال 37:8 ليس نصاً بيزانطياً من الاصل بل هو نص غربي قديم !!
وهو موجود فقط في بعض المخطوطات اليونانية المتأخره المعدودة  ( أقدمها E القرن السادس ) مع بعض الإختلافات البسيطة في حين هو مفقود في الجل الأعظم منها سواء ( السكندري او الأنطاكي )
   ولهذا فالزميل ( صاحب الكتاب المرتقب ) لم يعرف ان شهاده إريناوس وكبريانوس هي للنص الغربي وليس البيزانطي اصلاً ولذا فلا إستغراب إذا نظرنا إلي تفسير ذهبي الفم ورأيناه يشرح الفقره مرتين بدون إبداء أي إشارة إلي معرفته بوجود العدد ...
فمرحي للباحث الذي سيمتعنا بمدخل إلي فهم علم النقد وهو لا يزال بعد لا يستطيع التفرقه بين أنواع النصوص المختلفه !!!

2- سبب دخول العدد إلي النص المستلم هو إرازموس والمضحك في الأمر انه لم يجد العدد في المخطوطات اليونانية التي إعتمد عليها بل في هامش واحده فقط ( تعود للقرن الخامس عشر ) فتعلل بإهمال الناسخ وأخذ النص من الفولجاتا 
3- قراءات الآباء نفسها ليست دليل تأصيل عند العلماء ولكنها شهاده ثانويه ومفيده أكثر في التأريخ ويعود السبب في ذلك إلي ماذكره بنجامين وارفيلد في مقدمته ص75 من أن النساخ طابقوا إقتباسات الآباء مع النصوص التي بين أيدهم وليس النصوص التي ذكرها الكاتب الاصلي نفسه 
وهذا ماصرحت به دائرة المعارف الكتابيه المسيحية:
((وكما هو الحال في الترجمات، هناك حدود لاستخدام كتابات الآباء كمصدر يساعدنا على تحقيق نصوص <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a>، فأصول هذه الكتابات لم تصل إلينا، ولذلك كان لزاماً على من يقوم بدراسة هذه الكتابات أن يفحص نصوصها فحصاً نقدياً ليحقق ـ بقدر الإمكان ـ كلماتها الأصلية، وبخاصة ما فيها من اقتباسات من <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a>. حيث أن هذه الاقتباسات من <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> ـ التي تضمنها كتابات الآباء ـ هي بذاتها الأجزاء التي قد يغيرها الكاتب عمداً، متى كان النص المقتبس ـ مثلاً ـ لا يتفق مع النص المألوف للكاتب. وحتى إذا أمكن تحقيق الصورة الأصلية للاقتباس في كتابات الآباء، فقد يكون الكاتب قد أعطى المعنى العام للفقرة بدلاً من نقلها حرفياً،أو إذا كان الكاتب (أو من يملي عليه) يكتب الاقتباس من الذاكرة وليس نقلاً عن مخطوطة للعهد الجديد، وبذلك تصبح قيمة هذه الفقرة محدودة فيما يختص بنقد النصوص. ))

لذا فإن إستخدام الزميل إقتباسات الآباء كنوع من تأصيل النص ذاته هو خطأ في علم النقد !!!
4- الآباء انفسهم كانوا يعتمدون بشكل اساسي علي مابين أيدهم من مخطوطات وهذا معناه ان غالبيه الأباء لم تكن لديهم المنهجيه الكافيه لتنقيح القراءات الصحيحه من الزائفة بل وحتي المشهورين منهم بالنقد أمثال أوريجانوس وجيروم
مثال: متي 29:10 بدلاً من ( يسقط على الارض ) فإن اثناثيوس واوريجانوس ( 5 مرات )  وإكلميندس وذهبي الفم يقرؤونها ( يسقط في الفخ –  السنارة - )
يوحنا 14:19 بدلاً من (نحو الساعة السادسة ) فإن نونوس وأمونيوس وثاؤفيلس ويوسابيوس وغيرهم بالإضافة إلي بعض المخطوطات  تقرأها ( الساعه الثالثه )

5- وجود قراءات توافق النص البيزانطي المتأخر لا تثبت بأي حال من الاحوال وجوده الكامل في تلك الفتره بل كما راينا في المثالين السابقين قد تكون قراءات الآباء لا تنتمي أصلا للنص المقدس ولهذا فقد حدد العلماء إرتباط قراءة الآباء بمخطوطات تدعمها وهو الأمر الذى فشل فيه برجون وغيره من مدافعي النص البيزانطي في إثبات وجوده قبل القرن الخامس

ولا يزال السؤال يطرح نفسه :
هل هناك مخطوط واحد فقط قبل القرن الرابع تعود بشكل كامل للنص البيزانطي ؟؟


أما بخصوص التعليل الثاني فهو ضعيف وركيك جداً والدليل علي ذلك هو ان :
القديسين إريناوس وجستين مارتر الملقب بالشهيد زعموا ان الكنيسه في زمنهما كانت قد إنتشرت في كافه أنحاء المعمورة وجستن أكد علي مشاهدته لعمليه قراءة النص المقدس كل يوم أحد في جماعات وهذا معناه بشكل بسيط انه خلال القرن الثاني الميلادي كانت هناك ألاف النسخ من النص المقدس منتشره في الأرض والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه إذا كان قول الزميل فادي عن ان النص البيزانطي هو الذى كان منتشراً في الكنيسه خلال ذلك الوقت فكيف إختفت كل تلك الالاف من المخطوطات بدون حتي ان نجد لها ولو رُبع ورقه !!

فهل الزميل يريد ان يقنعنا بأن الكنيسه قد حرقت الالاف المخطوطات البيزانطيه لأنها هلكت كلها
سبحان الله ولا مخطوطه واحده فقط إستطاعت الصمود !! يالها من قدره عظيمة إذا تلك التي تتمتع بها مخطوطات النص السكندري والغربي فالبرديات واقدم المخطوطات خلال القرون الثلاثه الأولي تنمي للنص السكندري والغربي في حين ان أقدم مخطوط بيزنطي هو المخطوط السكندري في الأناجيل فقط ويعود للقرن الخامس !!
بل أصلاً هل تتخيل عزيزي القارئ انه ليس هناك مخطوط بيزانطي واحد لرسائل بولس قبل القرن السابع علي أقل تقدير !!!

شكراً
*


----------



## Fadie (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*إنتظر ردنا على ما أوردته من افترائات ولا يُسمح بوضع اى مشاركات لحين وضع ردنا للجميع.*


----------



## Fadie (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

بعد ان غاب علينا الزميل قرابة الاسبوعين خرج علينا برد مُتهالك يحمل فى طياته سمات إستفزازية آملا فى حذف رده ليذهب يُهلل به هنا و هناك , و لكننى أعد الزميل انه مهما خرج منه لن يُحذف له حرفاً , و اعلم جيداً كيف ارد على استفزازك!!!



> *لكم هو رائع تثبيت الموضوع فعلاً عزيزي فادي ^_^
> وذلك حتي يكون متاحاً في صدر واجهه القسم لكل الأعضاء المسيحيين ممن لا يعرفون ماهي الأسرار الكامنه في ذلك الكتاب الذي يؤمنون به*


 
نعم بالفعل , لكم هو امر رائع ان يرى كل مسيحى عظمة كتابه و كيف حافظ الله عليه و صانه من عبث البشر و لم يستطع انسان ان يمحوه , بعكس كتاب آخر شهد أحد علماؤه بأن شخصاً يُدعى بن عفان "محى كلام الله"!!!!!

فها هم علماء النقد النصى , يجولون هنا و هناك و مع هذا ما قال أحدهم جملة كهذه , و ما يجرؤ انسان ان يقول جملة كهذه "محى كلام الله"!!!!!



> *كلمات مثلها مثل كثير من كلمات الزميل في مداخلته لا تحمل معني ولاتفيد في حوار بل الدارس لعلم النقد يعلم المنهجيه العشوائية الواضحه في رد الزميل*


 
و اقول لك , انك لو كنت تعلم حرفاً فى البحث الأكاديمى و المنهج العلمى لما نطقت حرفاً فى إصدار الحكم علىّ و على شخصى بل لكنت أمسكت بكل جملة خرجت من فمى و قمت بالرد عليها , بل لو كنت تعرف حتى منهج البحث العلمى لما كنت تركت مُشاركات كاملة لم ترد عليها و لم تعيرها اى انتباه حتى , بل مُشاركات لمحاورين كاملة لم تتعرض لها و هربت من الرد عليها مثل مشاركات الاخ ايند!!!!

فهل هذا هو ما يطعننا به الزميل؟ و هل تعرض لجملة واحدة قلناها و رد عليها بمنهج علمى أمين مُحايد؟؟؟ على العكس , مازال مُتمسك بتدليسه و كذبه رغم اننا كشفنا هذا التدليس و هو مازال مُصرا عليه , و سنبين هذا تفصيلاً تباعاً!!!



> *لعل ذلك الإيمان المتعصب للنص البيزانطي المترسخ في ذهن الزميل هو مامنعه بعد من تحديد رؤيه محاوره
> لأني لم اقل ان النص السكندري هو النص الأصلي فهو مثله مثل النص الأنطاكي والغربي والقيصري تعرض لشتي أنواع التدخلات والتعديل *


 
و انا تحديتك من قبل

و ها انا اكرر التحدى

و ان كان بك ذرة من الرجولة انا ادعوك ان تقبل هذا التحدى و تفحمنى امام جميع القراء مسيحيين قبل مسلميين

*آتنى بمئة خلاف جوهرى بين مخطوطات النص البيزنطى*

*آتنى بمئة حذف جوهرى فى مخطوطات النص البيزنطى*

*آتنى بمئة إضافة جوهرية فى مخطوطات النص البيزنطى*

*آتنى بمئة عبث جوهرى فى مخطوطات النص البيزنطى*​ 
أتحداك و اتحدى كل مسلمى الأرض قاطبة ان تأتونى بمئة واحدة من المئات السابقة!!!

أتحداك انت و كل من على شاكلتك ان تخرجوا لى مئة واحدة من المئات السابق ذكرها من النص البيزنطى!!!!

هل يجرؤ احدكم على قبول التحدى؟؟؟؟

هل يجرؤ رجل فيكم ان يقبل هذا التحدى و ياتينى رجلاً يقول لى ها أتيت لك بمئة من المئات التى طلبتها؟؟؟؟

ام انها مجرد سفسطة فارغة , جدال عقيم لم يلد يوماً كلمة مفيدة واحدة؟؟؟؟



> *رددت علي هذا التعيين وأثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك عند أي عاقل ان العبره ليست بذات الرجل ولكن بكلامه
> فأنا لم أستشهد بإيهرمان الرجل وإنما إيهرمان عالم المخطوطات الشهير الذي نفض يده من عصمه مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس بعد ان عاش جانباً كبيراَ من حياته في دراستها وتحليلها بحماس إيماني *


 
و ها هى مرة اخرى تظهر لنا تلك الجعجعة الفارغة!!!!

و انا من فمك سادينك , فأنت استشهدت فمقولة لبارت ايرمان و هى



> *
> No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses *


 
حسنا , و انا اتحداك ان تخرج لى دليلاً واحداً على ان هناك عالم فحص بنفسه الخمس آلاف مخطوطة و اكثر للعهد الجديد و لم يستطع ان يُحصى الأخطاء بها!!!

انها بالفعل الإزدواجية الإسلامية الدنيئة فى التعامل مع المُعطيات!!!!

و من الآن , لن نضع أى اعتبار لأى نص تضعه لا نجد به حُجة قائله المُدعمة و المُفعمة بأدلته

فلن نقبل جملة لبارت ايرمان غير مُؤيدة بالدليل

و ها هوى تحدىّ الثانى لك و لأمثالك :

*انا اتحداك انت و مسلمى الارض قاطبة ان كان ايرمان هذا حقق مخطوطة واحدة فى حياته و نشرها!!!!*

*اتحدى كل مسلم يجد فى نفسه القدرة لأن يقول لى ان ايرمان أطلع على جميع مخطوطات العهد الجديد و حققها و لم يستطع ان يحصى الاخطاء بها!!!!!!!!*​ 
اريد ان ارى رجالا تعرف معنى التحدى و تقبله , أريد ان ارى ذكراً مسلماً واحداً يخرج علىّ و يفحمنى و يقول لى نعم ايرمان جال بلاد العالم و صال حقق و نشر!!!!!!

انظروا لحجة الزميل يا اخوة و انظروا الى حجتنا :

نحن نحتج بسكريفنر الذى حقق و نشر نصوص ما يزيد على المائتين مخطوطة و منهم السينائية نفسها بل و احصى خلاف خلاف بها فى العهد الجديد , فى حين ان الزميل يحتج علينا بإيرمان وليد الأمس الذى لم يُحقق مخطوطة واحدة فى حياته و لم ينشر مخطوطة واحدة فى حياته بل و حتى لا يوجد كتاب واحد له قبل ان يُعلن إلحاده!!!!!!!!!

نحن نحتج ببرجون الذى حقق بنفسه لإنجيل مرقس فقط أكثر من الـ 600 مخطوطة من الحروف الكبير و الصغيرة , فى حين ان الزميل يحتج علينا بإيرمان المُلحد الذى يُسمى نفسه "لا أدرى" اى لا يعرف من اين جاء و اين سيذهب ولا يعرف شىء مُطلقا فى الغيبيات!!!!!!

نحن نحتج بعلماء افنوا عمرهم فى دراسة المخطوطات , مثل تشيندروف الذى بدأ فى دراسة المخطوطات منذ العقد الثانى من عمره و توفى و هو مازال يُحقق المخطوطات فى الستينات من عمره , اما الزميل فيحتج علينا بمُلحد قال دانيال والاس عن كتابه سوء اقتباس يسوع ان استاذ ميتزجر لا يوافق ما كتبه!!!!!!!!!

فهل هذه حجة يا اخوة؟؟؟

سنعيد و نُفصل فى هذا الإيرمان فى مشاركتنا القادمة التى خصصتها لسرد المشاركات الكاملة التى تغاضى عنها الزميل!!!!



> *ونفس الأمر ينطبق علي ويستكوت وهورت حيث كان منهج الزميل في نقضهما بدلاً من إبراز جوانب الضعف في كلامهما هو الطعن الذاتي بالهرطقة !!*


 
و ها هو الزميل يفقد صوابه مرة اخرى و يقول اننى من طعن ويستكوت و هورت بالهرطقة!!!!

رغم اننى قلت بالحرف الواحد :



> و مرة اخرى اُعرف القارىء بمن يسميهم علماء النقد , ويستكوت و هورت الذين اطلق عليهم الزميل هذا لقب علماء لم يُحققوا فى حياتهم سوى السينائية و الفاتيكانية فقط , نُسختهم اليونانية تعتمد على النص المُحايد (السكندرى حاليا) و هو نص عجيب مُكون من السينائية و الفاتيكانية فقط!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ان كانت هذه افضل المخطوطات فسل ويستكوت و هورت على اى اساس فصلتم فى ثلاث آلاف خلاف بين السينائية و الفاتيكانية فى الأربعة اناجيل فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
و ذلك فى مشاركتى رقم 17 من الموضوع!!!!

و ها انا اكرر , فادى لا يطعن , انا لم اطعن , بل انهم كتلة لها وزنها من علماء النقد النصى و المؤمنين بكينج جيمس , و اكرر اكتب جوجل heresies of westcott & hort و انظر بنفس للنتائج.

فلست انا من يصفهم بالهرطقة يا سيد!!!!

ثم يتغاضى الزميل مرة اخرى عن بقية كلامى و يقصقص ما يحلو له و يرد على ما يحلو له , و ما لا يعجبه - او بمعنى اصح لا يعرف رداً عليه - يتركه تماما ولا يعيره اهتمام , بل و يتهمنا نحن اننا قصرنا فى تبيان نقاط ضعف ويستكوت وهورت , و على هذا اسأله :

ما هو النص المُحايد يا سيد؟؟؟؟

مما يتكون يا سيد؟؟؟

كم مخطوطة يحتوى عليها هذا النص يا سيد؟؟؟؟

و رغم اننى أجبت هذا سابقا , و قلت ان ويستكوت و هورت اعتمدوا فقط على السينائية و الفاتيكانية , و اكرر اعتمدوا فقط على السينائية و الفاتيكانية , إلا ان الزميل مازال يكرر بإسلوبه الإستفزازى آملا ان تّحف مشاركته و يذهب يهلل لها فى المواقع و المنتديات الإسلامية , و لكننا لن نعطيه الفرصة و سنسحقه تحت أقدامنا سريعاً هنا!!!!

و الآن السؤال لنا , هل هذا منهج علمى ان ياتى شخصين يقولون على انفسهم علماء , و يضعوا نُسخة كاملة للعهد الجديد , هى عمود النص السكندرى اليوم معتمدين على مخطوطتين فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سؤالى هذا أوجهه لكل قارىء ذى ضمير مستيقظ , من بين خمسة آلاف مخطوطة و ما يزيد , هل يكون هذا منهج علمى ان نأخذ العهد الجديد فقط من مخطوطتين؟؟؟؟؟؟

و اكرر نفس السؤال الذى تعمد الزميل ألا يجيب عليه سابقا , سل ويستكوت و هورت و خلفاؤهم , على اى اساس فصلتم فى ثلاث آلاف خلاف بين السينائية و الفاتيكانية فى الأربع اناجيل فقط!!!!!!!!!!!!

يا اخوة , لكى تعوا معنى هذا الرقم الخطير , دعونى اقول لكم ان النسخة الدولية الحديثة و نت بايبل و هذه الترجمات العقيمة , تُسمى هاتين المخطوطتين "افضل و أقدم المخطوطات" , فإذا رأيت هذه العبارة فى اى هامش لهذه الترجمات فوع جيداً انهم السينائية و الفاتيكانية فقط , تعجب من هذا نيلسون و قال مخطوطتين بثلاثة آلاف خلاف بين الاناجيل فقط و هذه الخلافات بين هاتين المخطوطتين فقط و تكون احسن و اقدم و الاكثر مصداقية من بين خمسة آلاف مخطوطة؟؟؟؟

خذ سؤال نيلسون هذا لك انت , هل مخطوطتين بهذا الشكل يكونا أفضل و اقدم المخطوطات؟؟؟

بكل تأكيد لا!!!!

و للعلم فقط , ان مجرد إعتماد ويستكوت و هورت على مخطوطتين فقط من بين خمس آلاف مخطوطة يُسقط تماما امكانية الإحتجاج بهم لسبب صغير جدا , ألا و هو ان هذه العقليات يستحيل ان تعرف معنى العلم!!!!!



> *فهل مثلاً برجون او ماسماه الزميل بالعميد كل أقواله مسموعه عند الزميل ؟
> وهل كل أقوال سكريفنر مقبوله عند الزميل ؟*


 
نعم و بكل تأكيد , مادام لم يخطأ و ما يقوله صحيح فأننا نقبل كل ما يقوله برجون و سكريفنر , و لكن هنا يريد الزميل ان يجعلنا ننسى انسانية برجون و سكريفنر , فهو يُريد ان يُشبههم بالبخارى المعصوم (سابقاً) و بمُسلم الذى لا يسهو (سابقاً) , و اقولك هيهات , فنحن مسيحيين و لسنا بمسلمين!!!



> *وما أجمل كلام مكليمونت في كتابه الماتع نقد <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_ا لجديد> **العهد الجديد **</a> تاريخه ونتيجته ص 76:
> (( إن من لا يستطيع قبول إستنتاجات وستكوت وهورت يجب ان يحترم الصدق والنزاهه في أدائهم لعملهم )) *


 
و من شكك فى مصداقية نقل ويستكوت و هورت؟؟؟

اتحدى من يُخرج لى قولاً أشكك به فى مصداقية ويستكوت و هورت جملةً و تفصيلاً!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

من شكك فى نزاهة ويستكوت و هورت يا سيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل تريد ان تقولنا ما لم نقله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نعم صادقين فى نقلهم , و واعين فى نقلهم , و لكننا لسنا بمشككين بل بمؤكدين فى جهل ويستكوت و هورت و إنعدام الوزن العلمى لديهم!!!!!

فمن يقبل ان يُبنى العهد الجديد على مخطوطتين فقط من وسط خمسة آلاف مخطوطة يستحيل ان يكون مُلماً بأسس النقد العلمى!!!!



> *وكأن متزجر وإيهرمان ونستل ليسوا علماء وتهميش كلامهم طبيعي لأنهم فقط أبناء أول امس .. وكأنه يجب علينا الإنتظار بضعه قرون أخري للإستشهاد بكلامهم بعدما يعتق !!!*


 
و نقول لك , هل نأخذ بقول الألبانى وليد الامس أم بإبن حجر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أيهما هو العالم ان اختلف كلامهما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و كأن تشبث الزميل بأى "قشة" قد وصل لذروته حينما يُحرف كلامنا عن مواضعه , فمن الذى حقق؟ من الذى درس؟ من الذى نشر يا سيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذه هى الإزدواجية الاسلامية فى التعامل مع العهد الجديد!!!!!!!

ان قال البخارى بعكس ما قاله الألبانى فسيذهب يلهث وراء البخارى , رغم ان الألبانى هو علامة عصره و كتبه صارت المرجع الأول للمسلمين فى التحقيق , و يعيب علينا ان نرجع لمُؤسسى النقد النصى نفسه , و يعيب علينا ان نرجع لعلماء النقد النصى نفسه الذين احترموا هذا العلم و اسسوه , و يريدنا ان نذهب الى من؟ ايرمان المُلحد!!!!!!!!



> *كل تلك الأرقام الخياليه تجعلنا نقر بكل تأكيد قول إيهرمان :
> (( No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses ))
> 
> فليس هناك شخص علي وجه الأرض إستطاع التأكيد الدامغ علي رقم معين للإختلافات بين المخطوطات
> ...


 
و هنا مازال الزميل مُستمرا فى تدليسه و كذبه رغم ان الاخ ماى روك كشف هذا التدليس من قبل قائلا :



> *اما اقتباسك المقصوص كالعادة فلنرى تكملته و اصله
> 
> النص الكامل يقول:
> 
> ...




و بالطبع هرب الزميل من كشف تدليسه , و لجأ لأسلوب رخيص مُحاولا استفزازنا!!!!!

مصدرك يا سيد الذى تستدل به يُؤكد وجود الرقم التقريبى للأخطاء , و لكى نوضح للاخوة القراء معنى رقم تقريبى و الذى بكل تدليس ابتعد عنه الزميل , نقول :

بعض القراءات فى العهد الجديد يختلف بها رأى العلماء , فشخص يقول ان هذا النص صحيح هكذا , و الاخر يراه غير صحيح مثل "الله ظهر فى الجسد" فالبعض يرى "الذى ظهر فى الجسد" صحيحة , و البعض الآخر يراها خاطئة , فتُحسب هذه خطأ عند هذا العالم , و لهذا يثطلق عليه رقم تقريبى , و لهذا السبب و لغيره يختلف الرقم من عالم لآخر.

نقطة اخرى هامة يجب توضيحها , و هى ان احصائات العلماء جائت فى عصور مُتفرقة , فيكون هناك مخطوطات لم تُكتشف بعد , فكيف لعالم عاش قبل ان تُكتشف ان يضم تحقيقها الى رقمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

غير ان جميع العلماء اليوم يضعون اخطاء جميع مخطوطات العهد الجديد شاملة فى رقم تقريبى بين الـ 250 الف و 300 ألف , و لئلا يرهب القارىء هذا الرقم نقول له انه إذا كُتب حرف واحد خطأ فى مخطوطة و نُسخ عنها , او جاء نفس الخطأ فى مخطوطة اخرى , فإن الخطأ الواحد هذا يثحصى بجميع المخطوطات المُشتملة عليه , مثال :

لدينا مخطوطة أ اخطأت فى كتابة "يسوع" فكتبتها "يشوع" , و نُسخت عن هذه المخطوطة عشرة آلاف مخطوطة , او وجدنا عشرة آلاف مخطوطة تحتوى على نفس الخطأ , فهذا الخطأ يحصيه العلماء بـ 10 آلاف خطأ رغم انه خطأ واحد فى جميع المخطوطات , و قس على هذا كل الاخطاء , فنصل فى النهاية الى ان الخلافات الجوهرية بين مخطوطات العهد الجديد الجوهرية فى كافة المخطوطات بكافة انواعها هو 250 نص لا اكثر!!!!!!

ثم نرى قول الزميل الباطل :



> *لا يزال الزميل يدور في حلقه مفرغه ولا أدري ايخشي من القراء مثلاً ان يعترف أمامهم انه لا يؤمن بعصمه النص المقدس الحرفيه ولكنه يؤمن بالمضمون مع إهمال الحرف*



و هذا قول باطل لم أذكره قط لا فى مقالاتى ولا فى ابحاثى , كل ما فى الامر هو اننى وجهت موضوعاً فى منتدى ابينا الفاضل القمص عبد المسيح , يحوى استفسارات و ليس تصريحات حول موضوع عصمة الكتاب و يُمكن للقراء ان يطلعوا عليه هنا :

http://www.fatherbassit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1372

و اتحداك انت و كل امثالك ان تخرجوا لى قولا كهذا!!!!!!!!



> *فإذا كانت العصمه من الثوابت إتقافاً فإنها تقتضي العصمه الحرفيه لأنه إذا لم تكن هناك عصمه حرفيه فالمضمون ساقط لسقوط الدلاله عليه الا وهي الحرف*



و مع عودة عقيمة مرة اخرى الى جدالات لا جدوى منها فى كلمة الزميل "تقتضى" , و انا اسأل الزميل من هذا الذى قال ان معنى العصمة "يقتضى" أن تكون عصمة حرفية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و من قال اصلا ان القائلين بالعصمة الموضوعية للكتاب يستقون عقيدتهم من الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ام انها مُجرد ترتهات فارغة لا جدوى منها؟؟؟؟؟ أريد ان اعرف من الذى قال ان العصمة "تقتضى" ان تكون حرفية؟؟؟

اى عقل هذا الذى اقتضى حدوث هذا الامر؟؟؟ ان كان عقلك , فلا نريد ان نرى سخافاته هنا مرة اخرى فضلا لا امراً...

ثم نرى معاً قمة التناقض :



> *عموما لنذكر القارئ بالأسئلة الهامة في حاله عدم العصمه الحرفيه :
> ا- ماهي حدود ومدي ذلك الفساد الواقع في المخطوطات ؟
> ب- متي وكيف ولماذا وقع ذلك الفساد في المخطوطات ؟
> ج- كيف يمكننا الوصول إلي النص المقدس ومضمونه من خلال نص غير معصوم ؟*



يعنى الغير مؤمن العصمة الحرفية اصبح عنده نص مقدس؟ بل و ايضا يريد الوصول له؟؟؟؟؟

يا لها من حقائق عجيبة!!!!!!!

المهم ان الزميل يُقر بنفسه ان الحالة التى يتكلم عنها هى عدم العصمة الحرفية , ثم يطلب بعد هذا ان نصل الى نص مقدس!!!!!!!!!!

و لكنى اقول لك , اننى اتحداك ان تخرج لى بنص واحد من المؤمنين بالعصمة الموضوعية انهم ياتون بعقائدهم من نص الكتاب المقدس!!!!!!!!!




> *1- البدعه الآريوسيه بدأت في فتره متأخره مقارنه مع زمنيه المخطوطات التي تغيب عنها تلك الفقره مثل البرديه 66والتي ترجع للقرن الثاني كما انها غائبه عن ( Apolinarius ) وهو غنوصي المذهب من القرن الثاني *


 
و هذا قمة الجهل الفكرى و التاريخى بأبسط مُسلمات التاريخ و قواعده التى يعرفها اطفالنا فى مدارس الأحد!!!!!!

و إلا فلنسأل الزميل , من هو مُعلم أريوس و الذى أطلق عليه علماء التاريخ الكنسى "ابو الأريوسية" و "أريوسى قبل ان يُولد أريوس"؟؟؟؟؟ و ما هى المدارس التى استقى منها فكره؟؟؟ و ما مدى ارتباط هذه المدارس بالفكر الاريوسى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و هل يوجد ما يُطابق الفكر الأريوسى حتى فى زمن المسيح نفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟ و فى القرن الاول و الثانى ألم يوجد من شابه الأريوسى , و الذى ولد باحشاؤه أريوس؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل يجرؤ الزميل على اجابة اى من هذه الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و لكننا نكتفى بإحالة الزميل الى أبسط و أوضح و اشهر مثال على مدار التاريخ فى التلاعب بالأسفار المُزورة​*ماركيون , هل آمن بلاهوت المسيح؟*​
ماريكون الذى عاصر القديس بوليكاربوس تلميذ الحبيب و دعاه بولياكربوس ببكر الشيطان

هل آمن بلاهوت المسيح؟!!!!!!!

و لنزيد دليلنا إحكاماً , هذا الهرطوقى حذف الكثير من اسفار العهد الجديد و شوه إنجيل لوقا و أسماه انجيل الرب!!!!!!!!

و أعود و اسأل الزميل , هل آمن ماركيون بلاهوت المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بل و لأوسع نطاق التحدى أكثر :​*هل تعلم ما نسبة التطابق بين هرطقة ماركيون و هرطقة أريوس نحو لاهوت المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
و ها هو التحدى الثالث :​*أتحدى من يُثبت لى ان ماريكون آمن بلاهوت المسيح!!!!*​
و سازيد أدلتنا إحكاما و توثيقاًَ , البدعة الابيونية التى ظهرت فى منتصف القرن الثانى , هل آمن بلاهوت المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و ها هو التحدى الخامس , و لم نرى ذكراً يحاورنا يُخرسنا و يُلجم لساننا و يُفحمنا امام المسيحيين قبل المسلمين :​*أتحدى من يقول لى ان الابيونيين آمنوا بلاهوت المسيح!!!!!!!!!*​
و لنزيد دليلنا هذا توثيقاً , قام الابيونيين هؤلاء بتشويه إنجيل متى و ترجموه للغة العبرانية!!!!!!

و هنا اود ان اشير الى اخطر شىء فى موضوعنا هذا , ان كل من انكر مساواة المسيح للآب فى الجوهر قام بتزوير بعض او كل من اسفار الكتاب فى نُسخة خاصة به ليُبرر عقيدته!!!!!!!!!

ان هذا ما رآه ايرمان - الذى يستدل به الزميل - تحريفا و ضياعا للعهد الجديد فى كتابه "التحريف الارثوذكسى , أثر السجالات الكريستولوجية" بل و بكل بجاحة و جرأة ينسب ما قام به الهراطقة الى الكنيسة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية , التى حافظ على الكتاب و صانته و حاربت الهراطقة لتوكيد "الإيمان المُسلم مرة للقديسين" (يه 3)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*اما عن ابوليناريوس , فنقول للزميل لا لم يكن غنوصيا ولا عاش فى القرن الثانى!!!!!!!!!*​
ابوليناريوس هذا كان اسقف لاودكية فى القرن الرابع (310 - 390 م) , و مُؤسس الهرطقة الشهيرة بإسمه "الهرطقة الأبولينارية" و قد نادى بان المسيح لم يكن به نفس بشرية , خالطاً بين مفهوم الطبيعة و الأقنوم فبدلاً من القول بأن الطبيعة الإلهية شخصنت الطبيعة البشرية قال بإنعدام النفس البشرية فى المسيح و بـ "ترويح" الطبيعة الغلهية للطبيعة البشرية!!!!!!!!!!

و قد كتب اباء الكنيسة كثيرا عنه , و لأثناسيوس مُؤلفين فى الرد عليه و ترجمهما جورج بباوى فى الثمانينات!!!!!

و يُمكن قراءة تاريخه كاملا كما ذكره سوزومين :

http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Nicen...eries_II/Volume_II/Sozomen/Book_VI/Chapter_25



> *2- القديس أمبروزو إقتبس الفقره ولم يشر إلي تحريف الآريوسيين لها رغم انه إتهمهم قبلها بأعداد قليله بتحريفهم للنص المقدس *



و نقول , اولا اسمه امبروز او امبروسيوس و ليس امبروزو , ثانيا , هل هذه حُجة؟؟؟؟؟ هل هذا هو برهانك على ان ليس الاريوسيين هم من حذفوا هذا النص من النص السكندرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل توصلت الى ان امبروسيوس لم باعمال الاريوسيين من مشارق الارض لمغاربها لكى تكون هذه حجتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل هذا هو دليلك يا رجل؟

انا اسأل كل ذى عقل مُنفتح , من له مصلحة فى حذف هذا النص الذى يشهد للاهوت المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل يُمكن ان يكون لشخص مؤمن بلاهوت المسيح؟ ام لمنكر له؟!!!!

ماذا يقول العقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *3- الفقره لها أربعه أشكال وهي:
> أ‌- الذي هو السماء ( الغالبيه الساحقه من المخطوطات )
> ب‌- الذى كان في السماء ( سريانية كورتون واللاتينيه e )
> ت‌- الذى هو من السماء ( السريانية السينائية والمخطوطات 0141 و80 و88 والقليل غيرها )
> ...



*فى الغالبة الساحقة من المخطوطات*

*فى الغالبة الساحقة من المخطوطات*

*فى الغالبة الساحقة من المخطوطات*

*فى الغالبة الساحقة من المخطوطات*​
هل هذه الغالبية سكندرية ام بيزنطية يا سيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هيا , قلها ان كنت تجرؤ!!!!!!

اما تباين القراءات فله الكثير و الكثير من التفسيرات و التعليلات , و يكفينا اخطاء النساخة التى هى كفيلة بتبرير القراءات

و لكن ما يهمنا الآن هو النص السكندرى بعينه و النص البيزنطى بعينه , ايهما حذف النص و ايهما ثبته؟؟؟ أيهما شهد له اباء الكنيسة , الحذف ام الإثبات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثم نرى معاً تدليس الزميل :



> *4- علي الرغم من ان هناك الكثير من الآباء ممن إقتبسوا النص ( 38 وفقاً لبرجون ) إلا ان هناك من الآباء أيضاً من لم يقتبسوا تلك الفقره أمثال ( أوريجانوس ويوسابيوس وكيرلس وإبيفانوس وجورجي النيسي وجورجي النزياني وغيرهم) فهل تلاعب الآريوسيين أيضاً بالآباء !!!*



انها ليست فقط الإزدواجية الذى سانسبها الى المسلمين , بل أيضا الخداع!!!!!!!!!

اوريجانيوس و يوسابيوس و ابيفانيوس و "جورجى" , اهم واحد "جورجى" , من كان اسمه سابقا بالإنجليزية Gregory و تعريبه الذى يعرفه حتى اطفالنا "غريغوريوس" , فحوله لنا الزميل من Gregory الى George الذى تعريبه "جورجى" , كوميديا!!!

الاهم فى هذا ان الزميل يريد ان يقول انه على عكس 38 أب كما ذكر هو اقتبسوا النص , فهناك 6 كما ذكرهم هو لم يتقبسوا النص , و كم احب هذه العادة لدى بنى الجزيرة العربية حينما يحولون "لم يقتبس النص" الى "لا يعرف النص"!!!!!!!!!!

إذهب بع بضاعتك بعيداً عنا يا سيد , فلسنا من هواة هذا الفراغ الفارغ الذى أتيتنا به!!!!



> *((حينما نجد النص السكندري والغربي يضع النص كما هو , و النص البيزانطي يحذف ما هو مُلون و نجد الأباء يقتبسون النص كما هو فى النص السكندري فأيهما يكون نص الكنيسة الذى تسلمته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ))*



و دعونى هنا أرد على الزميل , من ألسنة علماء النص السكندرى الذين يعتمدهم و هم يُبررون اختفاء النص من النص البيزنطى :​Because of homoeoteleuton (τὸν πατέρα ἔχει … τὸν πατέρα ἔχει), K L and most minuscules, followed by the Textus Receptus, have accidentally omitted the second part of the verse (ὁ ὁμολογῶν … ἔχει).​
بروس ميتزجر فى تعليقه النصى , ص 711

هل نُترجم؟؟؟

حسنا , سأعفيك من تعب الترجمة يا عزيزى :

بسبب "النهايات المتشابهة" homoeoteleuton , المخطوطة K و المخطوطة L و معظم مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة , التى أتبعها النص المُستلم , حذفت مُصادفة , الجزء الثانى من العدد"

ساعود لكلام بورس ميتزجر ثانيةً و لكن بعض ان نشرح للقارىء بعض الحقائق :

فى علم النقد النصى يوجد مُصطلح اسمه "homoeoteleuton" و هى تعنى حرفيا "نهايات مُتشابهة" او "نهايات متاطبقة" :

http://www.infoplease.com/dictionary/homeoteleuton

و غيره الكثير من المراجع فى هذا الشأن , و هذا المفهوم يعنى بإختصار , انه هناك عددين نهايتهم متاطبقة تماما او متشابهة بدرجة كبيرة جدا , فنسخ الناسخ العدد الاول منهم , و حينما أتى الى الثانى فوجد نفس النهاية فإختلط عليه الامر و ظن انهم عدد واحد و انه هو السابق و انه هو ما كتبه , و هذا نفس ما حدث فى هذا النص مع اختلاف طفيف , و هو انه حدث فى نفس النص , لننظر الى العدد :​*كُلُّ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الاِبْنَ لَيْسَ لَهُ الآبُ أَيْضاً، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِالاِبْنِ فَلَهُ الآبُ أَيْضاً.*​
و فى أصله اليونانى :​*πας ο αρνουμενος τον υιον ουδε τον πατερα εχει ο ομολογων τον υιον και τον πατερα εχει*​فظن الناسخ انه نسخ العبارة , لأنه نسخ الاولى , و مُصادفة كما يقول بروس ميتزجر حذف العبارة الثانية!!!

و هنا لى عودة فى نقاط سريعة :

1- ان النص موجود فى جميع ترجمات الكتاب المقدس , الفلجات , القبطية الصعيدية و القبطية البحيرية , فى السيريانية البشيتا و الهيراقلية , فى الارامية , فى السلافية , فى الاثيوبية!!!

2- ان النص شهد بمُصادفة حذفه من النص البيزنطى عمود النص السكندرى فى عصرنا هذا , بروس ميتزجر , مما ينفى تماما اى شبهة للحذف عن عمد!!!!

3- ان النص موجود فى عدد من مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة (مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة 90 % منها بيزنطى) , هذا العدد لقبه ميتزجر بـ "الكثير" many فى نفس تعليقه على هذا النص!!!!

4- سكريفنر و هو يُعتبر ثانى اهم مُدافع عن النص البيزنطى وضع النص كاملاً فى نُسخته!!!

و هنا لى ملاحظة يجب ان يلاحظها القارىء الا و هى , ان الزميل حينما أتانا بنص يُشكك فى اصالته فى النص البيزنطى اتانا بنص معروف و بديهى انه حُذف عن دون قصد لسبب علمى أوضحناه سابقا , و ليس ميتزجر وحده من قال هذا , حتى ان بروس تيرى لم يُعلق على النص تماما!!!!

http://bible.ovu.edu/terry/tc/lay281jn.htm



> *إذاً لو سمحت أخبرني أي نسخه للملك جيمس تقصد فحسب علمي المتواضع صدر منها عده نسخ ومابين أول نسخ سنه 1611 وأخر نسخه مايزيد عن 50000 إختلاف !!*



حينما نقول كينج جيمس فنحن بالتأكيد لا نقول نيو كينج جيمس , فلا داعى للتدليس لأننا سنكشف تدليسك دائما!!!!!!!

نأتى الآن الى ما تخيل الزميل انه قد يكون مُعضلة و يطعن فى اصالة كينج جيمس و النص التقليدى :



> *والسؤال المهم هل نسخه الملك جيمس تمثل حقاً مافي المخطوطات .. ام ان المترجمين كانوا قمه في التدليس:
> الإجابه في لوقا 2:22
> ((22وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى، صَعِدُوا بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ لِيُقَدِّمُوهُ لِلرَّبِّ، ))*



و قبل كل شىء يجب ان نُعرف القارىء بأن قول الزميل :



> *بالتأكيد هناك سبب لهذا الفعل والسبب للدارس معروف ألا وهو ان المخطوطات تطعن في طهاره يسوع بعد الولاده*



*ما هو إلا تدليس فتدليس , و نتحدى أن ياتينا بأى من علماء العهد الجديد و الى اى من وافق على قراءة *
*αὐτὸν قال بأن المسيح هو المقصود مع العذراء مريم!!!!!!!!*​ 
و الدليل على انه لو صحت هذه القراءة هو ان المقصود يوسف النجار و ليس المسيح هو العدد السابق مُباشرة :

وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ ثَمَانِيَةُ أَيَّامٍ لِيَخْتِنُوا الصَّبِيَّ سُمِّيَ يَسُوعَ كَمَا تَسَمَّى مِنَ الْمَلاَكِ قَبْلَ أَنْ حُبِلَ بِهِ فِي الْبَطْنِ

لاحظ هنا ان الحديث مازال يتكلم بضمير الغائب على العذراء القديسة مريم و على يوسف النجار , ثم فى العدد التالى محل النقاش يقول النص : 
وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى صَعِدُوا بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ لِيُقَدِّمُوهُ لِلرَّبِّ

و بغض النظر عن قراءة التطهير حاليا و سنعود لها لاحقا , فإن الضمير فى الشق الثانى من النص مازال يتكلم بإسلوب الضمير الغائب عن يوسف و العذراء مريم , لأن النص يقول "صعدوا به" و المقصود من الضمير "به" هو السيد المسيح , فأى دارس لغوى هذا الذى يقول ان النص يعود على المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذا ليس سوى تدليس ولا يوجد اى شىء فى النص يعود به على المسيح , و بالاضافة الى السبب اللغوى فإن هناك ايضا السبب المنطقى , و هو اى نجاسة سيحملها طفل صغير حتى يحتاج الى ان يتطهر منها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اننا لو افترضنا ان قراءة  αὐτὸν فإن البديهى جدا ان يعود النص على يوسف النجار و ليس السيد المسيح , و يثمكن تفسير هذا بالإحتلام او ما شابه , رغم ان هذه القراءة ليست هى الصحيحة لأسباب سنوضحها تباعا إلا انه حتى لو صحت فالمقصود به يوسف النجار و ليس المسيح , و هذا هو أسوأ الأحوال عند قبول قراءة المُثنى , أى ان الامر ايضا بعيد عن الرب يسوع و بعيد كل البعد عن أى خطأ جوهرى عقيدى!!!!!!!!!!

نأتى الآن الى الفرق بين قراءة المُفرد و قراءة المُثنى :

قراءة المفرد هى : αυτης

قراءة المُثنى هى : αὐτὸν

أى ان الفرق بينهم هو مُجرد حرف واحد , سيجما فى المفرد و نيو فى المُثنى , و قبل ان نُوضح اسباب الخلاف دعونى مرة أخرى انقل لكم تعليق بروس ميتزجر و هو يُؤيد قراءة النص البيزنطى , و للأسف سقط التلعيق على هذا النص من النُسخ الإلكترونية على الانترنت و لكنه موجود كجزء ثانى فى الطبعة اليونانية لجمعية الكتاب المتحدة UBS الإصدار الثالث , نيويورك 1971 , و فى ص 134  حيث يقول ميتزجر :

"القراءة αὐτὸν رغم انها القراءة الاحسن , *إلا أنها الأصعب* , لأن القانون الآمر لا يوجد به شعائر (طقوس) لتطهير الزوج"

*إلا أنها الأصعب*

*إلا أنها الأصعب*

*إلا أنها الأصعب*​ 
إذن ها نحن مرة اخرى لدينا إعترافا من عامود النص السكندرى فى عصرنا الحديث على انه يستحيل فعلياً ان تكون قراءة المُثنى هى الصحيحة رغم انها منتشرة فى المخطوطات , و لكن عقليا لا يُعقل لأن الزوج لا يوجد له اى طقوس للتطهير و هو غير مُلزم للتطهير , بالإضافة الى ذلك نعرف ان المرأة تحتاج للتطهير فى فترة الحيض Period و لكن مما سيحتمل الرجل التطهير؟؟؟ من ماذا سيتطهر؟؟؟ , هذا كما سبق و قلنا انه اصلا لا يوجد تطهير للرجل فى الشريعة اليهودية!!!!

ثم يُخبرنا هذا الرجل الحجة لدى الزملاء المسلمين أن قراءة المُفرد αυτης هى تصحيح من ناسخ "ترقيمى" punctilious اى من ناسخ حريص على الشكليات , مما يؤكد لنا السبب الوحيد فى التباين بين قراءة المفرد و قراءة الجمع و الذى سنوضحه تباعا. اما قراءة النص الغربى التى يستدل بها الزميل و يقول عنها :



> *قراءة ( تطهيره ) بالإشارة إلي مذكر ( يسوع ) وهي القراءة الغربيه ويدعمها المخطوطات*


 
فهذا قمة التدليس و الكذب على القارىء المسلم قبل المسيحى , لأنها كما سبق و ذكرنا فإن المسيح لا علاقة له مُطلقا بعملية التطهير هذه , ثانيا انه حتى لو افترضنا صحة هذه القراءة فهى ستعود على يوسف النجار و ليس المسيح , و لكن كما سبق ان قلنا فإن يوسف النجار لا يحتاج الى تطهير , الامر الذى دفع ميتزجر للقول :"القراءة الغربية نستطيع ان نعاملها على انها خطأ نسخى αὐτὸν" و قد قدم دليله اللغوى على هذا و مُرفق بالرد صورة ضوئية من الصفحة.

إذن خلصنا الى ان القراءة الاولى المثنى تستحيل فعليا و عقليا و منطقيا , القراءة الثالثة ايضا تستحيل عقليا و منطقيا و فعليا!!!

بقى امامنا القراءة الأخيرة التى اعتمدتها كينج جيمس و هى المُفرد المُؤنث αυτης و كما أكدنا سابقاً فإن هذه هى القراءة الوحيدة التى تصح عقليا و منطقيا , و انه من السهل جداً الخطأ بين حرفى سيجما و نيو , فهو حرف واحد , و أيدنا قولنا بسهولة الخطأ بين الحرفين بقول بروس ميتزجر ان ناسخ مُدقق فى الشكليات او علامات الترقيم قد صحح النص الى المُفرد المُؤنث.

ثانى نقطة هى معنى قراءة المُفرد المُؤنث αυτης فى قواميس اللغة اليونانية :-

1- فى قاموس ثاير Thayer :

1) himself, herself, themselves, itself
2) he, she, it
3) the same

2- فى قاموس سترونج Strong :

From the particle αὖ au (perhaps akin to the base of G109 through the idea of a baffling wind; backward); the reflexive pronoun self, used (alone or in the compound of G1438) of the third person, and (with the proper personal pronoun) of the other persons: - her, it (-self), one, the other, (mine) own, said, ([self-], the) same, ([him-, my-, thy-]) self, [your-] selves, she, that, their (-s), them ([-selves]), there [-at, -by, -in, -into, -of, -on, -with], they, (these) things, this (man), those, together, very, which

3- فى القاموس الأمريكى الجديد الشامل NASEC :

(1) self (emphatic) (2) he, she, it (used for the third pers. pron.) (3)  the same: - accompanied *(2), agree *(1), anyone (1), both *(1), city (2), even (1), here *(1), herself (5), himself (83), itself (7), just (1), lies (1), like (1), like-minded (1), money (1), myself (10), number (1), one (1), one’s (2), other (1), ourselves (8), own (2), part (1), people (1), person (1), personally (1), righteousness (1), same (59), same things (4), same way (1), selves (1), sight (1), temple (1), theirs (3), themselves (23), there *(2), these (1), these things (2), this (1), those (2), together *(8), very (17), very one (1), very thing (4), well (1), who (3), whose (2), whose *(1), women (1), yourself (3), yourselves (14), yourselves *(3).

كما هو واضح من نصوص القواميس فإن اللفظ المُفرد نفسه يحتمل معنى المّذكر و الجمع و المُؤنث , و ببساطة شديدة فإن اصل جميع القراءات اللغوى هو إسم الإشارة "هذا" αὐτός , أى ببساطة يسرى على جميع الأحوال و جميع الأجناس!!!

الآن بعد ان عرفنا تفاهة اعتراضات الزميل , و تدليساته فى كل ما قاله فهل نأخذ منه شيئاً؟؟؟؟؟؟

رخيص البضاعة لا نريده!!!!!!!



> *ليس التوسع هنا في هويه من تعود الإشارة او هل كان لوقا علي غير علم بقانون الطهاره الغرض وإنما غرض الكلام هنا هو إثبات خدعه ترجمة الملك جيمس والفاندايك لقراءهما*


 
و اعتقد الآن واضح جيدا من هو المُخادع , و من هو الذى ينادى بأسس النقد النصى ثم يقول "ام ان لوقا لم يكن يكتب بالوحي وبالتالي فالخطأ اصلا يعود في جذوره إلي عدم معرفه لوقا الكاتب بقانون الطهاره في شريعه العهد القديم" فهذا التخريف لا وجود له الا فى عقولكم انتم!!!!!!!!!



> *((أذكر مخطوطة يونانية واحده نصها الأساسي البيزانطية تعود للقرن الثاني او الثالث ))
> ولأن الإجابه مستحيله ولأن الزميل فشل بنسبه 100% في إيجاد مخطوط واحد فقط محرك نصه الأساسي هو النص البيزانطي فقد حاول حفظ ماء وجهه وذلك من خلال تعليلين*


 
لست فى حاجة الى حفظ ماء وجهى , فما هذا عبث الأطفال الذى تقوم به هذا؟؟؟ فشل بنسبة 100 %؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا لك من جهبذ و اول من يكتشف هذا الإكتشاف الرهيب!!!!!!!!!!

و كأن النص البيزنطى مخترعه هو المخطوطة السكندرية!!!!!!!!!!

جاء الى الوجود هكذا فجأة , هبط علينا من السماء عن طريق العم جبريل!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ثم نأتى الى قمة العته فى قول الزميل :



> *1- أعمال 37:8 ليس نصاً بيزانطياً من الاصل بل هو نص غربي قديم !!*


 
تعلم ان تتكلم قبل ان تنتقد و تتكلم فيما ليس لك به علم , نص غربى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أية من الكتاب , أصبحت محل نقاس هل هى نص غربى ام نص بيزنطى؟؟؟؟؟

ألهذا الحد وصل الجهل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نوع النص يتعلق بالمخطوط يا هذا و ليس بالنص محل النقاش!!!!!!!!!

لماذا لم تذكر لنا ان بروس ميتزجر الذى تنقل عنه "نقل مسطرة" و كلام هذا ما هو إلا ترجمة عنه و لم تذكر مصدرك بالطبع - كأداء يُوحى انك رامبو المخطوطات على رأى ماى روك - أنه أكد ان النص موجود فى "الكثير من مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة"؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حينما يقول بروس ميتزجر يا هذا Western addition فتعنى ان أقدم شاهد له هو النص الغربى و ليس أنه اضافة غربية يا سيد!!!!!!!

كما كون ان اقدم شاهد له هو غربى فهذا لا ينفى انه موجود فى النص البيزنطى يا سيد , بالعكس قال ميتزجر انه موجود فى الكثير من مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة و التى معظمها ان لم يكن كلها لولا قليل فقط للنص البيزنطى!!!!!!!!!

كما أنه موجود فى الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة و التى أجمع كثير من العلماء على انها تشهد للنص البيزنطى!!!!!!!!!!

كما أن قول الزميل "إضافة غربية" ما هى إلا "تلكيكة" لأنه ليس معنى ان اقدم شاهد له هو غربى أن يكون النص مُختفى من النص البيزنطى!!!!!!!!

و عموما , ساتبع ردى بادلة مُحكمة عن وجود النص البيزنطى عند أباء الكنيسة!!!

اما قول الزميل الثانى :



> *سبب دخول العدد إلي النص المستلم هو إرازموس والمضحك في الأمر انه لم يجد العدد في المخطوطات اليونانية التي إعتمد عليها بل في هامش واحده فقط ( تعود للقرن الخامس عشر ) فتعلل بإهمال الناسخ وأخذ النص من الفولجاتا*


 
فنرى فيه قمة التدليس و تغيير الحقائق!!!!!!!

ما رايكم ننظر للنص عند بروس ميتزجر؟؟

لنرى :

Although the passage does not appear in the late medieval manu****** on which Erasmus chiefly depended for his edition (ms. 2), it stands in the margin of another (ms. 4), from which he inserted it into his text because he "judged that it had been omitted by the carelessness of ***ibes (_arbitror omissum librariorum incuria_)."

ليس مخطوطات كما قال الزميل يا اخوة!!!!!!!!

ايرازموس لم يقم بعمل عهده الجديد من ألفى مخطوطة!!!!!!!!!!!!

كل ما فى الامر انه وجدها محذوفة من مخطوطته الرئيسية (رقم 2) فقط و ليس من مئات المخطوطات التى يحاول الزميل ان يوحى لنا بها!!!

و مازال النص البيزنطى يدحض كل مسلمى الكون , و قد قلت سابقا :



> وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ (يوحنا 3 : 13 )
> 
> حينما نجد النص البيزنطى يضع النص كما هو , و النص السكندرى يحذف ما هو مُلون و نجد الأباء يقتبسون النص كما هو فى النص البيزنطى فأيهما يكون نص الكنيسة الذى تسلمته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> تاتيان اورده فى الدياتسرون , هيبيوليتوس استشهد بالنص كما هو بالنص البيزنطى (Against Noetus) , و نو فوتيان (عن الثالوث , 13) , ثيؤدور (الحوار الثالث) , و ذهبى الفم ( يوحنا 27 , 54) و اغسطينوس (ضد بلاجيوس 1 : 59 - 60) و أباء آخرين كثيرين , فأيهما يكون هو نص الكنيسة؟


 
اما نقلك الفارغ هذا عن اباء الكنيسة فلتذهب تقوله لمراهق من رواد منتدياتكم الإسلامية و ليس لنا هنا!!!



> *أما بخصوص التعليل الثاني فهو ضعيف وركيك جداً والدليل علي ذلك هو ان :
> القديسين إريناوس وجستين مارتر الملقب بالشهيد زعموا ان الكنيسه في زمنهما كانت قد إنتشرت في كافه أنحاء المعمورة وجستن أكد علي مشاهدته لعمليه قراءة النص المقدس كل يوم أحد في جماعات وهذا معناه بشكل بسيط انه خلال القرن الثاني الميلادي كانت هناك ألاف النسخ من النص المقدس منتشره في الأرض والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه إذا كان قول الزميل فادي عن ان النص البيزانطي هو الذى كان منتشراً في الكنيسه خلال ذلك الوقت فكيف إختفت كل تلك الالاف من المخطوطات بدون حتي ان نجد لها ولو رُبع ورقه !!
> 
> فهل الزميل يريد ان يقنعنا بأن الكنيسه قد حرقت الالاف المخطوطات البيزانطيه لأنها هلكت كلها
> سبحان الله ولا مخطوطه واحده فقط إستطاعت الصمود !! يالها من قدره عظيمة إذا تلك التي تتمتع بها مخطوطات النص السكندري والغربي فالبرديات واقدم المخطوطات خلال القرون الثلاثه الأولي تنمي للنص السكندري والغربي في حين ان أقدم مخطوط بيزنطي هو المخطوط السكندري في الأناجيل فقط ويعود للقرن الخامس !!*


 
و نُعيد مرة أخرى قولنا :



> اما لماذا لا نجد لدينا مخطوطات للنص البيزنطى قبل القرن الخامس؟​
> فأقول , انها عادة الكنائس فى كل مكان حينما تُستهلك المخطوطة كان يتم حرقها و إعداد أخرى جديدة ,بل ان هذه هى العادة المُتبعة فى نص الكتاب المقدس باكمله و كانت هذه عادة اليهود حتى فى العهد القديم!!!!!​
> بل ابعد من ذلك , النص المازورى للعهد القديم يرجع للقرن التاسع فهل يجرؤ احد علماء النقد النصى للعهد القديم ان يرفضه لتأخر عصره؟؟؟؟؟ على العكس , نجد ايمانويل توف فى كتابه "النقد النصى للعهد القديم" يحبذ النص المازورى عن اشعياء B لقمران رغم انه متأخر عنه بنحو ألف سنة!!!!!!!!!​




نعم لا يوجد لانها كانت تُستهلك و تُستنفذ , اما النص السكندرى فلأنه لم يكن يوماً نص الكنيسة و كان نصاً مُهملا فبقيت مخطوطاته لأنه لا أحد استهلكه , و نظرة واحدة على حال اكتشاف السينائية تكفى لفهم هذا , مخطوطة لا أحد من رهبان الدير "اليونان" الذين يتكلمون اليونانية و يتبعون الكنيسة اليونانية حتى يومنا هذا لم يعرفوا عنها شىء و ألقوها فى سلة المُهملات و لم يكونوا يعرفوا حتى انها العهد الجديد!!!!!!!!

و لكن تعالوا ننظر الى مخطوطة أخرى , تُستخدم فى الكنائس ليلاً و نهارا , قداس و عشية , اجتماع و صلاة , اعياد و أصوام , كيف لها ان تبقى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اى عقل يقول بهذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا اخوة لقد وضعت مثل نص العهد القديم لأن الكنيسة سارت على نفس نهج اليهود فى الحفاظ على كلمة الله , فكانت المخطوطة التى تبلى للعهد الجديد تُحرق تماما مثل العهد القديم , و إلا فهل يعتب أحد على عدم وجود مخطوطة للنص العبرى للعهد القديم ترجع الى الفى عام قبل الميلاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل تعلمون لماذا وصلتنا مخطوطات قمران؟؟؟؟؟ ببساطة شديدة لانها لم تُستخدم مُطلقا طيلة الفى عام كاملة!!!!!!! منذ ان وُضعت فى الأجران و أُغلق الكهف عليها قبل دمار اورشاليم عام 70 م حتى اكتشفت فى القرن العشرين الميلادى!!!!!!!!!!

هل تدركون معنى هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟

و مع هذا , فقد أوردت سابقا ان من العلماء من يُرجح النص المازورى (القرن التاسع) عن اشعياء بى (القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد)!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هذه هى كنيستنا , المخطوطات تُستخدم , فتبلى , فيتم عمل أخرى تُستخدم بدلاً منها , ما الصعوبة فى هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و كرماً منى , سأعطى دلالة قوية على أصالة النص البيزنطى و وجوده فى القرن الثانى و الثالث :

وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. (مت 5 : 22)

كلمة "باطلا" without a cause هذه يحذفها نص السكندرى و يُثبتها النص البيزنطى , لنرى استشهادات الأباء ماذا تقول :

القديس ايريناؤس من القرن الثانى :

And again: It has been said, Thou shalt not kill. But I say unto you, Every one who is angry with his brother without a cause, shall be in danger of the judgment

ضد الهرطقات 4 : 13 و 16

تاتيان السورى فى الدياتسرون من القرن الثانى :

But I say unto you that every one who is angry with his brother without a cause is worthy of the judgement

القديس كبريانوس القرطاجنى من القرن الثالث :

But I say unto you, That every one who is angry with his brother without cause shall be guilty of the judgment

بحثه الثانى عشر

يوحنا ذهبى الفم فى شرحه لمتى 5 : 22 :

But I say unto you, that whosoever is angry with his brother without a cause, shall be in danger of the judgment

و كذلك اغسطينوس فى شرحه للموعظة على الجبل :

But I say unto you, that whosoever is angry with his brother without a cause shall be in danger of the judgment

و فى كتاب المراسيم الرسولية الذى يعود للقرن الثالث الميلادى :

For he that is angry with his brother without a cause is obnoxious to the judgment

المراسيم 2 : 6

و كثير من استشهادات الاباء تقطع بوجود النص البيزنطى منذ القرن الثانى و الثالث!!!!​


----------



## Fadie (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*مداخلات كاملة لم يرد عليها الزميل!!!!!!!!!*​​*1*​
[QUOTE]عمتم مساءا
لفت نظرى هذا الحوار , و لو سمح الاساتذة الافاضل لي بالتدخل , فربما يمكننى وضع الامور في نصابها


و ساحاول وضع الافكار في شكل نقاط محددة

سأل فادي : من قال ان المخطوطات محفوظةفقال الزميل : كتاب ( كذا ) قال ( جميعها متطابقه تماما )فقال فادي : هذا الكتاب لا اعتد بهقلتقبل ان نحكم على امر كهذا , يجب ان نفهم قصد الكاتب 
و لإيضاح هذا القصد يجب علينا ان نطل بشكل هادئ على موقع الازهر الشريف

حيث يقول الموقع

( هذه المصاحف كانت أشبه ما تكون بالصورة الضوئية للوثائق الحديثة عندما يتم تصويرها فيتوغرافياًّ ، شديدة الوضوح. ووجه الشبه هو التطابق التام بين المصحف " الأم " والمصاحف التى نسخت منه )
http://www.elazhar.com/qadaiaux/2.asp

دقق معي
موقع الازهر يصف مصاحف القران ( و التى = مخطوطات الكتاب , مع فارق انها اختفت ولا اثر لها الان ) بانها مثل الصورة الضوئية , و انها متطابقة تطابق تام .
و لكن لو نظرنا في حال المصاحف نفسها لوجدنا المصاحف تختلف عن بعضها البعض
و يمكن مثلا مراجعة (( مناهل العرفان (1\ 289 ), الاتقان (1\ 204 ) ))

فهكذا بهدوء يكشف لنا الازهر الشريف معنى التطابق التام , و الصور الضوئية
و هكذا يفسر لنا الازهر الشريف اعتماد القمص عبد المسيح بسيط , و كتاب افهم و اقرأ معا على دقة المخطوطات و تطابقها


اليست مصادفة ان نفهم معاني الكتب المسيحية من الازهر الشريف ؟
بل ليست مصادفة , لان هذه هي لغة العلماء , حتى لو اعترض عليها بعض السذج !

و هذه هي اول نقطة
فلا يصح للزميل الاعتراض على المخطوطات , و يمكن لفادي ان يقبل تفسير الازهر الشريف او يرفضه
فنحن نعرف ان فادي يأخذ منهجا مختلفا في التعامل مع المخطوطات , و هكذا سعيد بالحوار معكم و عرض كل وجهات النظر


و اشكر سعة صدركم[/QUOTE]

*2*​
[QUOTE]نقطة اخرى لفتت انتباهي

يعترض الزميل على حجية العقيدة على النص و يقول
إقتباس:
للعلمعزيزي القارئ فلا دخل لعلم النقد الكتابي بذلك الأمر​و هذا الاعتقاد ناتج - للاسف - عن الجهل بمنهجية قبول النصوص الاسلامية حتى

لذا , و حتى لو سلمنا جدلا باغفال علماء النقد الكتابي هذا الامر , الا انه ليس من المسموح للزميل المسلم ان يغفله

و هنا ساذكر امثلة بسيطة جدا و ليراجع الزميل ما شاء

1- تضعيف حديث صحيح بسبب مخالفته للقران
مثال حديث ابي هريرة ( خلق الله التربة ) الذي صححه مسلم و الالباني و لكن ضعفه اخرون لانه يخالف القران , فبدلا من ان نقول ان محمد يناقض نفسه , حذفنا المتناقض و ضعفناه2 - تضعيف راو لأنه خالف اعتقاد
مثال تمزيق كتابات احد الرواة لانه روى اشياء سيئة عن معاوية ( لسان الميزان 1 \ 21 )
فبدلا من ان نعرف معاوية على حقيقته , مزقنا كتب هذا الراوي 3- توثيق راو لأنه وافق هوانا في الروايات
مثال قول الالباني 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95182
( و هو و إن لم يذكر الخطيب فيه جرحا و لا تعديلا , فمثله مقبول الحديث عند العلماء كما يعرف ذلك من سبر تخاريجهم و تصحيحهم للأحاديث , لاسيما و هو لم يرو منكرا )
فهنا من غير ان نعرف هل هو ثقة متقن حافظ ام لا , اعتبرنا حديثه مقبول , لانه لم يرو ما يخالف الاعتقاد


فما معنى هذا كله و اكثر ؟
معناه ان الاعتقاد حجة على النصوص , بل ان الاعتقاد هو الذي يبين سلامة النص و سلامة الراوي

فعلينا ان نتعجب جميعا من الزميل , الذي يأتي مستنكرا , مع ان دينه يقوم على هذه القاعدة !

و اشكر سعة صدركم
[/QUOTE]

*3*​
[QUOTE]نقطة ثالثة عجيبة بحق توضح منهج المجازفات الطائشة التى للاسف اقرأها في مقالات الزميل اذ يقول
إقتباس:
لاحاجه لنا للبحث فيه لأن النص البيزانطي ظهر بعد ان أحكمت الكنيسه سيطرتها​و هنا لا يتجاوز الزميل حدود العلوم الاسلامية , النقد الكتابي و حتى الحقائق التاريخية 
انما يشطح بخياله بعييييييدا بعييييييييدا , و يحتاج هذا العقل الي يقظة ليعود الي وعيه

1- لو قلنا - قياسا على الزميل - ان الاسلام كتب نصوصه بينما كان السيف يسابق القلم , لسقطت الثقة في نصوص الاسلام و قد حكموا البلاد التى دخلوها , و ضعفوا كل النصوص المعارضة كما هو واضح في النقطة الثانية

2 - يظهر حتى لعلماء الاسلام استحالة جمع كل الاناجيل و اعادة كتبتها , و يشهد لهذا ابن تيمية شهادة حسنة فيقول
(( من قال أنه لم يحرف شىء من النسخ فقد قال ما لا يمكنه نفيه ومن قال جميع النسخ بعد النبى حرفت فقد قال ما يعلم أنه خطأ )) مجموع الفتاوي 13 \ 104


فمجرد التفكير فيما قاله الزميل يعتبر عبث لا يستحق النظر فيه , و ايراد الادلة على بطلانه , اذ هو ساقط من تلقاء نفسه
خاصة ان الكنيسة كانت تعاني دائما من الصراعات و الهرطقة , فانى لها ان تحكم سيطرتها على العالم و نصوصه كما يزعم الزميل ؟

لذا نشكر الله على الهراطقة , الذين يدلون على امانة النص , و حتى عندما نقرأ نصوص الهراطقة , نجد انها تؤيد النص الكتابي بنسب كبيرة جدا

و نشكر الله على هذا التشكيك من الزميل , و الذي يجعلنا نكتشف اعماقا جديدة في صلابة النصوص , و هشاشة الاعتراضات من قبل الاسلام و علماءه انفسهم !
[/QUOTE]

*4*​
[QUOTE]اصبت بالفعل عزيزي (انا مسلم )
فان ما اكتبه سهل عليك ان تتوقعه ,لا لاننى اكتب بهذه المنهجية منذ زمن بعيد , بل لان هذا اصبح ما تخشاه
نعم تخشاه

صحيح انت تجهل تفاصيل ما اكتبه , و الناس اعداء ما جهلوا , لكنك تعرف الخط العام
بل انت مصيب ايضا عندما تستنكر عدم وجود منهجية
فانا لم اقرأ لك اي منهجية , عدا التقاط كلمة من هنا و هناك ,و ترقيع ثوب بشع المنظر

ان ملخص ما تفعله هنا

هااااااااااااااااااا
لقد وجدت وردة حمراء وسط حقل الياسمين 

فكل ما افعله انني اقول : من قال ان هذا عيب يا استاذ
اذهب الي القران و الحديث , ستجد تلك الورود الحمراء تغرق البساتين

فان كنت لا تعرف فهي مصيبة , و انت كنت تعرف فالمصيبة اعظم !
و هذا باختصار ما اجده هنا
احاول معرفة افكارك
اوضحها
ابين زيفها , و تماثلها في نصوص الاسلام

لذا , و بسبب غياب هذه المنهجية , فانا لن استغرب ابدا انك لن ترد على ما اكتبه , و انما ستستقطع منه مثلما تفعل !!!

ولا عزاء


فتحياتي لك 
[/QUOTE]

*5*​
[QUOTE]يقول الزميل 
إقتباس:
طريقةالتحقيق لدي المسلمين تختلف عن التحقيق عنها في النقد الكتابي .. ​و هذا الكلام سليم تماما
فالمسلمين ينتقون ما يوافقهم حتى و لو ضعف , بينما المستشرقين اصحاب النقد الكتابي عملهم في المقام الاول = تجريح النص
فبينما يحافظ المسلمون على نصوصهم , يهاجم النقاد نصوص الكتاب
بل انك لو قرأت لنفس علماء النقد الكتابي , نقدهم للقران , فستجد نصوص القران تنهار , فضلا عن الاحاديث
و يمكنك مراجعة كتابات ( فلهاوزن ) عالم النقد للقران و العهد القديم معا 

لذا , ماذا افعل 
ببساطة
اخذ انتقاد الزميل , و اوجهه الي القران و الحديث
فيصيب الهدف .... مباشرة
إقتباس:
فمادامت المسيحية عاجزه عن التفسير والتعبير عن نفسها بنفسها وتحتاج إلي ديانات مخالفهلتفسيرهافالأولي إذاً تهميشها بشكل كامل والإكتفاء بمطالعه ماتذكره الدياناتالأخري عنهاوللزميل فادي رفض ذلك او قبوله !!! ​إقتباس:
فإذاكانت المسيحية عاجزة عن تفسير حالها بدون الحاجه إلي إستعانه تشبيهيه خارجيه فهذامن ضعف حججها ليس أكثر​
بالطبع الكلام سليم
فالمسيحية عاجزة هنا , عجز اينشتاين ان يشرح افكاره لطلبة كتاتيب افغانستان
عجز العالم ان يشرح علومه لسقطة الابتدائية

نعم عاجزة
لذا , سنحترم قيمتها العالية , و سنبحث في الديانات الاخرى ما يمكنه ان يشرح لاصحاب هذه الديانات , لعل الضباب ينقشع
إقتباس:
بلنحن نتحدث عن أصل ثابت تقاس عليه كل الطرق والمناهج​هنا و بنفس المنهج الساقط يستدل الزميل باختلاف الطرق و المناهج 
و لو كانت علوم النصوص دقيقة هذه الدقة , لما اختلف البخاري مع مسلم
لما اختلف الالباني مع البخاري
لما اختلف الطبري مع ابن كثير
لما اختلف الفقهاء مع المحدثين
لما اختلف الاصوليون مع المحدثين

و لكن اختلاف الرؤى من اختلاف البشر 
و هذا لا عيب فيه , الا في عين الخصم [/QUOTE]

*6*​
[QUOTE]النقطة الرابعة التى لفتت نظري هي النقطة الاساسية في طرح الزميل
إقتباس:
ألاوهي ان العصمة شئ نسبي تختلف من شخص لأخروهو لمن لا يعرف السبب من قول الزميلذلكتعليل مبكر جداً للرد علي الأسئلة المعروفة لدي الزميل عن الإختلافاتالمزعجه بين المخطوطات حتي صار الوصول للنص الأصلي المفقود من المستحيلات​هنا يعلق الزميل على اختلاف البشر و نسبيتهم

قلت
1- اقرأ مقالي ( القران و القراءات القرانية من منظور تاريخي ) و قل لي ما سبب انكار علماء الاسلام لنفس ما قبله علماء اخرون , علما بانها تمثل بنفس المعطيات

2 - ما سبب عدم اعتقاد المعتزلة بصحة احاديث الاحاد , و ما سبب انكار الشيعة لاحاديث صحيحة عند السنة ؟

3- ما سبب تصحيح الفقهاء لكل ما في الصحيحين , بينما علماء الحديث لا يفعلون ؟

عندما تستوعب اجابة كل ما سبق , ستدرك ان اعتماد النصوص و الايمان بعصمتها نسبي تماما
و يختلف بين اصحاب المنهج الواحد كل بحسب طريقة تفكيره


فان كانت هذه النسبية عندك = تعليلا للاختلافات
فهذه النسبية عند العلماء كانت لتعليل
1- وجود اخطاء في القران
2 - وجود مناكير في الاحاديث التى صححها المحدثون


و لكنك في النهاية ستعتمد 
(( النقد الكتابي مختلف عن نصوص المسلمين )) !!!!


بالتاكيد هو مختلف
فعلماؤنا (الاشاوس) من النقاد قرروا عدم احترام قدسية اي نص ,و العبث فيه كما يريدون
اما علماؤكم (الافاضل) , فسيحترمون هذه النصوص , بالرغم من رفضها في الماضي

لذا اذهب و ات لي بنصوص ( م) و ( س ) من الاشاوس , فهذا يفيدك كثيرا
و لكننى هنا , لأتى لك بنصوص ( خ ) و ( ب ) من الافاضل

لابين لك ان نفس من انتقده الاشاوس عن نصوص الكتاب , قاله الافاضل عن نصوص القران و الحديث
و الفارق ان هذا ( حلال للطير من كل جنس )و بهذا يتضح للجميع انك لا تملك الا السراب و الاوهام التى تتلقاها دون تفحص حقيقي 

[/QUOTE]

*7*​
[QUOTE]و اخر ما اجده في المداخلة الاولى للزميل هي قوله
إقتباس:
الفسادالواقع في الحرف​و هذه تسمى ( مغالطة السؤال المشحون )
مثل ان يسألك احدهم : هل توقفت عن شرب السجائر 
فانك سواء اجبت ب ( نعم \ لا ) فانك تسلم بانك تشرب السجائر في الاساس

هنا مداخلة الزميل مزينة بهذه المغالطة
من قال انه يوجد فساد في الحرف يا استاذ ؟

لو كان علماء , فيوجد من خالفهم
مثلا في شريطي ( القران و القراءات القرانية من منظور تاريخي ) تجد
الطبري انكر قراءة ( مالك يوم الدين ) و نقل الاجماع على خلافها , فهي فاسدة اذن , مع ان المسلمين يقرأون بها الان !!!


ما يفعله الزميل هو انه يأتي باقوال النقاد مسلمة , و يبني عليها كلامه
كلا زميلي , ما هكذا تورد الابل او تؤكل الكتف !

و اعتقد انه من غير المسموح لك الاتيان بمثل هذه المغالطات
او ....

ارتكب اي كم تستطيعه من المغالطات , فنحن هنا لكشفها ![/QUOTE]

*8*​
[QUOTE]
إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة*أنا مسلم*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=654317#post654317​*قصر الخطأ علي التكرار هو نفسه خطأ**لعل الزميل لا يتحلي بالشجاعه الكافيه للإعتراف بان أخطاء النسخ تنقسم**إلي قسمين**:**1-**أخطاء**متعمده**2-**أخطاء غير متعمده** ( **ولها أشكال كثيره** )*​الأستاذ فادي رد عليك مرتين في هه الجزئية و قال لك لا توجد اخطاء متعمدة خارج النص الاسكندريو نحن قلنا و ذكرنا اخطاء التكرار في الحروف او الكلمات, لنأخذ منك ما قلته بنفسه و و حصر الأخطاء في جدولين

اخطاء متعمدة
احطاء غير متعمدة
و بذلك نكون وضعنا اساس لما هو محرف و ما هو غير محرففالأخطاء الغير متعمدة هي ليست تحريف, بل اخطاء غير مقصودةالأخطاء المتعمدة هي التحريف و قد حصرناها و عرفناها, و هي ليست المصدر الوحيد الذي نستقي منه الكتاب المقدس بصورة عامة, و خلال المشاركات السابقة ذكر لك انه النصوص البيزنطنينية لا يوجد فيها اخطاء متعمدة, و هو بذلك يعني عدم وجود اي تحريف فيها, و هذا واحد من مخطوطات عديدة لا تحتوي على خطأ متعمد واحد
*إقتباس:*
*اما**بخصوص معرفتك التامة للأخطاء فما أدني المستوي العلمي عند إيهرمان لأنه**يقول**:*

*No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses, **simply because no one has yet been able to count them all**. *​*قولك هذا يؤكد ما وصفناك به سابقا, وهو انك تحاول ان تلعب دور جمبو الجبار الذي يعرف اخطاء المخطوطات التي نجهلها, لكنك توهمت مجددا, لان كل ما تنقله من اخطاء في المخطوطات هو ليس اكثر من ترجمة عمياء عن علماء الغرب**و اقول لك لا يوجد عامل غربي واحد ناقد للكتاب المقدس لم تقم المسيحية بالرد عليه طيلة الالفي عام**اما اقتباسك المقصوص كالعادة فلنرى تكملته و اصله**النص الكامل يقول:*
*No one knows for sure**how**many**differences there are among our surviving witnesses, simply because no**one has yet been able to count them all**. **The best estimates put**the number at around 300,000**, **but perhaps it's better to put this figure**in comparative terms**.*​​*هل ترى الرقم 300000كأفضل رقم تقريبي للأخطاء في كل المخطوطات؟**المصدر: http://rosetta.reltech.org/TC/vol05/Ehrman2000a.html**بعدين تقتبس من مين يا رجل؟ من **Bart**Ehrman**؟**هل تعرف من هو **Bart**Ehrman**؟**لنرى ما يقوله عن نفسه*
*Ehrman now**considers himself an**agnostic**. **He**appeared on** The Colbert Report, **as well as** The DailyShow, **in 2006 to promote his book**Misquoting Jesus**and was**jokingly called an "atheist**without balls**" (**alluding to**his agnosticism) on national television by**Stephen Colbert**.[1]*​​هو يعتبر نفسه لا يؤمن بما يحسه, اي لا يؤمن بالروحانيات و لا بالله اصلافهل تأخذ من ملحد حجة علينا يا صديقي؟ اي مستوى حواري هذا؟المصدر: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bart_D._Ehrmanو الأن دعني ارجع الى ما بدأت به موضوعك و الذي اجبناهسألت عن سبب اختلاف المخطوطات, فقلنا لك المخطوطات عمل بشري معرض للخطأ الغير مقصود في الغالبية للمخطوطاتفوضح لنا الأن ماالذي تريده من باقي الموضوع؟[/QUOTE]

*9*​
[QUOTE]*تحياتى للمشاركين 
وتحيه خاصه لاساتذتى على الردود الرائعه 

يستشهد الزميل انا مسلم وغيره من الاخوه المسلمين ببارت ايرمان رغم معرفتهم ومعرفتنا بنواياه وتوجهاته**ولكن لنرى ماكتبه بارت ايرمان نفسه وما لم يستطع انكاره **بارت ايرمان فى كتابه *
*The New Testament** .**A historical**introduction to the early Christian**writings*​*يقول فى الفصل الاخير بعنوان*
*Do we have the original New**Testament*​*فى ال **conclusion*
*Moreover,even**if scholars**have by and large succeeded in reconstructing**New Testament*​​


*,**this in itself does not mean that we can have**no doubt about the truth of its message**.*​​


*it simply mean**that we can be reasonably certain of what the**New**Testament**authors actually said**. **just as we can be**reasonably certain what Plato and Euripides and Josephus and Suetonius all**said*​​*(نهايه صفحه 420 وبدايه 421)*[/QUOTE]

*10*​
[QUOTE]ملاحظات سريعة بناء على ما كتبه الأخ ايند :
إقتباس:
لذا نشكر الله على الهراطقة , الذين يدلون على امانة النص , و حتى عندما نقرأ نصوص الهراطقة , نجد انها تؤيد النصالكتابي بنسب كبيرة جداو نشكر الله على هذا التشكيك من الزميل , و الذييجعلنا نكتشف اعماقا جديدة في صلابة النصوص , و هشاشة الاعتراضات من قبل الاسلام وعلماءه انفسهم !​بحسب احصاء ميتزجر الأخير فلدينا اختلاف فى 250 موضع جوهرى بين النص البيزنطى و النص السكندرى , كرماً منى سأجعل هذا الرقم 500 لكى نسد جميع الطرق على الجميع , فلو لدينا 20000 نص فى العهد الجديد فستكون مخطوطات الهراطقة الاريوسيين متوافقة مع مخطوطاتنا السليمة بنسبة 97.5 %!!!!

نصنا اليونانى بين ايدينا فى النص البيزنطى كما كتبه الأباء الرسل و تلاميذ السيد المسيح , و تؤيده مخطوطات الهراطقة الاريوسيين بنسبة 97.5 %
فهل يُمكن ان يشكك احد بعد هذا فى نص العهد الجديد ؟؟؟​
حتى مخطوطات الهراطقة تُؤيد نصنا المقدس بنسبة هائلة كهذه مع ملاحظة اننى ضاعفت الخلافات الجوهرية للرقم الذى صرح به ميتزجر , فلو اننا اعتمدنا كلام ميتزجر فستكون النسبة 98.75 %!!!!!!

فتأمل... 
[/QUOTE]

*عشرة مشاركات كاملة لم يرد عليها الزميل!!!!!!!!!!!*​​*هذا إن كان رد على شىء اصلا!*​


----------



## Fadie (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*صورة مُرفقة من صفحة ميتزجر المُشار إليها فى الرد*


----------



## end (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*1- بين بارت ايرمان , و ابن مجاهد !!!

بينما تكلم الزملاء الافاضل عن ( بارت ايرمان ) و عن خروجه عن المسيحية , وسط اصرار من الزميل ( مسلم ) على اثبات اهميته !
بينما كنت اقرأ هذا بابتسامة تذكرت ما لم اضفه في بحثي ( القران و القراءات القرانية ) - موجود في توقيعي -  و هو ما قاله ((( شيخ الصنعة ))) الامام ابن مجاهد

نعم
ابن مجاهد صاحب ( السبعة ) و هو من ادعى تواتر القراءات القرانية , هو نفسه من انكر من هذه القراءات !

فتجده يقول عن قراءة ابن عامر  - احد القراء السبعة - للبقرة 117 
( وهو غلط) ! (1) ووافقه ( ابو علي الفارسي ) (2) , و قال ابن الانباري ( هذه القراءة ضعيفة ) (3) , و قال مكي ( وجه النصب مشكل ضعيف , بعيد في المعنى ) (4)

و يلاحظ ان هؤلاء العلماء هم من زعموا ان القران متواتر , و مع ذلك لا يشفع هذا التواتر لتضعيف هذه الجملة من احد القراء السبعة!
و كأنهم يقولون عن التواتر ما قرأته في اول هذا الشريط
( بله و اشرب ميته )

جاء الزميل بكلام الملحد
و اتيت بكلام من يزعمون التواتر , شيوخ الصنعة وهم يتكلمون عن اخطاء القران و من ثم تضعيف النصوص حتى المتواتر منها
فانتهت قيمة التواتر و صحة نصوص القران بشهادة علماء القران و شيوخ الصنعة !!!


-------------------------------

(1)السبعة: 169
(2)الحجة للفارسي:2/206
(3)البيان في غريب إعراب القرآن:1/120
(4)عن وجوه القراءات السبعة وعللها:1/261


*


----------



## end (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*2- الاتفاق بين مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس

كلمنى مرة احد الببغاوات عن الاختلاف بين مخطوطات الكتاب !
زاعما ان مخطوطة بها كمية من الاخطاء , فلما سألته عما تحويه هذه المخطوطة من ( صواب ) اصابه الخرس !

فكان ان اخذت الكمية التى كتبها بذاته و خرجت بان المخطوطة تقدم النص الدقيق بنسبة تفوق ال 96 %
96% لا ينظر اليها الببغاوات و ينظرون الي 1000000 او 1000000000 او 21289 9218928  او اي رقم عشوائي يمثل عندهم اخطاء المخطوطات
نعم انهم ينظرون الي اقل من 4 %


و هذه خدعة يجب الا نقع فيها
يجب الا نتكلم عن ( اختلاف المخطوطات ) بل عن ( اتفاق المخطوطات )
فعلماء النصوص الاسلامية نفسهم وضعوا هذا المعيار

كتبت مرة و اكرر
جاء حديث في (( الصحيحين )) بروايات مختلفة كلها في كلمة كمثال

فقال بعضهم (( أنكحتُكها )) وبعضهم قال : (( زوجتكها )) ، وبعضهم قال : (( ملكتكها )) وبعضهم قال : (( مُلِّكْتَها )) وبعضهم قال: (( زوجناكها )) ، وبعضهم قال: (( فزوجه )) ، وبعضهم قال : (( أنكحتك )) ، وبعضهم قال : (( أملكتها )) ، وبعضهم قال : (( أملكتكها )) ، وبعضهم قال : (( زوجتك )) 

معظم هذه الالفاظ في (( الصحيحين )) , مع ان الاصل كلمة واحدة , ربما تاهت وسط هذا البحر من الكلمات

علماء الاسلام يضعون هذه الالفاظ في ( الصحيحين )
بينما يطالبنا الزميل ب ( اخطاء المخطوطات ) !
و بدلا من ان نعتبر المخطوطات ( صحيحة ) مثلما فعل علماء الاسلام , يريد الزميل ان يجعلها ( خاطئة ) مثلما يقول الملحدون و علماء الغرب


هذا هو ما يريده الزميل
كلا يا زميلنا العزيز , فهذا  هو ما لن نفعله !*


----------



## end (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*3- نعم ...اصاب الزميل
قال الزميل



			فإذا كنا نتحدث عن أن الآريوسين هم السبب في حذف الفقره فمن السبب إذاً في تعدد قراءات الفقره في المخطوطات المختلفه !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و هذه شهادة من الزميل اعتز بها
فحتى الاريوسيين و الذين صاروا مضرب المثل في انكار المسيحية , حتى هم لا يمكنهم تغيير نصوص الكتاب
و ان فعلوا , فسيكشف ذلك علماء العصر مثلما قال الزميل عن القديس امبروسيوس في نفس الفقرة
و هذا هو ما ذهب اليه ابن تيمية كما وضحت في مداخلة سابقة ...

و لكن يفسد الزميل اي نبت طيب يزرعه عندما يقول




			4- علي الرغم من ان هناك الكثير من الآباء ممن إقتبسوا النص ( 38 وفقاً لبرجون ) إلا ان هناك من الآباء أيضاً من لم يقتبسوا تلك الفقره أمثال ( أوريجانوس ويوسابيوس وكيرلس وإبيفانوس وجورجي النيسي وجورجي النزياني وغيرهم) فهل تلاعب الآريوسيين أيضاً بالآباء !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فهذه مغالطة (الغياب )  المنطقية الشهيرة
فبينما يثبت لنا مشكورا اقتباس العلماء القدامى, يرتكب المغالطة التى تقول ( عدم اقتباس هذا العالم = عدم وجود النص = اريوسية )
لا علاقة اطلاقا بين المقدمة و النتيجة
غياب الاقتباس ليس دليلا على غياب النص ..
و لم يشترط اي عالم ان يقتبس كل ايات الكتاب , ولا حتى اوريجين
و لكن , ان لم نجد المغالطات في كلام نقاد المسيحية , فاين نجده ؟؟!!*


----------



## end (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*4- بين بارت ايرمان , و الواقدي !!

يتعجب الزميل من استنكار الاعضاء استشهاده ب ( ملحد )
و يصف الملحد ب ( العلم )
قلت : فماذا ؟
و هل يقبل المسلمون حجية ( الواقدي ) ؟


من هو الواقدي
هو : محمد بن عمر بن واقد
احد اكبر علماء المغازي  و السيرة ، و الفتوح ، و باختلاف الناس فى الحديث ، و الأحكام ، و اجتماعهم على ما اجتمعوا عليه ، و قد فسر ذلك فى كتب استخرجها و وضعها و حدث بها (1)
بل انه سمي (  أمير المؤمنين فى الحديث )

هذا هو حال الواقدي
فما موقف رواياته الان ؟
متروك !

لماذا 
لان المحدثين الاخرين من امثال ابن حنبل لم يعجبهم كلام الواقدي !


فهذا الواقدي العالم الموسوعة , و هذه هي قيمته عند المحدثين !
العالم المسلم عندما يخالف المحدثين يكون هذا مصيره في الاسلام
ولكن يأتي هنا الزميل المسلم ليقول ( قال الملحد كذا ) !


و احكموا انتم

-------------
(1) انظر ترجمة الواقدي في التهذيب , و عند الخطيب في الحديث عن علمه , ثم اقرأ حكم المحدثين الاخرين عليه !
و حاول ان تتمالك اعصابك جيدا عندما تقرأ عن الواقدي في لسان الميزان ( متروك مع سعة علمه ) !!!!



*


----------



## أنا مسلم (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*#################*

*حُرر للخروج عن الأدب*


----------



## Fadie (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

إذا لديك رد يا سيد ضعه مُباشرة اما اى مداخلات فارغة لا تحوى سوى شخصنة و سب ستُحذف مُباشرةً!


----------



## end (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

فاتتني للاسف مداخلة الزميل الجديدة , و يبدو  انه قد بدأ  يفقد اعصابه
فصبرا زميلي العزيز , تمالك نفسك و اطرح ما عندك بهدوء
و كنت مضطرا الي شتيمتى مثلا , فانا ارحب بهذا حتى و لو علي ايميلي الشخصي


شكري و تحياتي


----------



## Fadie (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

ص 134 من تعليق بروس ميتزجر النصى المُشار إليه فى الرد و الذى سقط من النُسخ الإلكترونية على الإنترنت






نحن نملك النُسخة الأصلية و ليس النُسخة المُحرفة

:smil12:​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*



> 3- الفقره لها أربعه أشكال وهي:
> أ‌- الذي هو السماء ( الغالبيه الساحقه من المخطوطات )
> ب‌- الذى كان في السماء ( سريانية كورتون واللاتينيه e )
> ت‌- الذى هو من السماء ( السريانية السينائية والمخطوطات 0141 و80 و88 والقليل غيرها )
> ث‌- حذف الفقره ........ ( بردية 66 و75 والسينائية والفاتيكانية والواشنطية وL و T والقليل غيرها )


 


[1] نص الاية من المخطوطات اليونانية:
المخطوطة اليونانية المعروفة بالاسكندرية


[2] الاية موجودة كاملة في المخطوطات اليونانية التالية
Ac E G H K N Δ Θ Π Ψ 050 f1 f13 28 157 180 205 565 579 597 700 892 1006 1009 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1242 1243 1253 1292 1342 1344 1365 1424 1505 1546 1646 2148 2174 
جميع المخطوطات السابقة تحتوي علي الاية كاملة

[3] نص الاية في الترجمات القديمة:

الاية موجودة بالكامل في الترجمة القبطية البحيرية و هي معاصرة للترجمة الاخميمية
" في اتشوب خين اتفيه " بمعني الذي في السماء

[4] الاية موجودة في الترجمة الارامية (البشيطة):
ترجع الترجمة الارامية للقرن الثاني الميلادي 


[5] الاية موجودة في الترجمة اللاتينية 
و هي معاصرة للترجمة القبطية الاخميمية
الاية من الترجمة اللاتينية المعروفة بالفولجاتا
و قد قام بترجمتها القديس جيروم بالقرن الرابع


[6] الاية من اقتباسات الاباء:

القديس هيبوليتوس (170 - 236 ) ميلادية
تلميذ القديس ايريناؤس 
و هو احد اباء القرن الثاني/الثالث


but He Himself attests it who came down from heaven; for He speaketh thus: "No man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."

اقتباس القديس هيبوليتوس سابق للمخطوطة الترجمة الاخميمية بقرن كامل على اقل تقدير






 ايضا القديس هيبوليتوس 


It is evident, therefore, that He offered Himself to the Father. And before this there was no flesh in heaven. Who, then, was in heaven

المصدر : اباء ما قبل نيقية الجزء الخامس




 الاب نوفاتيان (210-280) ميلادية:
كان معاصرا للقديس كبريان

Because, even to the highest, "not any one hath ascended into heaven save He who came down from heaven, the Son of man who is in heaven."

المصدر : اباء ما قبل نيقية الجزء الخامس

اقتباس الاب نوفتيان سابق للترجمة الاخميمية بقرن كامل





 الاب ارشيلاوس (277 ) ميلادية
قاوم الهرطقة المانية نسبة الي " ماني " الهرطوقي
احد اباء الكنيسة من القرن الثالث

For He gives us His own testimony that He came down from the Father’s bosom


اقتباس الاب ارشيلاوس سابق للترجمة الاخميمية





 الاب تاتيان (185) ميلادية: 
صاحب كتاب الدياتسرون
تلميذ القديس يوستين الشهيد من اباء القرن الثاني


what is in heaven, will ye believe? And no man hath ascended up into heaven, except him that descended from heaven, the Son of man, which is in heaven. 


اقتباس الاب تاتيان سابق للترجمة الاخميمية بقرنين كاملين


----------



## Fadie (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

بنجامين وارفيلد و الزميل هو مسلم!!!!

إدعى الزميل تدليساً و كذباً على لسان العالم بنجامين وارفيلد قائلا :



> *قراءات الآباء نفسها ليست دليل تأصيل عند العلماء ولكنها شهاده ثانويه ومفيده أكثر في التأريخ ويعود السبب في ذلك إلي ماذكره بنجامين وارفيلد في مقدمته ص75 من أن النساخ طابقوا إقتباسات الآباء مع النصوص التي بين أيدهم وليس النصوص التي ذكرها الكاتب الاصلي نفسه*


 
و انا اشكر الزميل على قوله هذا , الذى يفتح لنا أفقاً للدراسة اكثر و اكثر , نتيقن اكثر فأكثر من أصالة كتابنا المقدس الذى حفظه لنا الرب , و حماه من ان يقول عليه قائل :"محى كلام الله" كما قال انسان ما يُدعى السجستانى على كتاب آخر!!!!

حاول الزميل "الصادق الأمين" فى نقله ان يوحى لنا , بأن استشهادات الأباء من العهد الجديد كان النُساخ فى العصور المتأخرة يُغيرونها لتطابق ما بين أيديهم!!!!!!!

و الآن يا اخوة دعونى اضع بين ايديكم اولا الكتاب الذى تكلم نقل عنه الزميل :

An introduction to the textual criticism of the New Testament

Warfield, Benjamin Breckinridge

http://ia331325.us.archive.org/3/items/anintroductionto00warfuoft/anintroductionto00warfuoft.pdf​
و لكننا عزيزى الزميل هو مسلم سنبدأ من ص 74 و ليس من ص 75 لإظهار ما حاولت ان تخفيه!!!!

و الآن سأضع بين أيديكم الصفحات من 74 الى 78 و أرجو من كل قارىء ان يقرأ ما تحته سطر و ما هو بداخل المربعات و المستطيلات :​


































و ساعطى مُلخصا سريعا لما قاله وارفيلد فى هذا الجزء :

ان اى دراسة نصية تعتمد على ثلاث شواهد لا رابع له , النص اليونانى , الترجمات , استشهادات الأباء , و فى هذا الجزء يشرح وارفيلد دور استشهادات الأباء فى الشهادة لتأصيل النص.

و يفتتح كلامه فى هذا النص بعبارات قاتلة مثل ان كل كتابات الأباء هى كتابية , اى استشهادات الأباء من نص العهد الجديد وافرة جدا , و هذا نفس ما اوضحه تباعا , ثم فى نفس الصفحة يُقر أننا نستطيع ان نرى كل التعليم الكتابى فى كتابات الأباء!!!!!

ثم يشرح لنا كيف كان يتم الاقتباس من العهد الجديد , فلم يكن هناك مصادر ولا مراجع ولا قواميس ولا معاجم ولا فهارس , حتى ان الكتب نفسها فى بعض الأوقات لم تكن متوفرة , فعلاما كان يعتمد الاباء فى استشهادهم؟ على الذاكرة , على حفظهم الغيبى لنصوص الكتاب , اننا يجب فى قرننا هذا ان نُقدر قيمة الجهد الرهيب الذى عاش فيه اباء القرون الأولى , اباء الصحارى و البرارى و الأديرة , كان اقتباسهم ياتى من الذاكرة.

ثم فى الصفحة التالية يقول لنا ما حاول ان يوهمنا الزميل انه حقيقة و أخرجه عن الـ context الخاص به , رغم ان النص الذى اقتبسه الزميل يتكلم فعلا عن الـ context !!!!!!!

حينما كان يقتبس اى أب نصاً ما من العهد الجديد فإنه كان يستخدمه بشىء من الحرية , و قد شرحنا و فصلنا كثيرا فى هذا الأمر ان استشهادات الاباء تنقسم الى ثلاثة انواع : الاقتباس النصى , الاقتباس الحر , الاقتباس الجزأى. و غالباً ما كان يكون الاقتباس هو حر او جزأى لسبب واحد و هو ان الاب كان يأخذ ما يحتاجه من النص و يترك ما لا يحتاجه فيما يخطه , فكان الأب يأخذ النص و يُكيفه فى حواره بحسب الفهم الصحيح المُستقيم للنص و يستدل به , استخدام النص ضمن الموضوع المخطوط يُسمى المفهوم الكامل او المفهوم المُراد من إستخدام النص و هذا معنى كلمة context اى سياق الكلام.

و هذا ما قاله وارفيلد , ان النُساخ و المُنقحين كانوا يضعوا النص كاملاً كما هو بين ايديهم دون مُراعاة لسياق الكلام , فبدلاً من ان يستخدم الأب جزء من النص يفيده فى حواره , فيقوم النُساخ و المنقحين بوضع النص كاملاً دون مراعاة سياق الحوار و انه قد يكون جزء من النص كاملاً غير صالح للإستخدام فى سياق النص!!!

هذا ما حاول الزميل ان يوهمنا به ان نُساخ كتابات الاباء او المترجمين حاولوا ان يغيروا النص المُستشهد به من العهد الجديد!!!!!!!!

ثم يتحدث لنا عن وفرة كتابات الاباء , و يقول بالحرف :"بالتأكيد , الأباء اليونان هم شاهد مباشر للنص اليونانى" و يُضيف لهم من الاباء اللاتين او السريان من يثبت إمتلاكه او إطلاعه على النص اليونانى للعهد الجديد. ثم يُصرح لنا بأن كتابات ما قبل نيقية غير وفيرة عدا الفترة ما بين 170 م الى 250 م , و التى تشمل ايريناؤس , هيبوليتوس , إكليمندس السكندرى و خاصةً اوريجانيوس.

ثم يعرض لنا اكثر كتابات من استهلك ملاحظات و تحقيق علمى كثير و هو كيرلس السكندرى ,ثم تابع فى الحديث عن التفاسير للأسفار المُقدسة المُتوفرة بين ايدينا , ثم يُقدم لنا قولاً اخر قاتل لكل متجرأ على كتابات الاباء حيث يقول ان الأباء الكنسيين يتعدى عددهم المئة , من بين هؤلاء الأباء عدد قليل جدا يُمكن ان نضعه تحت النقد العلمى!!!

و هنا احب ان اقول ان الراهب مينى Migne الذى نشر لأول مرة موسوعة مُتكاملة لكتابات الاباء باللغة اليونانية PG و موسوعته اللاتينية PL قام بجهد جبار فى هذا الشأن فى تحقيق النصوص و صحة نسبتها الى اصحابها و صحة سياق النص و اسلوبه , حتى اننا فى يومنا هذا نرى اى عالم أبائى يعرف جيدا هل هذا الكتاب ثبتت صحة نسبته الى صاحبه ام لا و هل ما يحوى من نصوص و عبارات هو يُوافق اسلوب هذا الاب ام لا , و هل اُدخل اى نص عليه ام لا , و يُمكننا بكل ثقة ان نعتمد على موسوعة العالم يوحنا كواستن اشهر مُؤرخ ابائى فى العصر الحديث Patrology , حيث حقق و وثق كل كتابات الاباء فى الأربع مجلدات الموجودة فى موسوعته "علم الاباء" Patrology.

ثم يُكمل وارفيلد , متحدثا عن تغيير النُساخ للنص و وضعه بشكل كامل او الإصحاح كاملا , مما لا يتوافق مع سياق النص , فى الحديث عن كيفية إرجاع النص المُسشتهد به الى أصله الذى وضعه الأب ليتماشى مع سياق النص!!!

ثم يضع بعد ذلك جدولاً بأهم الاباء الموثوق فى كتاباتهم و يُرتب أهميتهم تبعاً لمدى موثوقية العلماء فى نصوص كتاباتهم , و بعد هذا يُعطى مثالا لكيفية نقد النص عن طريق تجميع جميع الشواهد ثم يختتم هذا الفصل!!!

ما رأيكم يا سادة , هل ما قدمه لنا الزميل تحقيقاً علميا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أم انه مُجرد كذب و تدليس و محاولة بائسة لتغيير سياق النص؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## kimo14th (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*ليس هذا فقط عزيزى فادى بل واكثر *


*انظر ماذا يقول علامه المخطوطات والنقد النصى بروس متزجر فى *
*كتابه*​ 

*THE TEXT OF THE NEW TESTAMENT Its Transmission, Corruption, and Restoration*​ 

*BRUCE M. METZGER*​ 






*ماراى الزملاء فى هذا الكلام :*

*"اذا دُمرت كل الشواهد من مخطوطات ونسخ الخ ... فبكتابات الاباء يممكننا استعاده كامل*[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"]*العهد الجديد"* *[/URL]*​ 


*فمابالكم وجود كم هائل من المخطوطات سواء يونانيه او لغات اخرى *​ 

*فهل حُفظ الكتاب المقدس ام لا ؟؟ *​


----------



## Fadie (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

و مازلنا مستمرين فى تدمير و حرق إدعائات الزميل هو مسلم...

يقول الزميل :



> *قراءات الآباء نفسها ليست دليل تأصيل عند العلماء ولكنها شهاده ثانويه ومفيده أكثر في التأريخ*


 
و هذا مُنافى لكل ما أقره علماء النقد النصى , و اتحداه ان يخرج لى عالم واحد قال ان اقتباسات الاباء ليست دليل لتأصيل القراءات , على العكس من هذا تماما فكل علماء النقد النصى يضعون فى كتبهم حول طرق تعيين القراءات ثلاثة طرق , المخطوطات اليونانية - الترجمات - الإستشهادات الأبائية , و قد أجمع على هذا جميع العلماء و فى هذا يقول اليكساندر سوتير فى كتابه :

The Text and Canon of the New Testament

صفحة رقم 10​ 





الامر لا يقف على سوتير فقط من قال هذا , بل ان هذه إحدى قواعد علم النقد النصى الذى أظهر لنا الزميل هو مسلم ببراعة جهله الشديد فيه , و لنرى ماذا يقول هنا تشارلز ادوارد هاموند فى كتابه :​
Outlines of Textual Criticism Applied to the New Testament

ص 7




و ها هو عالم آخر يُقرر بأننا لدينا ثلاثة مصادر للنص الأصلى , ثم يضع استشهادات الأباء جنباً الى جنب مع النص اليونانى و الترجمات!!!

و يأتى الزميل هو مسلم ليقول لنا أن استشهادات الاباء ليس دليلاً فى تأصيل النص!!!!!!!!!​


*هذا هو الذى يقول انه دارس لأسس النقد النصى يا اخوة و يقول اننا جهلة بالعلم*​


----------



## Fadie (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

دليلنا على ان السواد الأعظم من مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة هو للنص البيزنطى

فى هذا يقول بروس ميتزجر فى الصفحة رقم 20 من المقدمة لتعليقه النصى (20 من المقدمة و ليس من نص الكتاب اى صفحة xx من المقدمة) :









يُمثل النص البيزنطى السكندرية , مخطوطات الحروف الكبيرة المتأخرة , و الكتلة الأعظم من مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة

ليستد فم كل مُتجرأ على كتابنا العظيم​


----------



## Fadie (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

و ها هو العالم بول ويجنر فى كتابه الرحلة من النصوص الى الترجمات :

Wegner, P. D. - Journey from Texts to Translations-Origin and Development

فى ص 224 :







أجمع كل العلماء على ان المصدر الثالث للتوثيق النصى هو اباء الكنيسة , و ياتى من يقول لنا انه ألم بعلم النقد النصى ليقول لنا لا كتابات الاباء ليست مصدراً للتوثيق النصى فى النقد!!!!!!!

لنأخذ الموضوع بشىء من العقلانية...

لدينا نص فى الكتاب المقدس , جاء شخص عاش فى القرن الثانى الميلادى و وضع هذا النص فى إحدى مُؤلفاته , فهل هو بهذا يشهد لوجود النص فى القرن الثانى ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اين العقل؟ اين التفكير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا اخوة ان هذا الشخص الذى نحاوره يقول على موقعه انه "اول موقع عربى فى النقد الكتابى"!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هذا المستوى الأقل من الضحل!!!!!!!!!

رحمة الله على العقول العربية الإسلامية...


----------



## Fadie (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*من يستشهد بهم الزميل يدحضون كذبه و تدليسه!!!*​ 

*1- بارت ايرمان*​ 

فى كتابه:

The New Testament , A historical introduction to the early christian writings​ 
ص 418​ 








فى كتابه سوء اقتباس يسوع , ص 89 يقول :





 


حُجة الزميل و الذى يستشهد و يستدل به علينا يشهد بأننا لدينا الكثير و الكثير من استشهادات الابائية التى بكل قوة نستطيع ان نُخرج منها نص [URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"]العهد الجديد [/URL]!!!!


*2- بنجامين وارفيلد*​ 


فى نفس الكتاب الذى يحتج به الزميل علينا بعد ان حور كلامه و كشفنا تدليسه و خداعه , العالم الذى يحتج به الزميل لم يقل مُطلقاً ان استشهادات الاباء ليست من آليات النقد النصى , على العكس تماما فقد خصص الفصل الاول من كتابه بعنوان Matter Of Criticism , و قام بتجزئة هذا الفصل الى ثلاث أبواب , الأول هو المخطوطات اليونانية MSS , الثانى هو الترجمات Versions , اما الثالث هو استشهادات الاباء , و قد وضعنا رابط الكتاب سابقا و يُمكن لأى فرد ان يرجع الى الكتاب و يتأكد من كلامنا.


و انظر لهذه الصفحة فى توكيده على ان الاستشهادات الابائية جزء من آليات النقد :





 

ليس هذا فحسب يا اخوة​ 
قلت سابقا فى مشاركة سابقة ان بنجامين وارفيلد انهى هذا الفصل بوضع مثال على كيفية النقد , فوضع المُعطيات لقرائتين معينتين ثم انهى الفصل ليبدأ بعد ذلك فى الفصل التالى ليُحدد كيفية النقد فى الفصل الخاص بـ "وسائل النقد" , و الآن السؤال الهام :​ 


*هل وضع وارفيلد استشهادات الاباء كأدلة على كلا القرائتين؟!*​ 


نترك الإجابة لوارفيلد نفسه فى الصفحتين 80 و 81 حيث يقول :​ 





 




 


*فما رأيكم يا اخوة الآن؟!*​ 

*من فمك أدينك*​ 

*و من فمك و من حجتك أثبتنا لك بطلان كل حججك و أدلتك!!!*​


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*



أنا مسلم قال:


> *لكم هو رائع تثبيت الموضوع فعلاً عزيزي فادي ^_^*
> *وذلك حتي يكون متاحاً في صدر واجهه القسم لكل الأعضاء المسيحيين ممن لا يعرفون ماهي الأسرار الكامنه في ذلك الكتاب الذي يؤمنون به*


 
المسيحيين اعلم و اعرف منك و من غيرك من المسلمين بصحة كتابهم المقدس فلا وجود لأي اسرار الا في عقولكم المريضة
ما موجود هو حقائق لعظمة هذا الكتاب الالهي, كيف لا وهو كلمة الله الثابتة
فأترك هذا الكلام المبطن و ركز على جوهر و محتوى الموضوع
قدمنا لك اكثر من تحدي, لكن لا جواب و لا تعليق اصلا!


​*



في معرض ردي علي موضوع الزميل ( إيهرمان والإزدواجيه الإسلاميه ) والذى تفضل مشرفنا روك مشكوراً بحذفه ( لعله لم يعجبه )

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لعل افضل طريقة لتحليل عدم معرفة ايجاد اي موضوع في المنتدى هو تعليله للحذف و الخوف, فهذا هو العقل الأسلامي المتكرر

موضوعك يالي تتهم بالحذف موجود على الرابط التالي
بارت إيهرمان و الإزدواجية الإسلامية!

فاذا لم تجد موضوعك في اول صفحة, حاول ان تفتح عيونك و تنظر في الصفحة التي بعدها, فالقسم هنا نشط, و المواضيع التافهة تنسى و يعلوها الأهم و سنوضح لماذا قلنا تافهة


*



رددت علي هذا التعيين وأثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك عند أي عاقل ان العبره ليست بذات الرجل ولكن بكلامه
فأنا لم أستشهد بإيهرمان الرجل وإنما إيهرمان عالم المخطوطات الشهير الذي نفض يده من عصمه مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس بعد ان عاش جانباً كبيراَ من حياته في دراستها وتحليلها بحماس إيماني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الذي يسمعك يقول انك كتبت مقالة لا من بعدها شئ, فكأنها الحاسمة و الرد على فادي
فهل نسيت محتواها يا مسلم؟

لنذكرك



أنا مسلم قال:



			لا أعرف دخل الإسلام بالإزدواجيه ولا أعرف أصلاً سبباً لحشر الإسلام بالموضوع

لكن ما أعرفه علي أي حال ان العبرة ليست في إسم العالم بقدر ماهي العبره فيما يبرهن به علي قوله حتي ولو كان متزجر او والاس او إيهرمان او حتي برجون فكلهم لا قيمة لكلامهم المجرد في علم النقد

فالنقد عزيزي يكون في حججهم وليس في ذاتهم 

شكراً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بربك هذا موضوع يعلق عليه؟
لذلك قلنا عنه تافه و لم يعير له اي احد اي انتباه, بل انه حتى مبهوم الشخصية! لا نعرف من اين اتى و الى اين ذاهب!


* 
*



وكأن متزجر وإيهرمان ونستل ليسوا علماء وتهميش كلامهم طبيعي لأنهم فقط أبناء أول امس .. وكأنه يجب علينا الإنتظار بضعه قرون أخري للإستشهاد بكلامهم بعدما يعتق !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لم يتطرق احد الى وقتهم و بعدهم, ما تطرقنا اليه يا عزيزي هو خلفيتهم, فهم ملحدون ولا يؤمنون بالله, فبالطبع كل ابحاثهم ستكون موجهة حسب ايمانه في النقد و غيره
فحتى بعد قرون من الأن, سيبقى هو هو, و سيبقى ملحدا و ستبقى وجهة نظرنا له بنفس الطريقة


​*



لا أعتقد ان هناك أحداً ممن قرأ رد الزميل فادي قد فهم أصلا طبيعه الرد

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
بل يبدو انك الوحيد الذي لم يفهم شيئا من رد فادي
فلا مبرر لقولك بعدم فهمه هو سوى التهرب من محتواه لا اكثر!

*



كل تلك الأرقام الخياليه تجعلنا نقر بكل تأكيد قول إيهرمان :
(( No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses ))

فليس هناك شخص علي وجه الأرض إستطاع التأكيد الدامغ علي رقم معين للإختلافات بين المخطوطات 

وهذا يعني خطأ قول الزميل روك :
(( و معرفتنا التامة لكل اختلاف في المخطوطات ))

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يرجع المسلم لمحاولة وصف نفسه بأنه بطل الأسلام بكونه يعرف اخطاء لا نعرفها, و يرجع من جديد ليدلس و يقتطف النصوص كما هو معهود لكي يكرر اخفاء الحقائق

نرجع و نقول ان ما نقلته ردينا عليه, فلا داعي لتكرار بنفس الانحطاطية و بنفس عدم الامانة

النص الكامل يقول:


*No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses, simply because no one has yet been able to count them all. The best estimates put the number at around 300,000, but perhaps it's better to put this figure in comparative terms.​

هل ترى الرقم 300000كأفضل رقم تقريبي للأخطاء في كل المخطوطات؟

المصدر: http://rosetta.reltech.org/TC/vol05/Ehrman2000a.html​ 

و نحن نعرف لماذا ان تكرر و تركز في هذه النقطة, فأنت تحاول يائسا ان تقول ان هناك اخطاء لا احد يعرفها, و هذا وهم في وهم
و من هذا المنطلق, نتحداك انت و من خلفك ان تأتينا بخطأ مخطوطي واحد لا نعرفه و لا نعرف الرد عليه, ليس نحن فقط, بل عقمائنا الذين سبقونا ايضا
فهل تقبل هذا التحدي؟ ام ستبقى مكتف بنصف سطر و تخفي النصف الأخر؟


----------



## Fadie (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

الإخفاق عزيزى روك للا يقف عند هذا الحد , بل لنا هنا ان نسأل :

ما فائدة تعليقات العلماء النصية على العهد الجديد يا سيد؟؟؟

التعليق النصى يا اخوة لا ينحصر فى ميتزجر فقط , بل لدينا عدد كبير من الكتب فى هذا المجال و يُطلق عليها Textual Apparatus و قام به كثيرون مثل فريدريك رينك , جون جريسباغ , تشيندروف , دويديس , ويستكوت و هورت فى المقدمة وضعوا مُلحق بإسم "تعليقات على قراءات متنوعة" و كذلك فعل نفس الشىء تاسكر فى نُسخته اليونانية , ادوارد ميلر من تلاميذ العميد برجون فى عام 1899 ابتدأ فى عمل تعليق نصى على العهد الجديد و لكن لم يُمهمله الله الوقت و هو محفوظ جنباً الى جنب مع فهرس الاقتباسات الأبائية الذى كان يقوم به برجون و لم يُكمله فى المتحف البريطانى , فى القرن العشرين عمل زوان و تيرنر تعليقات نصية على بطرس التانية و مرقس , فيلاند فيلكر أخيرهم اليوم , و قد بدأنا بنعمة الرب فى عمل اول تعليق نصى باللغة العربية على المدى الطويل و سينتهى خلال سنتين و نصف بنعمة الله.

كل هذه التعليقات النصية ما الهدف منها؟ ما الغرض منها؟

الهدف واحد و هو حل المشكلات النصية فى العهد الجديد , هذه المهمة يأتى بداخلها - ضمنيا - إعتراف صريح بعدد المشكلات النصية التى تحتاج منا الى تعليق و حل , فالزميل الذى يقول لنا انه لا يوجد من أحصى خلافات العهد الجديد هو واهم , و التعليقات النصية تتناول جميع القراءات التى يُلتفت لها و ما هو خارجها فهو من اخطاء النساخة!!!

فياليت المُسلم يتعلم اولا و يطلب العلم من اهل الذكر , بدلاً من يأتينا طاعناً فى اصالة الكتاب المقدس فنحرقه بشهب ناسفة!!!


----------



## Fadie (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*و مرة أخرى مع إثبات كذب و تدليس الزميل فى قوله ان استشهادات الأباء ليست ذو مكانة فى النقد النصى و عملية تفضيل القراءة , نضع بين ايديكم هذا الجدول الذى وضعه ميتزجر فى كتابه نص العهد الجديد ص 172 :*



*



*



*لاحظ دليل التأصيل الخامس Patristic اى الدليل "الأبائى"!!!*​


----------



## kimo14th (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*طبيعه الاختلافات بين مخطوطات  العهد الجديد  *


* ودائما النقل عن بارت ايرمان ,يستهزء الزملاء المسلمون بالمخطوطات وان الاختلافات بينها كثيره جدا الى اخره من الادعاءات الفارغه *

*لنر كيف اتت هذه الاعداد الضخمه من الاختلافات *​

*من كتاب بنجامين وارفيلد الذى استشهد به الزميل انا مسلم

**An introduction to the textual criticism of the New Testament (p.13-14**)

* 


​
*
ملخص ماقاله دكتور وارفيلد

معرفه مقدار الفساد الواقع فى نص  العهد الجديد     يتحدد بمقدار القراءات المتباينه

وتم احصاء حوالى 180,000الى 200,000قراءه متغيره تقريبا وهذه النسبه تمثل مقدار التغير فى النص

(وان اضفنا المزيد نظرا لاكتشاف المزيد من المخطوطات اذا لنقل 300,000 قراءه كما قال ايرمان)

ويستمر الدكتور وارفيلد بقوله:


** اننا يجب الا نُضل بهذه العباره المضلله*​*

فهذا لايعنى انه هناك 200,000 مكان فى  العهد الجديد     توجد به قراءه متباينه 
ولكن تعنى انه هناك 200,000 تباين ككل 

ففى كل مكان توجد به قراءه متغيره ,هذه القراءه تُعد مرات عديده ليس مره واحده ككقراءه مميزه او كقراءه جديده 

**بل هى نفس القراءه فى مخطوطات مختلفه *​
*ويستمر الدكتور وارفيلد 

* 






​*

 هذا المجموع (القراءات او الاختلافات)يتضمن , ايضا , كل التباينات من جميع الانواع و فى جميع المصادر (يقصد مصادر  العهد الجديد     ) , حتى تلك (التباينات) الوحيدة فى وثيقة واحدة التى تُمثل وزناً ضئيلا (اى مخطوطة ليست ذات اهمية كبيرة) كشاهد (شاهد للنص محل التباين) , بل و حتى تلك التى تُؤثر فى اشياء بسيطة جدا مثل استهجاء الكلمة. الدكتور عزرا ابوت اعتاد على ان يقول ان 19/20 منهم (اى من القراءات) لها دعم صغير جدا (اى دعم من المخطوطات التى تضع القراءات) , رغم انهم قراءات متباينة , لا احد يظن انها قراءات مُنافسة (اى القراءات الغير سليمة لا تقدر على منافسة القراءات الصحيحة فى ميزان النقد) , و 19 / 20 من البقية اهميتها صغيرة جدا (اى ليست ذى اهمية بل اخطاء عارضة) , حتى ان الشك بهم او رفضهم لا يُمكن إدراكه فى المقاطع التى يقعون بها (اى ان الشك او رفض القراءة لا فى هذه الكمية الضئيلة من القراءات لا يُؤثر مُطلقاً على سياق المقاطع الموجود بها هذه القراءات).

طريقة دكتور هورت فى التحديد (تحديد رقم المجموع لخلاف واحد فى عدة مخطوطات) هى كلمة واحدة فى كل ثمانية قراءات موجودة مُدعمة بدليل كافى يدعونا للتوقف و النظر إليه , فى هذا عن كلمة واحدة فى ستون (شاهد) بها قراءات مُتباينة , فقرارنا يكون لطيف و صعب , و لكن الكثير من هذه القراءات تفاهة و التى عن كلمة واحدة فى كل الف (ألف شاهد مخطوطى) اعتماداً على تباين واقعى كمثل هذا دليل , ذلك بجهد الناقد فى التقرير بين القراءات.

الكتلة الأعظم من  العهد الجديد     , فى كلمات اخرى , انتقل لنا بلا قراءات , و حتى فى الشكل الأكثر تغيرا (للعهد الجديد) و الذى لم يظهر للوجود ابداً (اى ان  العهد الجديد     لم يطرأ عليه اى تغير) , لنقول ما قاله ريتشارد بينتلى :


** "النص الحقيقى للكُتّاب المقدسين هو بالكامل موجود .... ليس مقالا واحدا للإيمان ولا قاعدة أخلاقية فاسدة او ضاعت , اختر كما تفعل بخطورة , اختر الأسوأ فى التنظيم , خارج الأغلبية من القراءات (اى ان اى قراءة خطيرة او سيئة هى ليس لها وجود فى قراءات  العهد الجديد  *
​ 
*
وهذا مااكده ايضا العالم مارفن فنسنت فى كتابه*


*A History of the textual criticism of New Testament (p.7)*




​
*

معظم هذه التباينات لا يسبب اى قلق للقارىء المؤمن ب العهد الجديد  
انها النتيجه الطبيعيه للعد الكبير من المصادر الوثائقيه

فنسبه ضئيله جدا من التباينات قد تؤثر على المعنى ونسبه اقل بكثير ذات اهميه 
ولا يوجد اى تباين يؤثر على الايمان او اى مبادىء اخلاقيه*


*والاغرب من هذا ان بارت ايرمان يذكر نفس الكلام 

* 
*http://rosetta.reltech.org/TC/vol05/Ehrman2000a.html*​
* As one might expect, however, these raw numbers are somewhat deceptive. *

* For the vast majority of these textual differences are easily recognized as simple ***ibal mistakes, errors caused by carelessness, ineptitude, or fatigue. The single largest category of mistake is orthographic; *

* an examination of almost any of our oldest Greek manu******s will show that ***ibes in antiquity could spell no better than most people can today. ***ibes can at least be excused on this score: they lived, after all, in a world that was for the most part without dictionaries, let alone spell check*​
*الغالبيه العظمى من الختلافات النصيه يسهل التعرف عليها كاخطاء نسخ بسيطه . الفئه الاكبر من الاخطاء هى املائيه  *

*ارايتم ؟ هذه الاختلافات الناتجه عن النسخ تُحصى نظريا كاختلافات ولكن عمليا لا اهميه لها على الاطلاق


 فى النهايه

لا ادرى اذا كان الاخوه المسلمون يقراون مثل هه الاقوال ام ينتقون الكلام حسب رغباتهم ؟؟
 * *
تحياتى

 *
*+*

​


----------



## Fadie (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*



> *لكم هو رائع تثبيت الموضوع فعلاً عزيزي فادي ^_^*


 
*^_^*​


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

فاصل اعلاني لمدة اسبوعين اخرين, ليرجع الاخ المسلم بعدها و يعلق على ما ذكرته انا فقط من معرفتنا لأخطاء المخطوطات مع تكرار نصف السطر المشهور..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*عندي سؤال للاستاذ فادي *

*انا بلاحظ من الاخوة المسلمين بالبالتوك او المنتديات الاسلامية يعرضون الترجمات المختلفة الانجليزي والعربي لمحاولة اثبات التحريف على الكتاب المقدس -- سؤال هل الترجمات يؤخذ بها لتاصيل النصوص ام فقط ثلاث شواهد , المخطوطات اليونانية و الترجمات القديمة واقتباسات الاباء ارجو الافادة*


----------



## Fadie (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

لازم نفرق بين رعاع البالتوك و المنتديات و بين النقد العلمى الغربى , النقد النصى لا يعرف شىء اسمه ترجمات ببساطة لأنه مرحلة تسبق مرحلة الترجمة. النقد النصى يهدف الى تكوين النص اليونانى الأصلى ولا علاقه له بترجمات , و بعد عملية النقد تأتى عملية وضع النُسخة اليونانية و من ثم تتم الترجمة عنها.

اما رعاع البالتوك و المنتديات الذين يحتجون بالتراجم فهم أجهل من حمار يحمل اسفاره!!!


----------



## متبع المرسلين (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*#############*

*حُرر للخروج عن قوانين الموضوع:-*

*يُمنع تدخل اى عضو فى هذا الحوار سوى من تقرره الإدارة و تراسله بذلك*

*Fadie*


----------



## أنا مسلم (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي الرسل أجمعين​
المعذرة علي التأخير ولكنها ظروف العمل خصوصاً في ذلك الوقت من العام .. عموماً 

الزميل ana 100 100
لا تنسي عزيزي الفرق بين الدليل المبني علي إعتقاد وبين الإعتقاد المبني علي دليل
وبخصوص الترجمات فالترجمة في حد ذاتها لا تساوي شئ وإنما قصد المحاور من الإستدلال بالإختلافات بينها يرجع إلي الترجمات من المفترض انها – واجهه – المخطوطات بلغه التدوين الأصلي
فالإختلاف بين الترجمات في الواجهه يعني بالضرورة الإختلاف الداخلي بين المخطوطات

الزميل kimo14th
لحد ما أتفق معك ولحد ما اختلف معك 
فما أتفق فيه ان الكثير والكثير من الأخطاء هي اخطاء عاديه تحدث عند نسخ اي عمل
واما اختلف فيه هو ان عدم حصر الأخطاء يقلل من الجزم بعدم قيمة الرقم فضلاً عن الأخطاء يندرج قسم منها إلي الأخطاء المتعمده 

وبخصوص شهادة متزجر فما اراها إلا شهادة حالمة طبيعيه من رجل مسيحي حول كمية الإقتباسات وليس قيمتها لأن العوائق التي يتعلل بها العلماء لعدم قبول إقباسات الاباء كدليل مباشر هي ذاتها التي تنقد هذا الكلام
وبإختصار لكي يكون هذا الكلام مقبولاً فإننا يجب ان نتسلح بالإجابه علي تلك الأسئلة:
1- إقتباسات الاباء هل ستعود بالكتاب إلي النص السكندري ام الغربي ام البيزانطي ام القيصري
2- كيف سيتم البت في القراءات المختلفه في إقتباسات الاباء أنفسهم 
3- كيف ستحدد شكل الكتاب اصلا إذا كانت معظم كتابات الأباء تأخذ الشكل الحر والشكل الدمجي

الزميل end
حتي تلك اللحظة لم اقرا مداخله لك بشكل كامل ولا أظنني سافعل لاني بكل بساطه لا أواجه مشكله فيما تطرحه فعلي من يواجه مشكله فيما يطرحه ان ياخذه إلي اهله تماما مثلماً أفعل طرح موضوع التحريف في قلب المنتديات المسيحيه
فهل تستطيع فعل ذلك ؟؟!! 
وبخصوص اعصابي فلا تقلق فأنا اسيطر علي الوضع تماماً ^_^

الزميل Fadie
للمرة الثانية اصرح بان تثبيت الموضوع كان عملاً رائعاً حقاً
مقدمة عامة:
حكمة بسيطة تعلمتها عندما كنت احثوا حطواتي الأولي نحو عالم الحوار في المنتديات الا وهي:
(( أعطي محاورك بعض مايريد يعطيك هو كل ماتريد  ))

فلا يسعني سوي شكر الزميل علي رحابه صدره واذكره اني حريص كل الحرص علي بقاء الموضوع

جاري وضع الرد علي مداخلات
*


----------



## أنا مسلم (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*المداخله الأولي​



1- آتنى بمئة خلاف جوهرى بين مخطوطات النص البيزنطى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

سؤال كرره الزميل ثلاثه مرات فإن دل ذلك التكرار انما يدل علي فشل عام في ميكانيكية الحوار لدي الزميل

لأنه سؤالاً لاقيمة له في علم النقد اصلاً ولا أعرف ماالفائده منه
هل الزميل يعتبر ان عدم وجود أخطاء جوهريه بين النص البيزانطي يثبت عصمته ويقدمه علي باقي النصوص مثلاً !!
ياله من تفكير ساذج لأننا اصلا لم نتوحد بعد علي أصوليه ذلك النوع من النصوص حتي نعتبر التطاحن بين نصوصه الداخليه دليل تحريف !!

بل الحقيقة ان النص البيزانطي هو نص مثل النص السكندري والغربي والقيصري 
والمشكله عند علماء النقد أصلاً تحديد أصوليه أي نوع منهم
ولان علماء النقد لم يقرروا اصلاً أصوليه النص البيزانطي المطلقه حتي يكون التطاحن الداخلي في ذاته هو مقياس التحريف عندهم من عدمه !!

وليعود السؤال علي الزميل:
آتنى بمئة خلاف جوهرى بين مخطوطات النص الغربي
آتنى بمئة خلاف جوهرى بين مخطوطات النص السكندري

أتحداك و اتحدى كل مسيحي الأرض قاطبة ان تأتونى بمئة واحدة من المئات السابقة!!!

هل يجرؤ رجل فيكم ان يقبل هذا التحدى و ياتينى رجلاً يقول لى ها أتيت لك بمئة من المئات التى طلبتها؟؟؟؟

ركز عزيزي القارئ وشاهد رد الزميل فادي ؟




			انها بالفعل الإزدواجية الإسلامية الدنيئة فى التعامل مع المُعطيات!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سب الزميل له مدلول معروف ولا مشكل عندي فليس من طبعي التطبع ولايهمني كلامه بقدر مايهمني كشف الحقيقة امام القارئ

تلك الفقره من مداخله الزميل هي من أكثر الفقرات التي أثارت دهشتي ولا أخفي أيضاً ضحكي 
فالزميل يحاول ويحاول الدفاع المستميت عن أمر واضح للأطفال إلا انه يجادل لمجرد الجدال العقيم

إيهرمان لم يقل عن نفسه انه هو أحصي تلك الأخطاء او حتي عمد إلي إحصاءها الرجل قال صراحه :
((  simply because no one has yet been able to count them all ))

ببساطه شديده جداً لم يحصها أحد وهذا هو مربط الفرس والرد القاطع علي قول الزميل روك : 
 (( و معرفتنا التامة لكل اختلاف في المخطوطات ))

ولهذا كان سؤالي للزميل روك وفادي 
إذكر إسم عالم واحد أحصي الإختلافات بين المخطوطات
طبعا ليس هناك إجابه لذا لا غرابه ان نفاجئ بالزميل فاي يتحفنا برد أشبه بالإستخفاف عنه إلي رد فيقول:



			(( انا اتحداك انت و مسلمى الارض قاطبة ان كان ايرمان هذا حقق مخطوطة واحدة فى حياته و نشرها!!!! ))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رائع جميل لكن (( كالعاده )) مادخل هذا بالموضوع اصلا
تماما كما تعودنا من الزميل نتحدث في أمر ونراه يتحدانا (( لا أعرف مشكلته مع التحديات )) في موضوع أخر 
نتحدث عن الآريوسيين فنفاجئ به يتحدث عن ماركيون والأبونيين ويتحداني (( برضه )) إذا كان ماركيون يؤمن بلاهوت المسيح ... !!!
نتحدث عن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس ونفاجئ به يتحدث عن البخاري والشيخ الألباني رحمه الله !!!

خلاصه السؤال للزميل فادي وروك بدلاً من الهروب :
1- اذكر إسم عالم واحد حصر الإختلافات بين المخطوطات
واذا لم يكن هناك عالم واحد احصي المخطوطات فهذا معناه ان مساله حصر الإختلافات هي مساله شكليه بحته 

ولندع القارئ مع قول الزميل الماتع:
(( غير ان جميع العلماء اليوم يضعون اخطاء جميع مخطوطات <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> شاملة فى رقم تقريبى بين الـ 250 الف و 300 ألف )) 

فادي :  تقريبي  .....
روك :   معرفتنا التامة ...

عزيزي القارئ لا تستغرب إذا قلت ان المسيحيه لا تحترم العقل والدليل علي ذلك محاوله مشرفنا العزيز سلبنا عقلنا ( حفظه الله لنا ) من خلال إيفاهمنا بالعافيه ان لفظ (( تقريبي هو ذاته المعني بالقول - معرفتنا التامة - ))




			و اقول لك , انك لو كنت تعلم حرفاً فى البحث الأكاديمى و المنهج العلمى لما نطقت حرفاً فى إصدار الحكم علىّ و على شخصى بل لكنت أمسكت بكل جملة خرجت من فمى و قمت بالرد عليها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الطريف ان هذا هو ماأفعله فعلاً ولايهمني شخصك في شئ والدليل مداخلتي السابقة التي رتبت فيها كلامك وقمت بالرد عليه نقطه نقطة وماابيت حضرتك إلا الرجوع إلي العشوائية مرة أخري 
ولكن لا تخف فانا لا أتعب وسأرتب مداخلتك ثانيه ليتكشف للقارئ الفرق بين الكلام الكثير الكثير وبين المثل القائل :
(( خير الكلام ما قل ودل )) ونركز علي (( دل ))




			و اكرر نفس السؤال الذى تعمد الزميل ألا يجيب عليه سابقا , سل ويستكوت و هورت و خلفاؤهم , على اى اساس فصلتم فى ثلاث آلاف خلاف بين السينائية و الفاتيكانية فى الأربع اناجيل فقط!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بل ببساطه شديده هو نفسه الأساس الذى عليه تم الإعتماد علي المخطوطات البيزانطية عندك والأخطاء التي بينها تفضلت مشكوراً بالقول:
(( جميع العلماء اليوم يضعون اخطاء جميع مخطوطات <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> شاملة فى رقم تقريبى بين الـ 250 الف و 300 ألف  ))

والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه هل الإختلافات التي يصدع أذهاننا بها أنصار النص البيزانطي بين الفاتيكانية والسينائية هي إختلافات جوهرية ام هي مجرد إختلافات عاديه مثلها مثل الــ 250 الف إختلاف في المخطوطات الأخري

ركز عزيزي القارئ اني أتحدث عن السينائية والفاتيكانية فقط لأن الزميل سيحاول الهروب بجر ذلك الإختلاف إلي إختلافاتها مع النص البيزانطي نفسه !!




			الخلافات الجوهرية بين مخطوطات <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> الجوهرية فى كافة المخطوطات بكافة انواعها هو 250 نص لا اكثر!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قمه الروعه وهذا هو المقصد لأن العصمه الحرفيه قد نفض العلماء أيديهم منها 
وبقت العصمه العقيديه وفي ذلك يقول الزميل :
( و من قال اصلا ان القائلين بالعصمة الموضوعية للكتاب يستقون عقيدتهم من الكتاب المقدس )
هلا بعض التوضيح لأني لا أفهم إلا ان عقيده العصمه عقيده إيمانيه بحته وليس عقيده تأصيليه 




			أريد ان اعرف من الذى قال ان العصمة "تقتضى" ان تكون حرفية؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل معني ذلك ان نص الرساله قد يكون محرفاً لكن مضمونها معصوم .. كيف !!

لعل القارئ اللبيب قد تنبه ببساطه شديده إلي حيله الزميل المرحه في عدم الرد علي سؤالي البسيط:
كيف يمكننا الوصول إلي النص المقدس ومضمونه من خلال نص غير معصوم ؟

متعللا بقول ساذج جداً :
(( يعنى الغير مؤمن العصمة الحرفية اصبح عنده نص مقدس؟ بل و ايضا يريد الوصول له؟؟؟؟؟ ))

وكأن غير المؤمن بالعصمه الحرفيه ليس عنده نص مقدس .. امال عنده إيه ؟؟
الأمر صعب بالتأكيد علي الزميل




			و لكنى اقول لك , اننى اتحداك ان تخرج لى بنص واحد من المؤمنين بالعصمة الموضوعية انهم ياتون بعقائدهم من نص الكتاب المقدس!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلاكيت للمره المليون .. نتحدث عن مفهوم العصمه في النص المقدس مابين عصمه حرفيه وعصمه عقيدية
والزميل يتحدي(( نسيت رقم ذلك التحدي )) ان أخرج له نص أثبت فيه ان مؤمني العصمه الموضوعيه يتبعون عقيدتهم من الكتاب المقدس !!!

شكراً الامر واضح ... نص الكتاب المقدس لا قيمه له في عقيده المسيحي 
لأن المسيحي يستقي عقيدته من مصادر أخري !!!*


----------



## أنا مسلم (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*المداخله الثانية يوحنا 13:3​
للقارئ ما لون بالأحمر :
3: 13 و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء
يوجد له صيغ مختلفه في المخطوطات :
أ‌- الذي هو السماء ( الغالبيه الساحقه من المخطوطات )
ب‌- الذى كان في السماء ( سريانية كورتون واللاتينيه e )
ت‌- الذى هو من السماء ( السريانية السينائية والمخطوطات 0141 و80 و88 والقليل غيرها )
ث‌- حذف الفقره ........ ( بردية 66 و75 والسينائية والفاتيكانية والواشنطية وL و T والقليل غيرها )




			و إلا فلنسأل الزميل , من هو مُعلم أريوس و الذى أطلق عليه علماء التاريخ الكنسى "ابو الأريوسية" و "أريوسى قبل ان يُولد أريوس"؟؟؟؟؟إلخ إلخ ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اتقصد لوسيان او لوكيان ... هل تتهم لوسيان بأنه من حرف يوحنا 3:13 ؟؟
هل هناك أحد من الأباء من إتهم لوسيان او غيره بتحريف تلك الفقره ؟
هل تذكر ذلك الموضوع ام لا:
http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/archive/index.php?t-31.html




			هل توصلت الى ان امبروسيوس لم باعمال الاريوسيين من مشارق الارض لمغاربها لكى تكون هذه حجتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل هذا هو دليلك يا رجل؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا أعرف دخل مسأله إلمام امبروز بالآريوسيه 
بل الأهم كيف برجل يغفل عن ذلك التحريف الهام جداً بزعم فادي ولايشنع عليهم إستغلالهم للنصوص المقدسه المحرفه لتأصيل عقيدتهم ؟!
رغم انه قبلها بأعداد قليله جداً إتهم القديس أمبروز الآريوسيه بتحريف نص يوحنا 6:3 
والنص الذي إتهم فيه امبروز الآريوسيه ليس موجوداً في الكتاب المقدس أصلاً




			هل هذه الغالبية سكندرية ام بيزنطية يا سيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أعرف وكأني أخاف من الزميل مثلاً !!
نص الأغلبيه هو النص البيزانطي وهذا لاخلاف فيه أصلاً
وإنما الخلاف يتمثل في التأريخ والطبيعه النص
وفي تلك النقطة النص البيزانطي ساقط بنسبه 100%




			اما تباين القراءات فله الكثير و الكثير من التفسيرات و التعليلات , و يكفينا اخطاء النساخة التى هى كفيلة بتبرير القراءات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قلت أخطاء النساخ ليست كافيه لتبرير القراءات المختلفه
لأن الأمر قد يعود بالأصل إلي تعمد الناسخ التعديل والدليل علي ذلك وجود قراءات متعدد للنص مثل:
( كان في السماء أو في السماء أو هو من السماء )
فهل النساخ كانوا من الجهل بحيث لا يعرفوا نصاًَ من أهم النصوص !!

بل والأدهي نحن لا نتحدث عن خطا فقط ولكن نتحدث أيضاً عن تحريف متعمد يزعم فادي انه من فعل الهراطقه
وكأن النص يضم خطأ عابر وخطأ متعمد مره واحده !! سبحان الله

سنعود إلي منهجيه الأغلبيه الساحقه عند حديثي عن 1 يوحنا 2:23




			و كم احب هذه العادة لدى بنى الجزيرة العربية حينما يحولون "لم يقتبس النص" الى "لا يعرف النص"!!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أعرف أين قلت ( لا يعرف النص ) انا قلت (  لم يقتبسوا تلك الفقره ) 
دعونا إذاً نتساءل وماهو الدليل اصلا علي معرفتهم إياها ؟؟
هل يوسابيوس إقتبس تلك الفقره في أي موضع أخر ؟
ام ان الزميل يعتبر ان صمت الآباء شهاده للنص حتي وان لم يستشهدوا به مره واحده .. عجبي !!
دعونا نقدم مثال علي تلك المنهجية العشوائية في القبول والرفض عند الزميل:

أعمال 16:7

وفقا للنص السكندري والنص الغربي تكون خاتمه النص هكذا
7.....فما سمَحَ لهُم رُوحُ يَسوعَ – المشتركة -

في حين هو وفقا للنص البيزانطي 
7......فَلَمْ يَدَعْهُمُ الرُّوحُ. – الفاندايك -

مايهمنا هنا هو شهادة الآباء فالشهود للنص السكندري ( إضافة يسوع ) وهم :
اللاتينية لإوريجانوس وديديموس الضرير وكيرلس السكندري وجيروم وغيرهم

في حين صمت الآباء الداعم للنص البيزانطي ( بحذف يسوع ) هم:
يوحنا ذهبي الفم وإبيفانيوس وغيرهم

فهل شهادة الصمت لا تعني بالضرورة هنا الشهادة للنص البيزانطي كما يحاول ان يتحفنا الزميل ؟
والسؤال الذى يجب علي الزميل إذا إجابته ماهي القواعد التي تتبع لتحديد شهادة ذلك الصمت من الآباء  مابين شهادة قبول او شهادة رفض ؟


إذا لنرتب تلك النقطة:
1- الزميل لم يقدم أي دليل علي ان الآريوسيين هم من حرفوا تلك الفقره وإنما إكتفي بمناشده عاطفيه من نوعيه :
( انا اسأل كل ذى عقل مُنفتح , من له مصلحة فى حذف هذا النص الذى يشهد للاهوت المسيح )
بل هو سؤال ضعيف لأنه مردود لإحتمال الإنعكاس فيكون:
( انا اسأل كل ذى عقل مُنفتح , من له مصلحة فى إضافة هذا النص الذى يشهد للاهوت المسيح )
طبعا الإجابه واضحه ..!

2- الزميل لم يقدم شهادة واحده من الآباء علي ان الآريوسيين حذفوا تلك الفقره رغم ان بعضهم كانت له كتابات دفاعيه ضدهم بل وشنع عليهم تحريفهم ليوحنا (6:3) مثل القديس امبروز

3- إختلافات القراءات يدل علي ان الفقره كانت مضطربه حتي القرن الثاني والثالث والرابع حتي اول شاهد يوناني لها وهو المخطوط السكندري في القرن الخامس!!*


----------



## أنا مسلم (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*المداخله الثالثه 1يوحنا 23:2​
للقارئ تذكير بأن الفقره ذات اللون الاحمر :
1 يوحنا 23:2 (. 23كُلُّ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الابْنَ لَيْسَ لَهُ الآبُ أَيْضًا، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِالابْنِ فَلَهُ الآبُ أَيْضًا. )
غير موجوده فيما يسميه الزميل بالسواء الأعظم من المخطوطات
وفي تعليل ذلك يقول الزميل :



			فظن الناسخ انه نسخ العبارة , لأنه نسخ الاولى , و مُصادفة كما يقول بروس ميتزجر حذف العبارة الثانية!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ليعلم القارئ اني تعمدت عدم ذكر متزجر لأني أريد ان يقوم بذلك فادي نفسه لأدينه من لسانه
بل ودعني عزيزي القارئ اذكرك بنعت الزميل فادي لمتزجر بانه عمود النص السكندري 
فهل قول متزجر ككاتب مدافع عن النص السكندري هو شهادة دفاع عن البيزانطي في الوقت ذاته !!

1- حذف النص البيزانطي لذلك النص يثبت بشكل قاطع ان ذلك النوع إنتشار الخطأ فيه سهل جداً
فبين كل تلك المئات من المخطوطات لم يدرك ناسخ واحد ذلك الخطأ !!
وهذا يثبت الفشل الذريع لمبدأ :
الغالبة الساحقة من المخطوطات

لأن تلك الأغلبيه ببساطه شديده يمكن ان تنتقل فيها الأخطاء بسهوله تثير الإستغراب بل ان الناسخ في ذلك النوع لا يعرف شيئاً عما ينسخه سواء اكان صحيحاً ام فاسداً

بل ماأغرب قول الزميل فادي ( المدافع عن النص البيزانطي ):



			المخطوطة K و المخطوطة L و معظم مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة , التى أتبعها النص المُستلم , حذفت مُصادفة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل تتخيل معي عزيزي القارئ مدي استخفاف فادي بنا حيث يريد ان يقنعنا بان مايزيد عن 100 ناسخ مثلاً كلهم لنفس النوع من النص ( البيزانطي ) وكلهم اخطاوا  في نفس الموقف بالمصادفه !!
ربما كان الامر صعبا علي الزميل لكن الزميل وضع ( معظم المخطوطات ) في موقف محرج يتمثل في:
1-  احاديه المصدر 
2- غياب منهجيه التحقيق بل والفشل الذريع في تقديم النص الأصلي
3- سقوط نظريه التوزيع الجغرافي للنص البيزانطي بإثبات أحاديه المصدر

2- سهوله الحذف بدعوي السهو تفتح الباب تلقائيا لسهوله الحذف وحتي الإضافة بالعمد
فالتنقيح معدوم تماماً ومن يحرف او يعدل في حرف واحد سواء عمداً او سهواً فيجب ان نتوقع ان ذلك الحرف قد إنتقل إلي باقي المخطوطات بسهوله منقطعه النظير!!! 





P4 A history of the textual criticism of the New Testament 





			1- ان النص موجود فى جميع ترجمات الكتاب المقدس , الفلجات , القبطية الصعيدية و القبطية البحيرية , فى السيريانية البشيتا و الهيراقلية , فى الارامية , فى السلافية , فى الاثيوبية!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طريف هو امر الزميل فالفولجاتا غربيه وليست بيزانطية
والقبطية سكندريه !!!
فلماذا إذا إحتاج الزميل إلي النص السكندري إستشهد به وإذا لم يحتاج إليه نكره ... 
ويتحدث عن الإزواجيه ... غريب أمرك عزيزي




			3- ان النص موجود فى عدد من مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة (مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة 90 % منها بيزنطى) , هذا العدد لقبه ميتزجر بـ "الكثير" many فى نفس تعليقه على هذا النص!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وقد تعني أيضاً " العديد " وليس بالضرورة الكثير
خصوصاً وان سكريفنر نفسه قد أشار إلي ان عددها 34 مخطوط فقط
فهل يافادي كلهم بيزانطيين .. أنتظر ردك ؟




			4- سكريفنر و هو يُعتبر ثانى اهم مُدافع عن النص البيزنطى وضع النص كاملاً فى نُسخته!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تذكر عزيزي القارئ هذا القول لأن الزميل سيرمي كلام سكريفنر بل وحتي برجون بعد قليل
وماذا إذاً عن ستيفانو الذي حذفها من نسخته هل نرمي كلامه الأن بعد ان تحدثت عنه في معرض ردك علي الدكتور شريف حمدي !! 




			حتى ان بروس تيرى لم يُعلق على النص تماما!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وما المشكلة .. أين تعليقه علي متي 29:18!!
وهل بروس تيري اصلا من المدافعين عن النص البيزانطي يافادي !!
وكأننا نحس ان الزميل لا يجد مايحشي به رده فيخترع كلام ليرد به

خلاصه النقطه:
 الزميل قدم لنا بنفسه الدليل علي أسباب فشل النص البيزانطي في تقديم الصورة الحقيقيه للنص المقدس
وذلك لان خطأ بسيط – بإعتباره خطا فعلا - كهذا إنتقل بصورة مدهشه بين كل تلك المخطوطات
بل واثبت بما لايدع مجالاً للشك ان قول الزميل:
فى الغالبة الساحقة من المخطوطات
هو منهج تحت الطلب فإذا اقتضت الشهادة التطرق لعدد المخطوطات فالتكرار والتهليل لها لكن إذا كانت الغلبه في الطرف المخالف فالامر بسيط للغايه خطا بسيط !!
الحقيقة كلام أكاديمي ومدلولات منهجية رائعه عزيزي فادي !!!

لا اعرف واقع صورة الترجمة الاولي 1611 للملك جيمس علي القارئ او حتي الزميل وهو يري المترجمين أنفسهم متشككين في اصوليه النص حتي انهم كتبوه في صورة تختلف عن الصورة العاديه للكتابه



*


----------



## أنا مسلم (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*المداخله الرابعه لوقا 22:2​للقارئ تذكير بأن الكلمة ذات اللون الاحمر :
((22وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى، صَعِدُوا بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ لِيُقَدِّمُوهُ لِلرَّبِّ، ))
لا يوجد لها أصل في اي مخطوط يوناني !!!
وإنما هي – طُهورِهما – وفقا للترجمات المشتركة والكاثوليكية واليسوعيه والأخبار الطيبه 
او لنقل – لِتَطْهيرِهم – وفقا للترجمة البوليسيه

في إشارة واضحه إلي شمول شخصيات أخري غير العذراء في عمليه الطهاره سواء يسوع او يوسف او حتي غيرهم




			ما هو إلا تدليس فتدليس , و نتحدى أن ياتينا بأى من علماء <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> و الى اى من وافق على قراءة 
αὐτὸν قال بأن المسيح هو المقصود مع العذراء مريم!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تفسير متي هنري :
(( Many copies, and authentic ones, read auton for autes, the days of their purification, the purification both of the mother and of the child, for so it was intended to be by the law; and our Lord Jesus, though he had no impurity to be cleansed from, yet submitted to it, as he did to circumcision, because he was made sin for us; and that, as by the circumcision of Christ we might be circumcised, in the virtue of our union and communion with him, with a spiritual circumcision made without hands (Col. ii. 11), so in the purification of Christ we might be spiritually purified from the filthiness and corruption which we brought into the world with us. Now, according to the law, ))
ولاعبره لنظرته علي انه تطهير رمزي فكل الكتاب رمز كالعاده !!

وفي تفسيره يقول ألفريد بولمير ص 63 يقول:
(( the jewish law ( lex. xii) did not include the child in the purification this fact and the feeling that least of all could jesus need purifying produced the corrupt reading qutus followed in AV ))

ومشكله دكتور وايت مع نص ستيفانو وإيرازموس معروفه لكل دارس

ولكن لندع كل هؤلاء جانبا ونستمع إلي كلام من يسمي بالعلامة إوريجانوس في تعليقاته علي لوقا – العظه 14 - الذى اقر في بساطه ان يسوع دخل في لفظ التطهير لأنه كان فقط ملوثاً ببعض الأنجاس مستدلاً في ذلك علي نص ايوب 14-5:4 وان هناك فرق – في نظره – بين لفظي  – Sin – وبين – Stain -  
وكان محور تعليقه يتمثل في الرد علي سؤال:
(( Was he unclean, or polluted with some stain ?  ))

وهذا اقرار من رجل من اشهر رجال الكنيسه في ان يسوع إحتاج إلي عمليه تطهير هذا التطهير تم وفقاً لتصريح لوقا:
((حسب شريعة موسى )) 




			و قبل ان نُوضح اسباب الخلاف دعونى مرة أخرى انقل لكم تعليق بروس ميتزجر و هو يُؤيد قراءة النص البيزنطى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا أعرف هل الزميل يسخر ام يستهزئ بالقارئ ام يستخف به بتلقينه معلومات مضلله
لن أقول تدليس ولكن ساقول منهج عادي ومعروف ولنترك الحكم للقارئ :
تابعوا معي كيف دلس الزميل وحرف كلام متزجر علي هواه 





فوفقا لكلام متزجر فهو يتحدث في بداية التعليق علي قراءة المثني ( αυτων ) لكن الزميل حرفها وحور في كلامه ليخرج لنا قائلاً بدون ادني حياء  :





فجعل الكلام علي قراءة المذكر (αὐτὸν ) وليس ذلك فقط فمتزجر يتحدث عن ان قراءة المثني هي افضل القراءات المثبته إلي حد كبير لكن الزميل حورها لتكون مقتضبة في كلمتين ( القراءة الاحسن ) !!وذلك للإيهام اصلا بان هناك اصلا مفاضلة بين القراءات وان لكل منها شهوده ومخطوطاته

وليس هذا بالامر الاول الذى يفعله الزميل فقد سبق له هذا الفعل في بحثه في تسبيحه متي 6:13 وقصه المراة الزانية
ولا يقتصر الامر علي التحوير فقط بل وحتي ايهام القارئ بكلام غير مذكور اصلا
فالزميل يقول حرفاً :





وهو القول الذى يضاف إلي قائمة التدليسات السابقه فالنص البيزانطي أصلا يقراها αὐτῶν وليس Αὐτῆς
وأيضاً التعليق مرمز بالعلامة ( C ) والتي تعني ببساطة عدم قدره المعلق علي تحديد القراءة الاصلح
والتي يمكن ان نسميها باللغه العامية – الفشل بشكل كامل في تحديد القراءة الصحيحه من القراءة الفاسده –
فالمُعلق لا يشهد للنص البيزانطي لأن قراءة المؤنث غير مدعومة اصلا من قبل المخطوطات فهل النص البيزانطي يدعم تلك الايام من ترجمة الملك جيمس والقراءات الشخصيه ؟؟



وللتلخيص الشديد امام القارئ جدول يوضح الإختلاف في قراءات لوقا 2:22 وشهود كل قراءة :
1- Αὐτῆς المؤنث           -   بدون اي مخطوطه
2- αὐτοῦ  المذكر            -   المخطوطات اللاتينية
3- αὐτῶν  اكثر من واحد       -   كل المخطوطات اليونانية

فسبحان الله رغم كل هذا لم ينفك الزميل علي إتهامي انا بالتدليس فكم صدق القائل : إذا لم تستحي فإفعل ماشئت

والأطرف ان نص اللجنه الإصدار الثالث هو:
22 Καὶ ὅτε ἐπλήσθησαν αἱ ἡμέραι τοῦ καθαρισμοῦ αὐτῶν κατὰ τὸν νόμον Μωϋσέως, ἀνήγαγον αὐτὸν εἰς Ἱεροσόλυμα παραστῆσαι τῷ κυρίῳ

وطبعاً هي الأصعب لأن تشريع العهد القديم يشير فقط إلي طهاره الزوجه وليس الزوج
لذا فلا علاقة ليوسف بالأمر لا من قريب او من بعيد
بل اصلا ماحاجه يوسف إلي التطهير 
وهذا معناه أن أقرب معني بالنص هو مريم وابنها يسوع
او ان الأمر برمته أصلا يعود إلي خطأ لوقا من الأصل

وفادي أخطأ إذ يقول ان αὐτὸν هي المثني وهذا خطأ وتدليس شديد من الزميل فقراءة αὐτὸν للمذكر وليس للمثني 
وإنما قراءة αυτων هي قراءة المثني – أكثر من واحد -
وهي القراءة التي يدعمها من المخطوطات:
א A B K L W X Δ Θ Ξ Π Ψ 053 f1 f13 28 33 565 700 892 1009 1010 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1241 1242 1253 1344 1365 1546 1646 2148 2174c Biz itq sirp sirh sirpal copsa copbo(mss) got arm  

  دعونا ننتقل لقول الزميل المثير :



			إذن خلصنا الى ان القراءة الاولى المثنى تستحيل فعليا و عقليا و منطقيا , القراءة الثالثة ايضا تستحيل عقليا و منطقيا و فعليا!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دعونا نسجل تلك القاعده الهامة في قواعد النقد الا وهي :
 نقد النصوص وفقا للعقل والمنطق والفعل !!
وهي من إختراع الزميل فادي ومايعرفها احد من العلماء لا من قبله ولا من بعده
بل وفقا لقوانين النقد الصحيحه فقراءة المثتني هي القراءة الاصلب والتي لا يتوقع ان يقوم الناسخ بها 
في حين قراءة المؤنث هي القراءة الأسهل في نظر الناسخ ولهذا قال متزجر عنها:
((   is a late correction made by a punctilious ***ibe ))
تصحيح متأخر من ناسخ شكلي !!
لعل القارئ اللبيب لاحظ كيف ان فادي أسقط كلمة – متأخر – لأنها تكشف فعله حيث ان قراءة – αυτων – مدعومة من كل المخطوطات الاقدم كالسينائية والفاتيكانية والسكندرية والواشنطية وغيرها !!! –  فكيف تكون متأخره !!–

بقى امامنا القراءة الأخيرة التى اعتمدتها كينج جيمس و هى المُفرد المُؤنث
بعيداً عن تدليس الزميل في إيهامه للقارئ بأن قراءة ( αὐτὸν ) هي للمثني وليس للمذكر  
فلمن يفهم فهذا القول معناه بكل بساطه ان كل المخطوطات اليونانية للعهد الجديد أخطأت ولم يكن هناك ناسخ واحد يجيد اليونانية ليعرف القراءة الشكليه 
ثم هدي الله مترجمي الملك جيمس ليصحح ماسقط فيه ناسخوا الألاف من المخطوطات !!!
دعونا نذكر بان الزميل  صاحب المنهجية العشوائية يقول بالنص الواحد:
((النقد النصى لا يعرف شىء اسمه ترجمات ببساطة لأنه مرحلة تسبق مرحلة الترجمة. النقد النصى يهدف الى تكوين النص اليونانى الأصلى ولا علاقه له بترجمات , و بعد عملية النقد تأتى عملية وضع النُسخة اليونانية و من ثم تتم الترجمة عنها. ))
ولكن عند الحاجه فالترجمة هي من صارت – تعتمد – القراءة الاصح من القراءة غير الصحيحه

جميل ان نخرج  من ذلك الإعتراف بأن المخطوطات كلها حتي يمكن ان يتسرب إليها الخطأ بسهوله شديده حتي ولو كان ذلك الخطأ :
(( يخالف العقل والمنطق والفعل )) كما يزعم الزميل

ولكن الحقيقة انه لا يخالف العقل ولا المنطق 
فالزميل جعله يخالف العقل لأنه يؤمن بعصمه يسوع
لكن النص يثبت عكس ذلك .. والطبيعي إهمال إيمان الزميل والتمسك بما في الكتاب 
والزميل يتحدث عن المنطق رغم انه يجب ان نضع في إعتبارنا خطأ لوقا نفسه وهذا ينفي صفه الوحي والإلهام من الأصل

والخلاصه ان قراءة المثني مقبوله عقليا ومنطقياً في ضوء النقد المباشر سواء ليسوع او لوقا
اما قراءة المؤنث فهي مجرد محاوله تصحيح للقراءة المثني  

خلاصه النقطة:
1- ترجمة الملك جيمس والفاندايك في بعض الأحيان لا تعتمد علي مخطوطات يونانية في ترجمتها
2- إذا فرضنا صحه كلام الزميل فالمخطوطات اليونانية كلها يمكن ان يتسرب لها الخطأ بسهوله منقطعه النظير وبعد ان قدم لنا الزميل بلسانه علي ان الغاليه الساحقه من المخطوطات يمكن ان تكون خاطئة ومعدومة التنقيح عاد ليأكد بشكل قاطع ان الامر لا ينطبق فقط علي الغالبيه بل بشكل اكبر يسع كل المخطوطات شرقها وغربها 
3- الزميل يخالف كلامه في كل موضع فهو تاره يؤصل قراءة المخطوطات وتاره يرمي بها عرض الحائط ليؤصل الترجمات*


----------



## أنا مسلم (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*المداخله الخامسة أعمال 37:8​
8: 37 فقال فيلبس ان كنت تؤمن من كل قلبك يجوز فاجاب و قال انا اؤمن ان يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله
للقارئ التذكير بان النص محذوف في معظم المخطوطات وهو غائب عن المخطوطات اليونانية حتي القرن السادس  !!!




			لست فى حاجة الى حفظ ماء وجهى , فما هذا عبث الأطفال الذى تقوم به هذا؟؟؟ فشل بنسبة 100 %؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا لك من جهبذ و اول من يكتشف هذا الإكتشاف الرهيب!!!!!!!!!!
و كأن النص البيزنطى مخترعه هو المخطوطة السكندرية!!!!!!!!!!
جاء الى الوجود هكذا فجأة , هبط علينا من السماء عن طريق العم جبريل!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يزال السؤال صريحا والجواب ضائعاً
((أذكر مخطوطة يونانية واحده نصها الأساسي البيزانطية تعود للقرن الثاني او الثالث ))




			نوع النص يتعلق بالمخطوط يا هذا و ليس بالنص محل النقاش!!!!!!!!!
حينما يقول بروس ميتزجر يا هذا Western addition فتعنى ان أقدم شاهد له هو النص الغربى و ليس أنه اضافة غربية يا سيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أعذرني لكني ضعيف في اللغه الإنجليزية وما أفهمه من كلمة ((addition )) انها إضافه ولا أعرف من أين أتيت تلك الجملة الرهيبه حول أقدم شاهد !!

الكلام واضح والزميل لا يعرف شئ في علم النقد
بل أصلا لا يقرأ شئ في علم النقد
ودعونا نعود لسكريفنر ( نعم هو هل تذكره عزيزي القارئ الحامي الثاني عن النص البيزانطي )
رغم إضطرابه في تأصيل النص من عدمه إلا ان هذا لم يمنعه من القول في ختام بحثه حول تلك النقطة:
(( This passage affords us a curious instance of an addition well received in the Western Church from the second century downwards, and afterwards making some way among the later Greeks codices and writers. ))
فهل الزميل يقرا حقاً من يتبني اراءهم ؟




			قال ميتزجر انه موجود فى الكثير من مخطوطات الحروف الصغيرة و التى معظمها ان لم يكن كلها لولا قليل فقط للنص البيزنطى!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نصيحه لا تستشهد بمتزجر لانها ليست في مصلحتك وسبحان الله متزجر بالعافية حجه علينا فمن قال هذا ولماذا تستشهد به اصلا إذا كان عمود النص السكندري اين تعليقات رجال النص البيزانطي

أولا للتكرار كلمة ( many ) ليس المقصود بها هنا الكثير وإنما المقصود بها العديد
لأن صفه الكثير تقتضي مقارنه مع المخطوطات التي تحذفها
والصحيح ان المخطوطات التي تحذف تلك الفقره سواء ذات حروف كبيره او صغيره أكثر بكثير من المخطوطات التي تضيفها ( مع إهمال التعبيرات المختلفه والتصحيحات والهوامش )

ووفقا لإحصاء الاند في ( Text und Textwert )
فإن عدد المخطوطات التي تحذف النص: 417 مخطوط
في حين عدد المخطوطات التي تضيف النص: 64 مخطوط
ليس من بينها أي مخطوط ذات حرف كبير إلا المخطوط E 
من القرن السادس وكل الباقي منها مخطوطات ذات أحرف صغيره تاريخها متأخر 

في حين هو غائب عن اقدم الشهود كالبرديات 45 و74 والسينائية والفاتيكانية والإفرامية والفولجاتا والبشيطا وغيرها




			ليس مخطوطات كما قال الزميل يا اخوة!!!!!!!!
ايرازموس لم يقم بعمل عهده الجديد من ألفى مخطوطة!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أعرف كيف تخيلت اني أتحدث عن الاف المخطوطات عند إيرازموس فانا لم أشر إلي ذلك من قريب او من بعيد 
بل كان جل إستشهادي بكلام إيرازموس لدلاله علي انه السبب في إدخال تلك الفقره للنص المستلم
ولأن الزميل ليس عنده رد فـ ( تلكك ) بحجه واهيه للهروب من الرد علي كلامي




			نعم لا يوجد لانها كانت تُستهلك و تُستنفذ , اما النص السكندرى فلأنه لم يكن يوماً نص الكنيسة و كان نصاً مُهملا فبقيت مخطوطاته لأنه لا أحد استهلكه , و نظرة واحدة على حال اكتشاف السينائية تكفى لفهم هذا , مخطوطة لا أحد من رهبان الدير "اليونان" الذين يتكلمون اليونانية و يتبعون الكنيسة اليونانية حتى يومنا هذا لم يعرفوا عنها شىء و ألقوها فى سلة المُهملات و لم يكونوا يعرفوا حتى انها <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> !!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وكأن باقي المخطوطات وجدت طائرة في الهواء
ويكفي القارئ ماقاله الزميل وماأثبته من وجود الالاف المخطوطات للنص المقدس في القرن الثاني 
ومايريد الزميل ان نقتنع به بالعافيه ان كل تلك المخطوطات قد تلفت وكلها قد حرقت ..

كلها كلها ..حتي أصغر ورقه بها !!!
إستخفاف مابعده إستخفاف
كل مسيحيي القرون الثلاثه الاولي عامتهم وخاصتهم إشتركوا جميعاً في حرق المخطوطات فسبحان الله بقت تلك المخطوطات عند جيروم وكثير من الاباء الذين طالما تحدثوا عن المخطوطات القديمة وهذا يثبت ان المخطوطات كانت تبقي لفترات طويله بل وتحفظ ايضاً في المكتبات
بل لعلنا نتسائل وماهي قيمة المكتبات اذا عند الاباء القدامي اذا كان القديم منها يحرق فوراً !!
ام ان المكتبات كان هدفها فقط حفظ الكتب المزورة ؟؟!!!

مدخل إلي إنجيل متي للاب متي المسكين:
((آخر شاهد لوجود إنجيل ق. متى الأصلي باللغة العبرية هو القديس جيروم كما وجده في مكتبة بامفيليوس في قيصرية. ))

وتعليله بالعهد القديم لا عبره فيه لأن الترجيح ليس بمزاج العالم وإنما بالأدله وقول الزميل:
يا اخوة لقد وضعت مثل نص العهد القديم لأن الكنيسة سارت على نفس نهج اليهود فى الحفاظ على كلمة الله , فكانت المخطوطة التى تبلى للعهد الجديد تُحرق تماما مثل العهد القديم , و إلا فهل يعتب أحد على عدم وجود مخطوطة للنص العبرى للعهد القديم ترجع الى الفى عام قبل الميلاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كلام لا دليل عليه بل يتعارض اصلا مع قول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم الذى إتهم اليهود بأنهم انفسهم من اهملوا العهد القديم 
العظة التاسعه – الفقره السادسه – إنجيل متي
http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/200109.htm

فهل نصدق كلام الزميل فادي ونعتبر كلام القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم لا قيمة له لانه لا يعرف شئ في اي شئ !!!*


----------



## أنا مسلم (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*المداخله السادسه ​
ناتي الي موضوع الإستشهادات بالاباء
في البدايه هناك إتهامات وجهت الي بالتدليس اري انه من اللازم الرد عليها اولا حتي يعلم القارئ من الذي يدلس ممن يتكلم عن علم

طالما قال الزميل (ساعطى مُلخصا سريعا لما قاله وارفيلد فى هذا الجزء) فهذا يعني انه عمي علي اجزاء في الحقيقة

ص 74
تجاهل الزميل في قول بنجامين:





ص74و75
دلس الزميل علي كلام بنجامين القائل :





وفي نفس الصفحه ص75
تجاهل الزميل قول بنجامين القاطع:





وفي هذا الكفاية فوفقا للصورة الاولي يشير بنجامين إلي امرين يضيفهما الي عوائق استخدام اقتباسات الاباء في النقد النصي وهما:
1- الإقتباسات الحره للأباء
2- نصيب الأشرار ممن تناولوا عمليه نقل كتابات الاباء لعصرنا 

وفي الصورة الثانية يتحدث بنجامين عن انه بشكل عام من الخطر او غير الامن  إستخدام إقتباسات الاباء التي لا تدعم من قبل بعض المخطوطات او النسخ إلا في بعض الحالات النادرة التي يتحدث فيها الآب عن اصولية او صحه قراءة في بعض المخطوطات المعروفة لديه

وحتي في افضل الأحوال فإنه يجب بعناية ان يؤخذ في الاعتبار ان قيمة شهادة الاباء لقراءة بالصحه لا تتعدي قيمتها في المخطوط ذاته فمهما كانت قوة شهادة الاب لقراءة بالصحه او كونها موجودة في افضل واقدم المخطوطات  فكلها بعد قراءة المخطوطات المتوافرة في متناول اليد
في حين ان شهادة الاب ( بمعني كلامه هو الشخصي علي القراءة ) تتوقف علي تخميننا لقدراته في النقد

ثم بعدها بقليل يقول بنجامين بالنص الواحد:
((***ibes and editors have vied with one another in conforming their quotations to the texts current in later times, and not
infrequently the text that actually stands written
is in conflict with the use made of it in the context.
))
والتي تعني بكل بساطة ان النساخ والمحررين تنافسوا علي مطابقة او موافقه الإقتباسات علي النصوص التي بين ايديهم في ذلك الزمن وبشكل غير نادر ( اي ان المحاولات كثيره حتي انه .. )  النص  المكتوب قد يتعارض مع المستخدم في السياق

وهذا القول يعني امرين:
1- اقرار تدخل النساخ والمحررين في الاقتباس ومحاولتهم تطبيقه علي مابين يديهم من نصوص في عصرهم وهذا هو عين تحريف إقتباسات الاباء
2- ليس هناك حصر ولا جزم بحدود ذلك التدخل إلا عن طريق المضمون فقط وهذا يعني ان هناك كثير من النصوص المعدله إذا كان المضمون لا يتعارض معها ولا يتطرق إليها فهي مثبته رغم إلحاقيتها من قبل الناسخ

ولعلي اتسائل هل القادر علي تعديل الإقتباس اليس قادراً علي تعديل مضمونة ايضاً
الإجابه في تاريخ يوسابيوس ص185 نقلا عن ديونيسيوس أسقف كورنثوس 





ولعل التاريخ شاهد علي كم الرسائل والكتب المزورة المنسوبة لاباء الكنيسه

وفي الصورة الثالثه يمكن ان نعتبر هذا خاتمة الحديث عن قيمة شهادة الاباء فهو يقول ان شهادة الأباء يجب ان تفحص ويعاد بناءها نقديا حتي يتم استخدامها بشكل مؤكد

وبإهمال ماتحدث بعده مباشرة عن المترجم فإن اتساءل ولماذا يتم تنقيح وفحص قراءات الأباء بذلك الشكل اذا لم تكن حرفت ...؟!

إستشهاد الزميل اليكساندر سوتير وتدليسه علي بقيه كلامة:​
إكتفي الزميل بكلام المقدمة لسوتير واهمل باقي كلامه لانه في ص16 يتحدث عن عوائق مؤكده لإستخدام إقتباسات الاباء فيقول:





ومايفيدنا هو العائق الثالث والذى يقول فيه نصاً:





 فبعد الإشارة الي انه لا يمكن التأكد من ان النص المذكور هو نفسه ذاك النص الذى دونه الاب
وذلك لان كتابات الاباء نفسها ضاعت وبالتالي فهي متوافره وفقا للمخطوطات المتاحه ولهذا فإنه يجب إخضاعها لكل قواعد النقد النصي خصوصا وان النساخ عند نسخهم لكتابات كبار الأباء يحاولون في اوقات ملائمة إقتباساتهم مع الشكل المعروف في كتابهم ثم يتحدث عن إستخدام اساليب النقد في محاوله العودة بتلك الملائمات لحالتها الاصليه ولكن لانه كما سبق وان ذكرنا في مساله بنجامين الأمر غير مؤكد بل يعتمد علي دليل خارجي مثل المضمون الذى هو نفسه قابل للتحريف فإن سوتير صدر ذلك الامر بالقول (  sometimes )  فالامر ليس علي سبيل الحصر والإلزام بل علي سبيل الاحيان 
وفي نهايه الصورة يقول انه لاتوجد اي نسخه لإقتباسات الاباء لها قيمة في النقد إذا لم تكن هي نفسها خاضعه لقواعد النقد 

فهل هي شهاده جوهريه ام شهادة ثانوية ؟ ...

إستشهاد الزميل بكلام هاموند في كتابه:​Outlines of Textual Criticism Applied to the New Testament

الزميل الذى لم ينسي نعتي بالجاهل قال حرفا:



			((ثم يضع استشهادات الأباء جنباً الى جنب مع النص اليونانى و الترجمات!!! ))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وفي هذا تدليس فالزميل كالعاده أظهر المجمل واخفي المضمون رغم ان الصورة التي إستشهد بها يقول فيها هاموند ان شهادة الاباء تستخدم بعناية وتحت شروط ذكرها في الفصل الخامس من نفس المرجع ص64
والمضحك في الامر ان إفتتاحيه الفصل الخامس تضرب بكلام الزميل عرض الحائط اذ يقول :




لا تعليق ....!!!

والسبب في ذلك يعود إلي تحريف النساخ للإقتباسات الاباء وموافقاتها مع النص المسلتم في عهدهم :





ويستكمل في ص 65 عن المبدا الذى ذكرنا مسبقاً عده مرات وهو مبدا إكتشاف التغيير بتعارض المضمون مع الإقتباس ويقدم في ذلك عده أدله








			لدينا نص فى الكتاب المقدس , جاء شخص عاش فى القرن الثانى الميلادى و وضع هذا النص فى إحدى مُؤلفاته , فهل هو بهذا يشهد لوجود النص فى القرن الثانى ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اين العقل؟ اين التفكير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا اخوة ان هذا الشخص الذى نحاوره يقول على موقعه انه "اول موقع عربى فى النقد الكتابى"!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هذا المستوى الأقل من الضحل!!!!!!!!!
رحمة الله على العقول العربية الإسلامية...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طبعا هو إن شاء الله اول موقع عربي للنقد هل تعرف لماذا لأنه يقدم الحقيقة علي كلا الوجهين بعيدا عن الكذب والتدليس
وأما بخصوص سؤالك فهو سؤال لا ينبع من شخص دارس وذلك لسببين:
1- عندما نتحدث عن نص فإننا نتحدث عن ميكانيكية متكاملة لطبيعه ذلك النص وليس عن قراءات وافقت فيها بعض إقتباسات الاباء لأن إقتباسات نفس الاباء قد تختلف أيضا مع نفس نوع النص وهذا يعني ان منهجيه نوع النص لم تكن معروفة في صدر الكنيسه الاولي

2- انا ولا انت عاصرنا ذلك الشخص في القرن الثاني وهذا معناه اننا في حاجه في دليل ملموس كالنسخه الاصليه مثلا وحيث انها مفقوده كما اثبتنا فإننا نرجع إلي النسخ المنقوله عنها وهذا يجعلنا بالضرورة نتسائل عن صحه النقل في تلك النسخ وزمنيتها
وقد اثبتنا فساد النقل ومن نفس المراجع التي أدرجها الزميل فيما توهمه الرد علي والإكتشافات خير شاهد علي زمنيه مخطوطات الاباء

وحتي نوضح الفرق بين العلماء وانصاص العلماء نطرح كلام دكتور كارسون في كتابه حول نسخه الملك جيمس ص110 :
(( السؤال هو وجد او لم يجد نوع النص البيزانطي قبل القرن الرابع وليس وجدت او لم تجد القراءات البيزانطية قبل القرن الرابع ))

وانتظر الجديد في الموقع :fun_lol:

من يستشهد بهم الزميل يدحضون كذبه و تدليسه!!!
1- بارت ايرمان​
إيهرمان لا يشهد لصحتها ولا إلي تاصيلها وإن يشهد لكثرتها وهذا امر لا نتختلف فيه اصلا
وحتي نعرف الفرق بين الزميل وبيني  دعونا نعرف القارئ بحقيقة رأي إيهرمان في قيمة إقتباسات الاباء نعود إلي كتابه الماتع :
Didymus The Blind And The Text Of The Gospels
ص6
The other set of problems unique to Patristic sources concerns the history of their own transmission. The MS traditions of virtually all the church fathers show that later copyists tend to correct quotations of the Bible to the form of text prevalent in their own day
وفي نفس الصفحه يقول:
Biblical citations in such sources do not necessarily represent the text of the Father, but often only known to his later copyists

هل وضع وارفيلد استشهادات الاباء كأدلة على كلا القرائتين؟!​كالعادة يخطئ الزميل إذا يحاول إيهام القارئ بأهمية استشهادات الاباء الذاتيه من ناحيه التأصيل ام هي شهاده ثانوية تاريخية بالمقام الاول ومن فم الزميل ندينه:

سكريفنر
المدافع الثاني عن النص البيزانطي يقول في كتابه
A plain introduction to the criticism of the New Testament for the use of Biblical students v.II











وبإختصار شديد في الصورة الاولي يعترف بأن قراءات الاباء قد تعرضت لتدخلات النساخ
وأنها كشهادة ثانوية تستمد قوتها من دعم المخطوطات والنسخ
ومايهمنا في كلامه بعيداً عن أي دعم او قيمة هو قوله في خاتمه ص167 وبدايه ص168 :
(( في الحقيقة وكما في النسخ فإن الاقتباسات لايمكن ان تؤخذ بشكل أولي – رئيسي – في تاسيس – تأصيل – اي قراءة ))


نواصل أقوال العلماء علي تحريف النساخ لكتابات الاباء
فيليب شاف في كتابه
A companion to the Greek Testament and the English version
ص164 و165










ولا ننسي شهادة علماء دائرة المعارف المسيحيين في قولهم:
(( وكما هو الحال في الترجمات، هناك حدود لاستخدام كتابات الآباء كمصدر يساعدنا على تحقيق نصوص <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a>، فأصول هذه الكتابات لم تصل إلينا، ولذلك كان لزاماً على من يقوم بدراسة هذه الكتابات أن يفحص نصوصها فحصاً نقدياً ليحقق ـ بقدر الإمكان ـ كلماتها الأصلية، وبخاصة ما فيها من اقتباسات من العد الجديد. حيث أن هذه الاقتباسات من العد الجديد ـ التي تضمنها كتابات الآباء ـ هي بذاتها الأجزاء التي قد يغيرها الكاتب عمداً، متى كان النص المقتبس ـ مثلاً ـ لا يتفق مع النص المألوف للكاتب. وحتى إذا أمكن تحقيق الصورة الأصلية للاقتباس في كتابات الآباء، فقد يكون الكاتب قد أعطى المعنى العام للفقرة بدلاً من نقلها حرفياً،أو إذا كان الكاتب (أو من يملي عليه) يكتب الاقتباس من الذاكرة وليس نقلاً عن مخطوطة للعهد الجديد، وبذلك تصبح قيمة هذه الفقرة محدودة فيما يختص بنقد النصوص. ففي القرن الرابع مثلاً، بنى كيرلس الأورشليمي تعليماً خاصاً بالعشاء الرباني على ما يقول هو إنه نقل لعبارات الرسول بولس، مع أن اقتباساته لم تكن مأخوذة عما جاء عن العشاء الرباني في 1كو 11: 23 ـ 25 ولا في أي جزء مقابل لها في الأناجيل، بل بالحري دمج عدداً من الفقرات المختلفة نقلاً عن الذاكرة كما هو واضح في أقواله. والأرجح أن الاقتباسات الطويلة كانت تنقل مباشرة عن مخطوطة أكثر مما في حالة الاقتباسات القصيرة.  ))

وعندي المزيد والمزيد من كلام العلماء علي قيمة الإقتباسات الذاتيه 

يتبع باخر مداخله :*


----------



## Fadie (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*ها هو روك يُقدم لنا دليل نبوته , يا لك من رائع عزيزى....*

*عاد لنا الزميل "انا مسلم" بعد ان قضى ايام طويلة فى عمله و الذى يجعله , كل مرة , يتأخر فى الرد , لا بأس زميلنا معك لأبعد مما تتصور.*

*و اول ردود الزميل مفاجآة صراحةً , لم اتوقعها إطلاقاً!!!*

*فيقول :*



> *وليعود السؤال علي الزميل:
> **آتنى بمئة خلاف جوهرى بين مخطوطات النص الغربي
> آتنى بمئة خلاف جوهرى بين مخطوطات النص السكندري*
> 
> ...


 
*شىء مُضحك بصراحة...*

*إذن انت هنا تقول لنا انه لا يوجد مئة خلاف بين مخطوطات النص السكندرى؟*

*إذن انت هنا تقول لنا انه لا يوجد مئة خلاف بين مخطوطات النص الغربى؟*

*و بالطبع لا يوجد مئة خلاف بين النص البيزنطى و كذلك النص القيصرى!!!!!*

*شكرا لك فهذه شهادة رائعة حقاً , و لو اننى خرجت بها وحيدةً من هذا الحوار فأعتبرها نتيجة مُذهلة حقاً , حقاً.*

*ركز عزيزى القارىء فى رد فادى كما أوصى الزميل , ركز جيداً.*

*يقول الزميل :*



> *والمشكله عند علماء النقد أصلاً تحديد أصوليه أي نوع منهم
> ولان علماء النقد لم يقرروا اصلاً أصوليه النص البيزانطي المطلقه حتي يكون التطاحن الداخلي في ذاته هو مقياس التحريف عندهم من عدمه !!*


 
*و لأن الزميل انا مسلم إعتاد ان يخترع و يُؤلف قال ان المشكلة هى تحديد أصولية النص , و لا اعلم اى علماء منهم يقصد؟*

*فعلماء النص السكندرى لا يُؤمنون باولية نص على آخر اصلاً بل مبدأهم المُتبع هو "الإنتقائية" Eclecticism و ليس بأولية النص السكندرى مثلاً على بقية النصوص , فى حين ان علماء النص البيزنطى يُقرون ببساطة أولية النص التقليدى / البيزنطى / المُستلم , فعن اى علماء يتكلم الزميل؟*

*عزيزى القارىء , آثرنا دخول هذا الحوار رغماً عنا ليس لردع شبهات الزميل و التى بالإمكان و بالسهولة ردعها فى بحث صغير و لكن لترى بعينيك كيف يتحاور هذا النوع و كيف يُغلف المغالطات فى شكل جدلى لا تخرج منه بمنفعة!*

*و أعود الآن لسبب إدعائى نبوة الزعيم و إثبات نبوته بالدليل القاطع , فقد قال الزميل :*



> *إيهرمان لم يقل عن نفسه انه هو أحصي تلك الأخطاء او حتي عمد إلي إحصاءها الرجل قال صراحه :
> (( simply because no one has yet been able to count them all ))
> 
> ببساطه شديده جداً لم يحصها أحد وهذا هو مربط الفرس والرد القاطع علي قول الزميل روك :
> (( و معرفتنا التامة لكل اختلاف في المخطوطات ))*


 
*رجل يضع هذه العبارة مرة اخرى هو بالتأكيد شخص اعماه تدليسه و كذبه عن رؤية الحقيقة كاملة!!!!*

*فقد رد الأخ ماى روك عليه سابقاً اكثر من مرة و كررنا له الجملة التى يقتبسها اكثر من مرة كاملة! و كأن شيئاً لم يكن!!!*

*قال الاخ روك سابقاً :*



> *قولك هذا يؤكد ما وصفناك به سابقا, وهو انك تحاول ان تلعب دور جمبو الجبار الذي يعرف اخطاء المخطوطات التي نجهلها, لكنك توهمت مجددا, لان كل ما تنقله من اخطاء في المخطوطات هو ليس اكثر من ترجمة عمياء عن علماء الغرب
> و اقول لك لا يوجد عامل غربي واحد ناقد للكتاب المقدس لم تقم المسيحية بالرد عليه طيلة الالفي عام
> اما اقتباسك المقصوص كالعادة فلنرى تكملته و اصله
> 
> ...




*و بالطبع يجب على الزميل ان يتجاهل كشف تدليسه و إلا فهو يُقر بتدليسه , أليس كذلك؟*

*اما الأمر الغريب حقاً , هو قول الزميل :*



> *ولهذا كان سؤالي للزميل روك وفادي
> إذكر إسم عالم واحد أحصي الإختلافات بين المخطوطات*




*و نحن نسأل القارىء , أين ورد هذا فى مشاركات الزميل على مدى الحوار كاملاً؟؟؟؟؟*

*ولا يقف الأمر عند هذا الحد فقط , بل نرى الزميل يُكرر تدليسه ايضا قائلا :*

*



رائع جميل لكن (( كالعاده )) مادخل هذا بالموضوع اصلا
تماما كما تعودنا من الزميل نتحدث في أمر ونراه يتحدانا (( لا أعرف مشكلته مع التحديات )) في موضوع أخر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*و رغم ان الزميل اساسا لم "يتحدث" لكى يقول ان إجابة سؤاله "الذى لم يسأله اصلا" جائت فيما لا دخل به من الموضوع اصلاً , و لكننا سنورد للقارىء ما قاله الزميل و ليرى هل كان ردنا عليه لا دخل به ام لا :*



> و انا من فمك سادينك , فأنت استشهدت فمقولة لبارت ايرمان و هى





> إقتباس:
> *
> No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses *
> حسنا , و انا اتحداك ان تخرج لى دليلاً واحداً على ان هناك عالم فحص بنفسه الخمس آلاف مخطوطة و اكثر للعهد الجديد و لم يستطع ان يُحصى الأخطاء بها!!!
> ...


​
*لاحظ عزيزى القارىء ان السؤال الذى إدعاه الزميل و نسبه لنفسه مُحوراً معكوساً , هو كان لنا بالأساس , و كما نُلاحظ فإن كل شىء يعجز الزميل عن إجابته يحول دفته تماماً , بالتأكيد ليس لأننا لا نرقى لمعرفة الإجابة من جنابه , بل لأن الأمر مُتعلق بجهل مُتعالم لا يعرف إجابة السؤال فيريد تحويل دفته لنا!!!*

*فلو إفترضنا ان الزميل بالفعل سأل عن إسم عالم أحصى خلافات العهد الجديد , الأمر الذى لم يحدث اصلا , فسنعطيه من مرجعيته هو كما وضعها الأخ كيمو :*
​


> *طبيعه الاختلافات بين مخطوطات [URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"]العهد الجديد [/URL]*
> 
> 
> *ودائما النقل عن بارت ايرمان ,يستهزء الزملاء المسلمون بالمخطوطات وان الاختلافات بينها كثيره جدا الى اخره من الادعاءات الفارغه *
> ...


​
*و نرجع مرة أخرى للسؤال المزعوم الذى قال عن اجابته لا دخل لها بالموضوع اصلاً!!!*

*فكان كلامى :*



> و انا من فمك سادينك , فأنت استشهدت فمقولة لبارت ايرمان و هى





> إقتباس:
> *
> No one knows for sure how many differences there are among our surviving witnesses *
> حسنا , و انا اتحداك ان تخرج لى دليلاً واحداً على ان هناك عالم فحص بنفسه الخمس آلاف مخطوطة و اكثر للعهد الجديد و لم يستطع ان يُحصى الأخطاء بها!!!
> ...


​
*هذه هى المشكلة , الإزدواجية الإسلامية , و ها نحن نراها فى كلام الزميل , فيدعى شىء لم يُوجد اصلاً و يأخذ ردنا على اقتباس ىخر ينسبه إجابةً للسؤال المزعوم!!!!*

*عزيزى القارىء , هذا الحوار لا هدف له سوى إعطائك نموذجاً لكيفية تدليس الزملاء المسلمين , و طريقتهم التى أقر صراحةً ببراعتها فى خلط الاوراق.*

*و يقول الزميل :*



> *ولندع القارئ مع قول الزميل الماتع:
> (( غير ان جميع العلماء اليوم يضعون اخطاء جميع مخطوطات <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_ا لجديد> **العهد الجديد **</a> شاملة فى رقم تقريبى بين الـ 250 الف و 300 ألف ))
> 
> فادي : تقريبي .....
> ...



*و قد دحضنا هذا الافتراء قبل ان ينطقه الزميل سابقاً فقلنا الآتى :*




> و لكى نوضح للاخوة القراء معنى رقم تقريبى و الذى بكل تدليس ابتعد عنه الزميل , نقول :
> 
> بعض القراءات فى العهد الجديد يختلف بها رأى العلماء , فشخص يقول ان هذا النص صحيح هكذا , و الاخر يراه غير صحيح مثل "الله ظهر فى الجسد" فالبعض يرى "الذى ظهر فى الجسد" صحيحة , و البعض الآخر يراها خاطئة , فتُحسب هذه خطأ عند هذا العالم , و لهذا يثطلق عليه رقم تقريبى , و لهذا السبب و لغيره يختلف الرقم من عالم لآخر.
> 
> ...




*و هذا فى مشاركتنا رقم 26*

*فقبل حتى ان ينطق الزميل شبهته أجبناها , و لكن ماذا نقول فى عقول أوغلت فى التدليس؟!*

*ثم يقول الزميل :*



> إقتباس:
> و اقول لك , انك لو كنت تعلم حرفاً فى البحث الأكاديمى و المنهج العلمى لما نطقت حرفاً فى إصدار الحكم علىّ و على شخصى بل لكنت أمسكت بكل جملة خرجت من فمى و قمت بالرد عليها
> الطريف ان هذا هو ماأفعله فعلاً ولايهمني شخصك في شئ والدليل مداخلتي السابقة التي رتبت فيها كلامك وقمت بالرد عليه نقطه نقطة وماابيت حضرتك إلا الرجوع إلي العشوائية مرة أخري



*الآن اصبح رأى الزميل فى شخصى لا يهم فى شىء , رغم ان هذه المشاركة التى اقتبسها كانت رداً على قوله :*



> *كلمات مثلها مثل كثير من كلمات الزميل في مداخلته لا تحمل معني ولاتفيد في حوار بل الدارس لعلم النقد يعلم المنهجيه العشوائية الواضحه في رد الزميل*



:smil6:

*و الآن لاحظ العادة العجيبة:*



> *بل ببساطه شديده هو نفسه الأساس الذى عليه تم الإعتماد علي المخطوطات البيزانطية عندك والأخطاء التي بينها تفضلت مشكوراً بالقول:
> (( جميع العلماء اليوم يضعون اخطاء جميع مخطوطات <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_ا لجديد> **العهد الجديد **</a> شاملة فى رقم تقريبى بين الـ 250 الف و 300 ألف ))*



*لاحظ الإجابة الرهيبة العجيبة!!!!*

*لاحظ العادة الخطيرة التى إعتاد عليها الزميل فى ان يُوجه السؤال الذى لا يعرف له إجابة يحول دفته تماماً لمحاوره , و لكننا لن نعطيه الفرصة , ليس لأننا نجهل الإجابة فأى قارىء لكتب برجون و ابسطها الدفاع عن النص التقليدى سيعرف تماما قواعده و قواعد كينج جيمس فقط فى إختيار القراءات , و لكن هل يعرف الزميل قواعد ويستكوت و هورت؟ لكىء نطمئن الزميل , فإن قواعد ويستكوت و هورت لم يضعوها فى اى من كتبهم ولا حتى فى مقدمتهم , هيا يا باحثنا الهُمام , ننتظر إجابة السؤال...:closedeye*

*



والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه هل الإختلافات التي يصدع أذهاننا بها أنصار النص البيزانطي بين الفاتيكانية والسينائية هي إختلافات جوهرية ام هي مجرد إختلافات عاديه مثلها مثل الــ 250 الف إختلاف في المخطوطات الأخري

ركز عزيزي القارئ اني أتحدث عن السينائية والفاتيكانية فقط لأن الزميل سيحاول الهروب بجر ذلك الإختلاف إلي إختلافاتها مع النص البيزانطي نفسه !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لا , ماى روك تفوق عليك بكثير يا انت مسلم فى إثبات نبوته , حاول ان تبحث عن دليل أكثر صلابة و قوة يستطيع إثبات نبوتك.*

*و قبل ان نجيب الزميل , يجب ان ألفت النظر للتناقض الرهيب الذى يقع فى الزميل دائماً , فها هو قبل عدة سطور يقول لا احصاء لخلافات القراءات فى العهد الجديد , و الآن نراه يُقر صراحة انهم 250 الف!!!*

*أرسيلك على قارة كما قال المهندس ld:*

*اما عن الخلافات بين السينائية و الفاتيكانية , فإن لم يكن الثلاث آلاف خلاف بينهم جوهريا فأقول ان نسبة كبيرة منهم خلافات جوهرية , و انا أحصيت بنفسى عن طريق الترجمة الإنجليزية للإثنين و التعليقات النصية لروبرتسون نيكول حتى الآن ما يقرب من الثمانون حذف بينهم و مازال العمل مستمراً و سيُوضع كل هذا فى كتاب المدخل.*



> *قمه الروعه وهذا هو المقصد لأن العصمه الحرفيه قد نفض العلماء أيديهم منها
> وبقت العصمه العقيديه*



*و لماذا لم تسأل هؤلاء العلماء من اين تستقون عقيدتكم بعد ان رفضتم العصمة الحرفية بدلاً من ان تقول لنا :*



> *هلا بعض التوضيح لأني لا أفهم إلا ان عقيده العصمه عقيده إيمانيه بحته وليس عقيده تأصيليه *



*هذا هو دورك يا بطل , عندك موقع فيلاند و هو مؤمن بالعصمة الموضوعية (و ليس العقيدية) لا تقلق فراسله و ستجد به ايميله , و تعال هنا اخبرنا هل ياخذ عقيدته من الكتاب المقدس؟ و لو من الكتاب المقدس فهل يأخذها منه فقط؟ او اذا صعب عليك فيمكنك مراسلة بولس الفغالى , فهو مثله مؤمن بالعصمة الموضوعية...*

*و لنتابع الآن البهلوانية الظريفة فى كلام الزميل :*



> *هل معني ذلك ان نص الرساله قد يكون محرفاً لكن مضمونها معصوم .. كيف !!
> 
> لعل القارئ اللبيب قد تنبه ببساطه شديده إلي حيله الزميل المرحه في عدم الرد علي سؤالي البسيط:
> كيف يمكننا الوصول إلي النص المقدس ومضمونه من خلال نص غير معصوم ؟
> ...



*حيلة الزميل المرحة؟ و كأنى اتبنى هذا الفكر مثلاً , و لم ادحض كذب الزميل و تدليسه علىّ فى تقولينى ما لم انطق به حتى!!!*

*فقد قلت بالحرف :*



> ثم نرى قول الزميل الباطل :
> 
> إقتباس:
> *لا يزال الزميل يدور في حلقه مفرغه ولا أدري ايخشي من القراء مثلاً ان يعترف أمامهم انه لا يؤمن بعصمه النص المقدس الحرفيه ولكنه يؤمن بالمضمون مع إهمال الحرف*
> ...



*زميلنا انت مسلم , هل تعرف انك من يدخل هذا الموضوع يقرأ ما به؟ هل تعى هذا جيداً؟ لا يُمكن لعاقل ان يستمر فى تدليسه بهذا الشكل رغم فضحه و هو يعرف ان زوار الموضوع يقرأون ما به!!!!*

*اما عن ما تدعيه من تحريف , بهذا اللغو الفارغ لا وجود له اساسا , لأننى قلت و مازلت أكرر , ان تحريف العهد الجديد لا يكون الا فى الاوتوجراف , لا يكون الا فى النُسخ الاصلية لأن ما بعد كل هذا لا عصمة له بل هو من إجتهاد بشر.*

*اما كيفية وجود العصمة الموضوعية فى غياب العصمة الحرفية فهذا لأن ما قد يكون غير معصوم حرفاً لا يُؤثر على المضمون العقيدى , فسقوطه او تبدله لا يُغير فى المفهوم العقيدى.*

*و النقطة الثانية هى ان ما قد يُوجد مُؤثراً على عقيدة فيوجد غيره مئات النصوص , فميتزجر كمثال يقول رداً على لى ستروبل , و سنضع هذا الحوار كاملا مُترجما للعربية على صفحات المنتديات , يقول "انا لا اعرف اى عقيدة مُعرضة للخطر" فقال له لى ستروبل "ولا واحدة؟!" فكرر قائلا :"ولا واحدة. ان شهود يهوه يأتون إلينا قائلين إن انجيلكم به خطأ فى ترجمة الملك جيمس فى رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5 : 7 - 8 ثم يقولوا هذا الكلام غير موجود فى المخطوطات الأولى."*

*"و هذا صحيح فعلا. و أظن ان هذه الكلمات موجودة فى سبع او ثمان نسخ فقط و كلها ترجع للقرن الخامس عشر و السادس عشر , و إننى اعترف ان هذا ليس جزء مما اوحى الى يوحنا الأول بكتاباته."*

*"لكن هذا لا يلغى الدليل الذى شُوهد بحزم فى الإنجيل بالنسبة الى عقيدة الثالوث"*

*ثم يُورد بعد هذا عدة شواهد لا يُمكن الطعن بها أبدا عن الثالوث مثل معمودية المسيح و البركة الرسولية ... إلخ.*

*الأهم من هذا كله هو رده على سؤال لى ستروبل :"بذلك , فإن الإختلافات التى يتحدثون عنها تعتبر اقل من ان تكون جوهرية؟" فرد ميتزجر قائلا :"نعم , نعم , هذا صحيح و العلماء يعملون بعناية شديدة لمحاولة تبديدها بالرجوع الى المعنى الأصلى. فأهم هذه التغييرات لا تُسقط اى عقيدة من عقائد الكنيسة"*

*(القضية للمسيح , لى ستروبل , ترجمة سعد مقارى , ص 83).*

*هذا كلام العالم الذى يحتج به المسلمين , و هنا يجب ان اشير الى معنى "جوهرية النص"!!!*

*الخلاف الجوهرى له مفهومان عند العلماء , الأول هو النص الذى يتحدث عن عقيدة معينة , و الثانى هو النص الذى يتحدث عن عقيدة معينة ولا وجود لغيره فى الكتاب.*

*و لنأخذ ميتزجر كمثال , فهو بنفسه ارسى المفهومين , فالنوع الأول الذى تكلم عنه فى مقدمة تعليقه النصى يصل بنا الى 250 نص فقط , على الجانب الآخر فالمفهوم الثانى ارساه ميتزجر فى هذا الحوار بأن حتى هذه النصوص الجوهرية جميع عقائدها موجودة فى نصوص اخرى لا يُمكن التشكيك بها مُطلقاً , و بذلك فعقائد الكنيسة المُستقرة و التقليد الرسولى المقدس المُستلم ثابتة لا يجرؤ مخلوق على ان يهوب ناحيتها مُطلقا!!!*

*و لن اقول لك عن المصدر الثانى الذى يستقى منه المؤمنين بالعصمة الموضوعية عقيدتهم , رغم اننى ذكرته فى هذه المشاركة , هيا يا بطل اخرجه :close_tem*

*و لنتابع معاً هروب دبلوماسى للزميل :*



> *كلاكيت للمره المليون .. نتحدث عن مفهوم العصمه في النص المقدس مابين عصمه حرفيه وعصمه عقيدية
> والزميل يتحدي(( نسيت رقم ذلك التحدي )) ان أخرج له نص أثبت فيه ان مؤمني العصمه الموضوعيه يتبعون عقيدتهم من الكتاب المقدس !!!*



*و كأن الزميل نسى انه هو قائل العبارة التالية :*



> *عموما لنذكر القارئ بالأسئلة الهامة في حاله عدم العصمه الحرفيه :
> ا- ماهي حدود ومدي ذلك الفساد الواقع في المخطوطات ؟
> ب- متي وكيف ولماذا وقع ذلك الفساد في المخطوطات ؟
> ج- كيف يمكننا الوصول إلي النص المقدس ومضمونه من خلال نص غير معصوم ؟*



:999:​
*يُتبع , و الى حين انهاء ردنا كاملاً يُمنع على اى عضو فى المنتدى وضع اى مشاركات بمن فيهم من اخترناهم للحوار.*​


----------



## Fadie (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.*

*(يو 3 : 13)*

*و نُعيد و نُكرر , لا أحد من مصلحته حذف هذا النص او تغييره سوى شخص مُنكر للاهوت السيد المسيح , حُجة الزميل التى سنناقشها هنا هى قوله "لا احد من مصلحته ان يُضيف هذا النص سوى مُؤمن بلاهوت المسيح".*

*يقول الزميل :*



> *للقارئ ما لون بالأحمر :
> 3: 13 و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء*
> *يوجد له صيغ مختلفه في المخطوطات :
> أ‌- الذي هو السماء ( الغالبيه الساحقه من المخطوطات )
> ...


 
*و نقول للزميل , آلا تخجل من ان تقول ان الغالبية الساحقة من المخطوطات تضع النص كما هو؟*

*يقول الزميل :*

*



قلت أخطاء النساخ ليست كافيه لتبرير القراءات المختلفه
لأن الأمر قد يعود بالأصل إلي تعمد الناسخ التعديل والدليل علي ذلك وجود قراءات متعدد للنص مثل:
( كان في السماء أو في السماء أو هو من السماء )
فهل النساخ كانوا من الجهل بحيث لا يعرفوا نصاًَ من أهم النصوص !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*و نقول , لا تحاول ان توهم القارىء بما لا وجود له , هذا قد تستطيع ان تفعله ان كنت فى احد مراحيضكم او تحاور من تظن انه مازال تلميذا فى النقد الكتابى و ليس عما قريب سيُجهز لرسالة الماجستير بهذا العلم , فكلامك هذا تضحك به على جاهل من أمثال الجهلاء بمنتدياتكم و ليس علينا , و هنا أحب ان انوهك فيبدو انك لا تعرفنا جيداً , فجميع مراجعك لدينا , و جميع من تنقل عنهم لدينا فلا تفكر و لو لدقائق انك تستطيع ان تخدعنا!!!*

*فالنص لا يوجد له سوى قرائتين , و العجيب انك ذكرتهم!!!!*

*الذى كان فى السماء , ولا يُمثله سوى ترجمتين فقط , مع ملاحظة انه لا يوجد شاهد يونانى يضع النص بهذه الصيغة!*

*الذى هو من السماء , فتقرأها المخطوطتين 141 و 80 اما المخطوطة 81 فأريد توثيق لها و حتى لو صحت فلا إشكال و لكن أطلب توثيق لها لأنى لم اجدها فى مراجعى. اما ما أسماه الزميل "القليل غيرها" فهم أربع مخطوطات فقط لقراءات الكتب الكنسية و هم المخطوطات 68 , 673 , 1223 , 1627 .*

*فعن الاول لا يُمثل ثقلاً , و مع إيمانى و إيمان غيرى بإمكانية تدليل أصالة النص عن طريق النُسخ الا ان وجوده فى ترجمتين فقط لا يُمثل ثقلاً علمياً , و لست فى حاجة لأن اشير الى ان النص اصلاً بحسب هذين الشاهدين يشهد ايضا للاهوت المسيح فمن كان فى السماء سوى الله فقط؟!*

*و عن الثانى نقول , انه لا يشهد فقط للاهوت المسيح بل انه يُقر بتصريح رائع على مكان وجود المسيح و هو السماء , و مرة اخرى اسأل , من مِن السماء سوى الله فقط؟! بالإضافة طبعا الى ان أدلته لا تكاد تُذكر.*

*حتى ان البعض من لجنة إعداد نُسخة UBS قالوا صراحةً انه لا يوجد سبب يجعل الناسخ يُضيف كهذه عبارة , و ان من الممكن ان النُساخ وجدوا عبارة "ابن الانسان الذى هو فى السماء" قد يُعترض عليها , و ساشرح مفهوم هذه الكلمات لاحقاً , و لكن يجب ان نعرف سبب رأى اغلب اللجنة فى وضع علامة C بجوار النص , فهم رأوا ان القراءة الطويلة تعكس تطور كريستولوجى!!!!*

*(التعليق النصى , ص 203 - 204)*

*قبل ان نشرح , يجب ان نشير الى ان اللجنة حصرت قراءات النص اما فى الحذف او الإضافة , و لم تلتفت بالمرة لما اسماه الزميل قراءات للنص :smil6:*

*اولا , معنى قول اطراف اللجنة من تفسير غياب القراءة الطويلة فى بعض النُسخ "قد يُعترض عليها" , فهذا يرجع للصراع الكريستولوجى فى القرن الرابع و الخامس حول طبيعة المسيح , و هذا لا يدحض فقط إدعائات الزميل من ان الأريوسيين لا مصلحة لهم فى حذف هذا النص فقط , بل و ايضا يُؤكد ما نقوله فى اصالة هذا النص!!!!*

*اما قول اغلب اللجنة انه قد يكون تطور كريستولوجى , فصعب قبوله لعدة اسباب :*

*1- اولا ان النص يشهد له الكثير من الاباء قبل حتى ان يُوجد هذا الصراع مثل هيبوليتوس , نوفوتيان , امبروسياستر , افراهاط الفارسى.*

*2- النص يشهد له معاصرين للصراع الكريستولوجى مثل : هيلارى اسقف بواتيه , باسيليوس الكبير , امبروسيوس , ابيفانيوس , جيروم , اغسطينوس , ثيؤودريت , زينو (القرن الرابع) , لوسيفر , كيرلس الكبير , و فى عمل منسوب لديونسيوس من القرن الرابع , و من بعد الصراع الكريستولوجى يوحنا الدمشقى و ماريعقوب السروجى*

*3- النص موجود فى غالبية مخطوطات الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة مثل a و التى ترجع للقرن الثالث , b التى ترجع للقرن الرابع , ff2 و التى ترجع للقرن الخامس , f و التى ترجع للقرن السادس , و ايضا J من القرن السادس , Q من القرن الخامس.*

*4- القراءة الطويلة موجودة فى ترجمات : الفلجاتا , السيريانية البشيتا , السيريانية الهيراقلية , السيريانية الفلسطينية , القبطية البحيرية , الأرمينية , الأثيوبية , السلافية.*

*5- ان الصراع الكريستولوجى انتهى فى القرن الخامس و استقر.*

*6- ان النص موجود فى المخطوطة السكندرية من القرن الخامس و المخطوطة ان N من القرن السادس , اى بعد انتهاء الصراع الكريستولوجى اصلاً*

*7- القراءة الطويلة موجودة بمخطوطات يونانية كثيرة جدا منها : E G H K N Δ Θ Π Ψ 050 f1 f13 28 157 180 205 565 579 597 700 892 1006 1009 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1242 1243 1253 1292 1342 1344 1365 1424 1505 1546 1646 2148 2174*

*8- لا يوجد سبب واحد لإضافة هذا النص بعد انتهاء الصراع الكريستولوجى ولا معنى لإضافته بعد انتهاء عصر المجامع.*

*9- لو كان لدى النُساخ الأرثوذكس نية مُبيتة لإضافة نص يُؤيدهم فى صراعهم مع الاريوسيين لكانوا اضافوا هذا النص فى عصرهم , لا ان يتركوا مخطوطاتهم بلا هذا النص!*

*و عليه تسقط إدعائات الزميل حول هذا النص , و يُؤكد ما قلناه من اللجنة انه حُذف لأسباب كريستولوجية , اما ما قاله الآخرين عن إمكانية إضافته ايضا لأسباب كريستولوجية فبينا إستحالته.*

*يقول الزميل :*



> *اتقصد لوسيان او لوكيان ... هل تتهم لوسيان بأنه من حرف يوحنا 3:13 ؟؟
> هل هناك أحد من الأباء من إتهم لوسيان او غيره بتحريف تلك الفقره ؟
> هل تذكر ذلك الموضوع ام لا:
> **[URL="http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/archive....php?t-31.html"]http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/archive....php?t-31.html*[/URL]


 
*المشكلة ليست فيكم , المشكلة فى الجهل المُتوارث الذى يجعلكم حتى لا تفهمون المعانى و التعبيرات بلغتكم!!!*

*انا لا اتهم لوسيان (ليس لوكيان) , انا لم اضع لوسيان و لم اتكلم عنه وحده اصلا , انت تكلمت عن وجود البردية 66 من قبل وجود الأريوسية فى القرن الرابع و تحذف النص مُدعياً ان الاريوسين لم يحذفوها مُتحججا بأن الاريوسيين لم يكونوا قد وُجدوا اصلا , فوضعت لك اسماء الاريوسى قبل ان يُولد اريوس و لكن يبدو ان الفهم صعب عليكم!!!*

*و لكن لنعيد لا إشكال , قال الزميل فى رده السابق علينا :*



> *1- البدعه الآريوسيه بدأت في فتره متأخره مقارنه مع زمنيه المخطوطات التي تغيب عنها تلك الفقره مثل البرديه 66والتي ترجع للقرن الثاني كما انها غائبه عن ( Apolinarius ) وهو غنوصي المذهب من القرن الثاني*


 
*فوضعنا اسماء الكثيرين الذى لا يؤمنون بمساواة الإبن للآب فى الجوهر , فليس الأريوسيين فقط من قالوا هذا بل حتى انه منذ زمن يوحنا الحبيب الرسول نفسه و وضعت أمثلة لماركيون و الإبيونيين و لوسيان و الكثيرين غيرهم رفضوا لاهوت المسيح , كل هؤلاء اريوسيين قبل ان يُولد اريوس , و لكنه الجهل الذى يُعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين!!!*

*و ليعلم القارىء انه منذ القرن الأول و قد قامت قوات الشيطان ضد كتابنا المقدس , و ظهرت اول محاولة لتشويه نص الكتاب المقدس من ماركيون حينما حذف كل اسفار العهد الجديد و ابقى على انجيل لوقا بعد ان شوهه و رسائل بولس فقط , ألا يحسب الزميل انجيل يوحنا ضمن ما حذفه ماركيون؟ و ألا يحسب هذا النص ضمن ما حذفه ماركيون؟*

:dntknw:



> *وإنما الخلاف يتمثل في التأريخ والطبيعه النص
> وفي تلك النقطة النص البيزانطي ساقط بنسبه 100%*


 
*أتعلم ما اكثر شىء يُؤرق ضميرى فى مسالة النص السكندرى؟ ان علماء النص السكندرى لم يهاجموا النص البيزنطى فى حين نحن نهاجم النص السكندرى :ab7:*

*احتفظ برأيك لنفسك يا سيد لا يهمنا , لم يبقى سوى انت و أمثالك ليقولوا لنا ما هو ساقط و غير ساقط , الناجح بالفعل مخطوطة سمرقند , اجتازت الإختبار بنجاح بارع!!!*

*لنتابع معاً حيلة الزميل الذكية لخداعنا :*



> *بل والأدهي نحن لا نتحدث عن خطا فقط ولكن نتحدث أيضاً عن تحريف متعمد يزعم فادي انه من فعل الهراطقه
> وكأن النص يضم خطأ عابر وخطأ متعمد مره واحده !! سبحان الله*


 
*لا اعرف هذا جهل ام تخلف ام ماذا بالتحديد و لكن سنجيب على أية حال.*

*لدينا كم قراءة للنص يا سيد؟*

*ألا يوجد لدينا مخطوطات تحذف النص؟*

*ألا يوجد لدينا مخطوطات وضعته بصورة مغايرة؟*

*كيف جعلت الإثنان فى مخطوطة واحدة؟*

*كيف؟ أريد ان افهم اين فى كلامى انا وضعت القرائتين فى كفة واحدة؟*

*إذا كنت انسب الحذف للأريوسيين و أقول صراحةً ان خطأ النساخة هو مُبرر وجود القراءات الأخرى؟!*

*متى سترحمنا يارب من هذه العقليات؟*



> *لا أعرف أين قلت ( لا يعرف النص ) انا قلت ( لم يقتبسوا تلك الفقره )
> دعونا إذاً نتساءل وماهو الدليل اصلا علي معرفتهم إياها ؟؟
> هل يوسابيوس إقتبس تلك الفقره في أي موضع أخر ؟
> ام ان الزميل يعتبر ان صمت الآباء شهاده للنص حتي وان لم يستشهدوا به مره واحده .. عجبي !!*


 
*إذن فلماذا تضعهم اصلاً ان كنت لا تقول "ان من لا يقتبس النص لا يعرف النص"؟؟؟؟؟*

*و اين انا قلت اصلا ان صمت الاباء دليل تأصيل؟ أستقولنا ما لم نقله يا سيد؟؟؟ من المعروف و الثابت ان الاباء الصامتين هم خارج دائرة الحوار اصلاً!!!!!!!*

*لماذا ادخلتهم؟ و لماذا تقولنى ما لم اقله؟ أريدك ان تفى بوعدك لإيند فى تمالك أعصابك , روق...*

*و لنرى معاً الآن تدليس الزميل فى اوج مجده :*



> *دعونا نقدم مثال علي تلك المنهجية العشوائية في القبول والرفض عند الزميل:
> 
> أعمال 16:7
> 
> ...


 
*اولا , أريد ان اعرف من هم هؤلاء الـ "غيرهم" للنص السكندرى , فأنا محب لهذه الإثارة التى يقولها المسلمين , اعشقها بالفعل.*

*ثانيا , الروح او روح يسوع لا تفرق معى ولا مع غيرى مُطلقاً.*

*ثالثا , صمت الاباء اى عدم اقتباس النص باكمله يا سيد و ليس ان يقتبس جزء و يترك الآخر , فهذا ليس صمت بل شهادة للنص , و إلا فهل نعتبر من اقتبسوا النص السابق بدون "إبن الانسان الذى هو فى السماء" صمت؟!*

*أمر مُضحك بالفعل!*

*بالمناسبة , غيرهم للنص البيزنطى يجب ان تكون "غيره" و ليس "غيرهم" , لانه افرايم السريانى فقط!*



> *والسؤال الذى يجب علي الزميل إذا إجابته ماهي القواعد التي تتبع لتحديد شهادة ذلك الصمت من الآباء مابين شهادة قبول او شهادة رفض ؟*


 
*اشعر و كأننى اتكلم مع احد تلاميذى و ليس مع من يقول انه ناقد و يُسمى موقعه الاول فى النقد الكتابى (بالمناسبة انتى سبقك)...*

*من قال اساسا ان صمت الاباء ضمن الشواهد سواء مع او ضد يا سيد؟*​*لماذا أقحمت صمت الاباء عن اقتباس نص كامل ضمن الشواهد و المُعطيات؟*

*حينما يتقبس اى اب جزء من نص و يترك الآخر فهذه شهادة ضد , اما صمت الاب تماما فهذا خارج الحوار يا سيد.*



> *1- الزميل لم يقدم أي دليل علي ان الآريوسيين هم من حرفوا تلك الفقره وإنما إكتفي بمناشده عاطفيه من نوعيه :
> ( انا اسأل كل ذى عقل مُنفتح , من له مصلحة فى حذف هذا النص الذى يشهد للاهوت المسيح )
> بل هو سؤال ضعيف لأنه مردود لإحتمال الإنعكاس فيكون:
> ( انا اسأل كل ذى عقل مُنفتح , من له مصلحة فى إضافة هذا النص الذى يشهد للاهوت المسيح )
> طبعا الإجابه واضحه ..!*



*ان كانت مُنشادتى عاطفية , فما رأيك بمنشادتك فى سطرك الأخير من هذا الاقتباس؟ رومانسياً؟*

*لا وقت لنضيعه فى هذا العبث , فلاهوت المسيح ثابت لدى جميع الأباء من اول اغناطيوس و بوليكاربوس حتى يومنا هذا.*



> *2- الزميل لم يقدم شهادة واحده من الآباء علي ان الآريوسيين حذفوا تلك الفقره رغم ان بعضهم كانت له كتابات دفاعيه ضدهم بل وشنع عليهم تحريفهم ليوحنا (6:3) مثل القديس امبروز*



*و كأن الأباء كانوا على علم تام بما حذفه الأريوسيين , و كى ازيح عنك حمل اللهث وراء الإجابة سأقول لك ان اى شخص يُنكر لاهوت المسيح يستطيع فعلها , ليس الأريوسيين فقط!*

*و يكفى ان احيلك الى يوسابيوس القيصرى الذى خرجت من جعبته السينائية و الفاتيكانية ضمن الخمسون مخطوطة التى طلبها قسطنطين منه لإستخدامها فى قيصرية الجديدة , و اسمح لى ان احيلك الى الرابط التالى لترى بام عينيك شهادة الأباء على اريوسية يوسابيوس القيصرى :*

*http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Nicene_and_Post-Nicene_Fathers:_Series_II/Volume_I/Church_History_of_Eusebius/Testimonies_of_the_Ancients_Against_Eusebius*

*و متع ناظريك بالدليل الذى تطلبه!*



> *3- إختلافات القراءات يدل علي ان الفقره كانت مضطربه حتي القرن الثاني والثالث والرابع حتي اول شاهد يوناني لها وهو المخطوط السكندري في القرن الخامس!!*



*لا احب هذا اللهو الفارغ , لو تكرر هذا الكلام الفارغ مرة اخرى سأحذفه , فلا مجال هنا لأرائك الشخصية , بلها و اشرب ميتها...*

*يُتبع...*​


----------



## Fadie (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*العين بالعين و السن بالسن*

*و الكوميديا بالكوميديا*

:smile02

*هذه المشاركة قد تعتبرها هذه القارىء فكاهية او كوميدية بعض الشىء , فالعين بالعين و السن بالسن*​ 
*لنكمل ,*



> *ليعلم القارئ اني تعمدت عدم ذكر متزجر لأني أريد ان يقوم بذلك فادي نفسه لأدينه من لسانه
> بل ودعني عزيزي القارئ اذكرك بنعت الزميل فادي لمتزجر بانه عمود النص السكندري
> فهل قول متزجر ككاتب مدافع عن النص السكندري هو شهادة دفاع عن البيزانطي في الوقت ذاته !!*


 
*أسمعت عن من قال "و شهد شاهد من أهلها"؟؟*



> *حذف النص البيزانطي لذلك النص يثبت بشكل قاطع ان ذلك النوع إنتشار الخطأ فيه سهل جداً
> فبين كل تلك المئات من المخطوطات لم يدرك ناسخ واحد ذلك الخطأ !!
> وهذا يثبت الفشل الذريع لمبدأ :
> الغالبة الساحقة من المخطوطات*


 
*دخلنا فى العك!*

*هذا النوع سهل إنتشار الخطأ فيه!!! , على اساس انه نوع برمجى مُبرمج على الخطأ , و سهل جدا كمان!*

*رحمة الله على عقولكم!!!!*

*احياناً هناك بعض المقالات او الاسئلة التى اقف امامها حائراً , كيف أرد عليها؟ فالإجابة لدىّ لا تكون سوى "تشرب شاى ولا قهوة؟"!!!*

*فكيف أرد على هذا النوع؟ نعم انا اعرتف صراحةً اننى لا اعرف ان ارد على هذا النوع من الاسئلة سوى بقولى "تشرب شاى ولا قهوة؟"!!!*

*ارجو ان اجد من يمد لى يد العون فى هذه الاسئلة شرط ان يكون "طويل البال" و ليس مثلى باله قصير و يكون "مرارته متفقعتش لسة".*



> *لأن تلك الأغلبيه ببساطه شديده يمكن ان تنتقل فيها الأخطاء بسهوله تثير الإستغراب بل ان الناسخ في ذلك النوع لا يعرف شيئاً عما ينسخه سواء اكان صحيحاً ام فاسداً*


 
*و هنا , يجب على القارىء ان يعرف , ان السينائية و الفاتيكانية كانوا ينقلون بلا أمانة فى النسخ و يُصححون ما يرونه خطأ!!!!*

*او انه كان هناك حاسوب يقوم بمُراجعة الأخطاء لدرجة انك لن تجد ولا خطأ فى السينائية و الفاتيكانية سواء سهواً او عمداً , نعم عزيزى هذا ما يريد ان يوحى به الزميل!!!!!!!!!*

*تشرب شاى ولا قهوة يا انت مسلم؟*



> *هل تتخيل معي عزيزي القارئ مدي استخفاف فادي بنا حيث يريد ان يقنعنا بان مايزيد عن 100 ناسخ مثلاً كلهم لنفس النوع من النص ( البيزانطي ) وكلهم اخطاوا في نفس الموقف بالمصادفه !!*


 
*إن كان فادى يستخف بك , فيجب عليك ان تقول ان من ينقل عنه فادى هو من يستخف بك!!!!!!!*

*بروس ميتزجر يستخف بك , هذا شانك و هذا شانه , اذهب لقبره و اقرأ عليه شىء من الذكر الحكيم و قل له , لماذا استخففت بى ايها الوغد؟ نعم قلها هكذا , اصرخ فى قبره و قل له لماذا استخففت بى يا عمود النص السكندرى الذى انا المسلم أدافع عنه لكى أثبت ان كتابك محرف؟؟؟!!!*

*(و ياريت و انت راجع تعدى على صاحب الموقع دة تقوله : يا اهبل ايه اللى انت كاتبه دة على السينائية و الفاتيكانية اللى انا بدافع عنها عشان اثبت ان كتابك محرف؟ مش عارف ان فادى هيحطلى الرابط دة؟ اهو اهو عشان متوهش: *



*The text of Sinaiticus (written in four columns to the page) contains an unusually high number of readings which have clearly arisen by tran******ional error, most of them by careless omissions. Aside from these, however, the text closely resembles that of Codex Vaticanus, and so the discovery of Sinaiticus had the effect of increasing the already high reputation of that manu******. Readings which are shared by both of these codices are usually regarded by critics as deserving of special attention*​ 
*http://www.bible-researcher.com/codex-aleph.html*

*و كمان ياريت تقوله يشيل الجملتين دول قبل ما فادى يلحق يحطهملك :*

*The number of witnesses who support each reading of every passage ought to be carefully examined: and to that end, in so doing, we should separate those codices ... which are known to have been carefully collated, as, for instance, the Alexandrine, from those which are not known to have been carefully collated, or which are known to have been carelessly collated, as for instance the Vatican MS*​ 
*كلام يوحنا بينجل , مؤسس النقد النصى الحديث فى القرن الـ 18 , قوله يشيله من الموقع دة :*

*http://www.bible-researcher.com/codex-b.html*

*و كمان كلامهم دة :*

*Codex Sinaiticus is often defective, omitting a large number of words. Why then is it esteemed by critics? Because it is possible to use a manu****** with discernment, making allowances for its characteristic errors. Most of the omissions in Codex Sinaiticus have occurred by reason of a common mistake of copyists called di homoeotéleuton (Greek for "because of a similar ending"), which the ***ibe of Sinaiticus was especially prone to make. These omissions are readily recognized*​ 
*http://www.bible-researcher.com/faulty.html*

*بالذات الأخير دة , لأن كدةحذف السينائية لللنصوص بهذه الطريقة "يثبت بشكل قاطع ان ذلك النوع إنتشار الخطأ فيه سهل جداً")*



> *1- احاديه المصدر
> 2- غياب منهجيه التحقيق بل والفشل الذريع في تقديم النص الأصلي
> 3- سقوط نظريه التوزيع الجغرافي للنص البيزانطي بإثبات أحاديه المصدر*


 
*على رأيك , مهو النص السكندرى جيه من ستين الف نسخة من الشرق و الغرب , و اصلا النص اللى كتبه كتبة الأسفار متوزع جغرافياً على الارض كلها , النُسخة اللى كتبها متى مثلاً , تلاقى نفس النُسخة فى الشرق و الغرب فى وقت واحد , ازاى؟ معجزة يا راجل...*



> *2- سهوله الحذف بدعوي السهو تفتح الباب تلقائيا لسهوله الحذف وحتي الإضافة بالعمد
> فالتنقيح معدوم تماماً ومن يحرف او يعدل في حرف واحد سواء عمداً او سهواً فيجب ان نتوقع ان ذلك الحرف قد إنتقل إلي باقي المخطوطات بسهوله منقطعه النظير!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
*متعب انت يا انت مسلم , مش اتفقنا مش هنحط اراء؟ يا راجل دة ايرمان بيتحداك و بيقولك لو مش عاجباك القراءات روح هاتلك اى وثيقة تلاتين اربعين صفحة كدة و انسخها مرة واحدة بس , و تعالى نعد يا ريس.*



> *طريف هو امر الزميل فالفولجاتا غربيه وليست بيزانطية
> والقبطية سكندريه !!!
> فلماذا إذا إحتاج الزميل إلي النص السكندري إستشهد به وإذا لم يحتاج إليه نكره ...
> ويتحدث عن الإزواجيه ... غريب أمرك عزيزي*


 
*ما غريب الا الشيطان يا راجل , لكن المهم نعرف هل انواع النصوص دى تُطبق على المخطوطات اليونانية و الترجمات؟ ولا النصوص اليونانية فقط؟ و ان كلام اى شخص على نوع النص فى الترجمة ما هو إلا رأى فقط!!!!*

*ثم انا لم ارفض النص الغربى , هل رأيتنى قلت ان النص الغربى سىء؟ كما ان رفضى للنص السكندرى ليس إلا للسينائية و الفاتيكانية , و ليس كل مخطوطات النص السكندرى لأن بها ما هو سليم مثل الرسائل و الأعمال فى السكندرية!!!! و لأن أغلب النُسخ النقدية و الترجمات السكندرية النصية مأخوذة من السينائية و الفاتيكانية , أصبح السينائية و الفاتيكانية فقط هم من يُمثلوا النص السكندرى , يا راجل دة ويستكوت و هورت رموا كل مخطوطات النص السكندرى على جنب و مسكوا فى الاتنين دول!!!!*

*و ماذا عن البشيتا؟ الهيراقلية؟ السلافية؟ الأرمينية؟ وحشين؟*

*بس ياريت سعادتك تتكرم و تتنازل و تبقى تقول رقم الصفحة بدل ما اقعد اقرأ الكتاب كله عشان اشوف النص كامل اللى جنابك بتقتبسه , معلش اللى احنا اصلنا ناس بنقرأ كلمة كلمة و بنراجع حرف حرف بيقتبسه المحاور , و لحد ما تقولى رقم الصفحة كام خد الصفحة دى كدة اتسلى فيها شوية من نفس الكتاب :*






 


*



خصوصاً وان سكريفنر نفسه قد أشار إلي ان عددها 34 مخطوط فقط
فهل يافادي كلهم بيزانطيين .. أنتظر ردك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*خبث و دهاء و نيلة سودا!!!*

*ضع المصدر لما قاله سكريفنر عشان اراجعه و اشوف كلامه ايه , احنا كل حرف بنقوله هنا بنقول مصدره برقم الصفحة عشان مندوخكش و انت مبتقولش اسماء مراجع , اى اقتباس منغير مرجعه و برقم الصفحة عشان متدوخنيش مش هعبره تانى.*

*انا حنين معاك و سايبك تهاتى اهو زى ما انت عايز بس فى المرجعية لازم تذكر اسم المرجع و رقم صفحته عشان انا عارفكم بتطلعوا النص من سياقه , نفس اللى حصل مع بنجامين وارفيلد.*



> *تذكر عزيزي القارئ هذا القول لأن الزميل سيرمي كلام سكريفنر بل وحتي برجون بعد قليل*


 
*كان فى زمان ضحكة شريرة كدة فى أفلام الكارتون بتقول "نيا ها ها ها ها"*

*الزميل الذى تنبأ هو مسلم عنه بأنه سيرمى كلام سكريفنر بل و حتى العميد شخصيا قال :*

*نعم و بكل تأكيد , مادام لم يخطأ و ما يقوله صحيح فأننا نقبل كل ما يقوله برجون و سكريفنر , و لكن هنا يريد الزميل ان يجعلنا ننسى انسانية برجون و سكريفنر , فهو يُريد ان يُشبههم بالبخارى المعصوم (سابقاً) و بمُسلم الذى لا يسهو (سابقاً) , و اقولك هيهات , فنحن مسيحيين و لسنا بمسلمين!!!*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=675750&postcount=26*​ 
*



			وماذا إذاً عن ستيفانو الذي حذفها من نسخته هل نرمي كلامه الأن بعد ان تحدثت عنه في معرض ردك علي الدكتور شريف حمدي !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أفهمه ازاى دة ان دى اراء؟ استفانوس حذفها هو حر انا مالى؟ دة رأيه هو و انا غير مُلزم به , ولا يمكن استفانوس سبق بينجل فى تأسيس النقد النصى و انا معرفش؟*

*مهو ايرازموس بجلالة قدره , نصه اليونانى للإصحاحات الأخيرة من سفر الرؤيا مش هتلاقيه فى ولا مخطوطة يونانية حتى!!!!!*

*لأنه ترجمه من الفلجاتا , يجب ان نراعى ظروف هؤلاء الباحثين القدامى , كم كبير من المخطوطات لم يكن اُكتشف بعد!!!!*



> *وما المشكلة .. أين تعليقه علي متي 29:18!!
> وهل بروس تيري اصلا من المدافعين عن النص البيزانطي يافادي !!
> وكأننا نحس ان الزميل لا يجد مايحشي به رده فيخترع كلام ليرد به*


 
*لا , الزميل بيقول ان كلامك تافه و شبهاتك تافهة جدا لدرجة ان بروس تيرى حتى معلقش على القراءة دى من تفاهتها و تفاهة المُحتج بها , فهمت الزميل عايز يقول ايه؟ يكون زى ما يكون بروس تيرى , بردو معلقش عليها من تفاهتها و تفاهة المُحتجين بيها :smile02*

*نيجى بقى للصورة اللى محصلتش و هتخرب الدنيا :*





> *لا اعرف واقع صورة الترجمة الاولي 1611 للملك جيمس علي القارئ او حتي الزميل وهو يري المترجمين أنفسهم متشككين في اصوليه النص حتي انهم كتبوه في صورة تختلف عن الصورة العاديه للكتابه
> 
> 
> 
> *




*و ماله , ها و بعدين؟ حذفوا النص؟ ولا كتبوا فى المقدمة ان ما هو بدون Bold فهو مشكوك بامره و محذوف؟*

*حقاً اصبح الحوار كوميدى و لن اخفيك سراً يا انت مسلم لا أريده ان ينتهى لأنه ممتع و شيق جدا...*

*يُتبع...*


----------



## Fadie (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*نُكمل...*



> *للقارئ تذكير بأن الكلمة ذات اللون الاحمر :
> ((22وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى، صَعِدُوا بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ لِيُقَدِّمُوهُ لِلرَّبِّ، ))
> لا يوجد لها أصل في اي مخطوط يوناني !!!
> وإنما هي – طُهورِهما – وفقا للترجمات المشتركة والكاثوليكية واليسوعيه والأخبار الطيبه
> او لنقل – لِتَطْهيرِهم – وفقا للترجمة البوليسيه*


 
*اخبار طيبة؟ ماشى نعديها...*

*و لكن هنا لابد لنا من وقفة , فالزميل لم يكتفى بوضع قراءة "الأخبار الطيبة" و اليسوعية و المشتركة و الكاثوليكية , بل تنازل علينا و اعطانا الترجمة البوليسية (و ليس البوليسيه) , هل لكرمه؟ ام لحسن نيته؟!!!*

*بل لأن قراءة البوليسية تضع الجمع , و هو يريد ان يُدخل المسيح فى القراءة بأى شكل!!!!*

*و قبل ان نرد على افترائات الزميل اقول اننى لم أدعى اى تدليس و لم اكذب فى اى شىء , و ان الخلط فى المُصطلحات اليونانية قد يكون بسبب الإرهاق او الخلط ليس أكثر و واضح من كلامى اننى دافعت عن قراءة المُفرد و ذكرت اكثر من مرة انها بالفعل وردت بمخطوط يونانى واحد , اى ان الامر لا يتعدى كونه خلطاً بين المُصطلحات اليونانية عن حسن نية و ليس تدليساً و لا كذباً كما إدعى الزميل نتيجة الإرهاق فقط.*



> *لا يوجد لها أصل في اي مخطوط يوناني !!!*


 
*لا , له أصل فى مخطوط يونانى واحد و هو 76 , و عدة شواهد لاتينية للترجمة اللاتينية القديمة مثل a , b , c , d , e , f , ff2 , 1 , r1 بجانب الفلجاتا اللاتينية.*

*http://www.zhubert.com/bible?source=tc&verseref=Luke+2%3A22*


*و رغم أننا تحدينا الزميل أن يأتينا بعالم كتابى واحد قال ان المسيح بحاجة الى تطهير فالزميل أتانا بإستشهادين لا اعرف اين قال فيهم هنرى او بلامر (و ليس بولمير) ان المسيح بحاجة الى تطهير؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> *تفسير متي هنري :
> (( Many copies, and authentic ones, read auton for autes, the days of their purification, the purification both of the mother and of the child, for so it was intended to be by the law; and our Lord Jesus, though he had no impurity to be cleansed from, yet submitted to it, as he did to circumcision, because he was made sin for us; and that, as by the circumcision of Christ we might be circumcised, in the virtue of our union and communion with him, with a spiritual circumcision made without hands (Col. ii. 11), so in the purification of Christ we might be spiritually purified from the filthiness and corruption which we brought into the world with us. Now, according to the law, ))
> ولاعبره لنظرته علي انه تطهير رمزي فكل الكتاب رمز كالعاده !!*


 
*أعرف انك تريد استفزازى لحذف مشاركاتك , اعرف هذا جيداً ولا تقلق حتى لو قررت ان احذف مشاركاتك لن احذفها كاملة  فقط ما تسىء به , لن اعطيك الفرصة لتذهب و تهلل فى منتدياتكم (التى لم تنقل حتى الآن الحوار) , و لكن هذا آخر تحذير لك , إذا استهنت بعقائدنا و تفسيراتنا ساحرر اسائتك , فلا تضطرنى للجوء لهذا الشكل من التعامل.*

*فليس لأن متى هنرى لم يقل ما تريده انت ان يقول تجعله مُخطئاً فى تفسير العبارة , فكلامه لا يحوى مُطلقاً اى اشارة لتطهير المسيح من اى نجاسة بدنية حاشا له!!!!*

*اما بلامر , فللمرة الأخيرة سأحذرك من قطع النصوص و استخدامها هذا الاستخدام الدنىء :*

*يقول بلامر :*






*ان بلامر يقول نفس ما قلناه سابقا :*
​


> *ما هو إلا تدليس فتدليس , و نتحدى أن ياتينا بأى من علماء العهد الجديد و الى اى من وافق على قراءة *
> *αὐτὸν قال بأن المسيح هو المقصود مع العذراء مريم!!!!!!!!*​
> و الدليل على انه لو صحت هذه القراءة هو ان المقصود يوسف النجار و ليس المسيح هو العدد السابق مُباشرة :
> 
> ...





*بلامر الذى يحتج به الزميل قال نفس ما قلناه , و انظر لتأييده ما قال ماير و ويس بالسياق الطبيعى للنص و هو موضوع تحته خط باللون الازرق السميك!!!!*

*إن ما وضعه لنا الزميل لا يقول ان بلامر يقول ان المسيح هو المقصود , ابدا هذا تدليس و كذب! بل ان جل ما يُمكن ان نستفيد به من هذه العبارة هو قوله ان اصحاب نسخة كينج جيمس قد يكونوا فهموا ان النص يعود على المسيح فوضعوا الضمير للمُؤنث استنادا الى المخطوطة السابق ذكرها.*

*أياك و التدليس مرة اخرى , سنكشفك ايضا كما كشفنا كل تدليسك و كذبك فى هذا الحوار و أصبحت ورقة محروقة عند كل مسيحى و سقطت مصدقايتك!!!*

*اما قولك :*



> *ولكن لندع كل هؤلاء جانبا ونستمع إلي كلام من يسمي بالعلامة إوريجانوس في تعليقاته علي لوقا – العظه 14 - الذى اقر في بساطه ان يسوع دخل في لفظ التطهير لأنه كان فقط ملوثاً ببعض الأنجاس مستدلاً في ذلك علي نص ايوب 14-5:4 وان هناك فرق – في نظره – بين لفظي – Sin – وبين – Stain -
> وكان محور تعليقه يتمثل في الرد علي سؤال:
> (( Was he unclean, or polluted with some stain ? ))
> 
> ...



*اولا , حتى لو كان هذا الكلام صحيح فهو مردود على اوريجانيوس لأن صريح النص يتكلم عن يوسف النجار و ليس المسيح*

*ثانيا , لا يوجد عندى هذا الكتاب حتى اتأكد مما تقوله فتفضل ضع لنا صورة ضوئية لكامل كلام اوريجانيوس لشرحه لهذا النص او موقعه الغلكترونى لأنى لم اجده على الإنترنت فلابد انه معك ككتاب ورقى , فتفضل مشكوراً ضع لنا كلامه كاملاً مُصوراً و ليس النص لأننى لا اثق فيك حتى نفهم ماذا قال بالضبط.*

*و حتى ننهى هذه النقطة و نقضى عليها تماماً , اقول للزميل لا إشكال لدىّ ان كانت ترجمة الملك جيمس اخطأت فهم بشر ليسوا بمعصومين , ففى كل الأحوال لا علاقة للمسيح بالنص , و نفس ما قلته سابقاً فى ردنا السابق انه حتى لو صحت هذه القراءة فهى تتعلق بيوسف النجار بصريح النص و ليس بالمسيح.*

*يُتبع...*​


----------



## Fadie (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*



> *لا يزال السؤال صريحا والجواب ضائعاً
> ((أذكر مخطوطة يونانية واحده نصها الأساسي البيزانطية تعود للقرن الثاني او الثالث ))*


 
*انت مبتفهمش عربى يابنى؟*

*



الكلام واضح والزميل لا يعرف شئ في علم النقد
بل أصلا لا يقرأ شئ في علم النقد

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*



الطريف ان هذا هو ماأفعله فعلاً ولايهمني شخصك في شئ والدليل مداخلتي السابقة التي رتبت فيها كلامك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
:99:




> *أعذرني لكني ضعيف في اللغه الإنجليزية وما أفهمه من كلمة ((addition )) انها إضافه ولا أعرف من أين أتيت تلك الجملة الرهيبه حول أقدم شاهد !!*


 
*سأعذرك لأنك لست ضعيف فقط فى اللغة الإنجليزية , بل و ايضا فى لغة النقد الذى تقول اننى لا اعرفه , ولا اقرأ فيه حتى!!!*

*ببساطة اى ان اقدم شاهد لهذا النص يضعه شاهد غربى , و انه غير موجود فيما قبل هذا و ليس ان النص الغربى يضيفه لأنه لا يوجد شىء اسمه إضافة على نص الكتاب فى النقد النصى بل حذف , و لأن المخطوطات قبل القرن السادس لم تضع هذا النص اى حذفته فشهادة النص الغربى له تُسمى اضافة , هل فهمت؟!*




> *رغم إضطرابه في تأصيل النص من عدمه إلا ان هذا لم يمنعه من القول في ختام بحثه حول تلك النقطة:
> (( This passage affords us a curious instance of an addition well received in the Western Church from the second century downwards, and afterwards making some way among the later Greeks codices and writers. ))*


 
*كلامه لا يوجد به اى شىء يعيب!!!!*

*و للمرة الاخيرة احذرك ألا تذكر اسم المرجع و رقم صفحته لأنك شخص مُدلس و كاذب و ساراجع ورائك كل حرف تقوله!*

*



نصيحه لا تستشهد بمتزجر لانها ليست في مصلحتك وسبحان الله متزجر بالعافية حجه علينا فمن قال هذا ولماذا تستشهد به اصلا إذا كان عمود النص السكندري اين تعليقات رجال النص البيزانطي

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اولا اسمه بيزنطى و ليس بيزانطى*

*ثانيا لست انت من يقول بما استشهد و بما لا استشهد , الم تصلك إجابتك؟ لم تريد اللغو الكثير هذا الذى بلا فائدة ولا جدوى؟*

*تذكر ان لك حدود و اى شىء فارغ سأحذفه لأننى احتملتك كثيراً.*

*اما قول الزميل :*

*



والصحيح ان المخطوطات التي تحذف تلك الفقره سواء ذات حروف كبيره او صغيره أكثر بكثير من المخطوطات التي تضيفها ( مع إهمال التعبيرات المختلفه والتصحيحات والهوامش )

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*عندك انت يُهمل اما عندنا نحن فلا شىء يُهمل , و لست محتاج لأن ابين ان التصحيحات و الهوامش لا يُهملها عالم , بالطبع لأن هو مسلم ليس بعالم فهو يُهملها , عجبى!*

*



ووفقا لإحصاء الاند في ( Text und Textwert )
فإن عدد المخطوطات التي تحذف النص: 417 مخطوط
في حين عدد المخطوطات التي تضيف النص: 64 مخطوط
ليس من بينها أي مخطوط ذات حرف كبير إلا المخطوط E 
من القرن السادس وكل الباقي منها مخطوطات ذات أحرف صغيره تاريخها متأخر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كى ننتهى , اى مرجع تضعه انت فى هذا الحوار غير موجود على الانترنت تتفضل مشكوراً و تسحب صورته بالسكانر لأننى لا اثق فيك لأنك كذبت و دلست كثيراً فى هذا الحوار , و حتى لو افترضنا صحة ما تقوله فأين المشكلة؟*

*



في حين هو غائب عن اقدم الشهود كالبرديات 45 و74 والسينائية والفاتيكانية والإفرامية والفولجاتا والبشيطا وغيرها

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أين المشكلة يا سيد؟ النص موجود فى مخطوطات النص الغربى قبل القرن السادس؟ او فى مخطوطات النص السكندرى قبل القرن السادس؟ او فى مخطوطات النص البيزنطى قبل القرن السادس؟*

*أين مشكلتك انت؟ حدد ما هى مشكلتك؟ و الإشكال فى كونه موجود فى مخطوطات متأخرة؟ ما العيب فى هذا؟*

*



لا أعرف كيف تخيلت اني أتحدث عن الاف المخطوطات عند إيرازموس فانا لم أشر إلي ذلك من قريب او من بعيد 
بل كان جل إستشهادي بكلام إيرازموس لدلاله علي انه السبب في إدخال تلك الفقره للنص المستلم
ولأن الزميل ليس عنده رد فـ ( تلكك ) بحجه واهيه للهروب من الرد علي كلامي

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أهرب منك انت؟ على الأقل ساهرب من شخص يعرف يمينه من شماله و ليس من شخص يقول على آية فى الكتاب انها نص غربى و ينعتنى أننى لا اعرف شىء فى النقد بل ولا اقرأه , لا مشكلة فلتحسب ما تحسبه فكلامى واضح و لو أردت الهروب لما سمحت لك اصلا ان تفتح هذا الموضوع و طردتك خارج المنتدى اصلا!!!!*

*و لكن لنترك الحكم للقارىء فى قول الزميل :*

*



سبب دخول العدد إلي النص المستلم هو إرازموس والمضحك في الأمر انه لم يجد العدد في المخطوطات اليونانية التي إعتمد عليها بل في هامش واحده فقط ( تعود للقرن الخامس عشر ) فتعلل بإهمال الناسخ وأخذ النص من الفولجاتا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*فى حين ان النص غير موجود فقط فى مخطوطة ايرازموس الرئيسية كما قال ميتزجر :*

Although the passage does not appear in the late medieval manu****** on which Erasmus chiefly depended for his edition (ms. 2), it stands in the margin of another (ms. 4), from which he inserted it into his text because he "judged that it had been omitted by the carelessness of ***ibes (_arbitror omissum librariorum incuria_)."

*تبقى كاذب و مدلس ام لا؟ اما كاذب و مدلس او جاهل , اختر واحدة...*

*



وكأن باقي المخطوطات وجدت طائرة في الهواء
ويكفي القارئ ماقاله الزميل وماأثبته من وجود الالاف المخطوطات للنص المقدس في القرن الثاني 
ومايريد الزميل ان نقتنع به بالعافيه ان كل تلك المخطوطات قد تلفت وكلها قد حرقت ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*نعم*

*take it or leave it*

*



بل لعلنا نتسائل وماهي قيمة المكتبات اذا عند الاباء القدامي اذا كان القديم منها يحرق فوراً !!
ام ان المكتبات كان هدفها فقط حفظ الكتب المزورة ؟؟!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*حينما تصلنا كتابات هؤلاء الأباء انفسهم بنسختها الأصلية فحينها يُمكنك ان تسأل عن المخطوطات الموجودة بمكتباتهم!!!!!!!!!!*

*حينما تصلنا النُسخة الأصلية للفلجاتا التى كتبها جيروم , يمكنك ان تسأل عن نُسخة بامفيليوس!!!!*



> *كلام لا دليل عليه بل يتعارض اصلا مع قول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم الذى إتهم اليهود بأنهم انفسهم من اهملوا العهد القديم
> العظة التاسعه – الفقره السادسه – إنجيل متي
> **[URL="http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/200109.htm"]http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/200109.htm*[/URL]


 
*ربما تقصد هذا النص؟*

*And what manner of prophet said this? Be not curious, nor overbusy. For many of the prophetic writings have been lost; and this one may see from the history of the Chronicles. For being negligent, and continually falling into ungodliness, some they suffered to perish, others they themselves burnt upand cut to pieces. The latter fact Jeremiah relates; the former, he who composed the fourth book of Kings, saying, that aftera long time the book of Deuteronomy was hardly found, buried somewhere and lost. But if, when there was no barbarian there, they so betrayed their books, much more when the barbarians had overrun them. For as to the fact, that the prophet had foretold it, the apostles themselves in many places call Him a Nazarene*​*ستفهمه حينما تذكر لى أين ذُكرت النبوة التالية :*

*2Ki 14:25  هُوَ رَدَّ تُخُمَ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ مَدْخَلِ حَمَاةَ إِلَى بَحْرِ الْعَرَبَةِ حَسَبَ كَلاَمِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ عَنْ يَدِ عَبْدِهِ يُونَانَ بْنِ أَمِتَّايَ النَّبِيِّ الَّذِي مِنْ جَتَّ حَافَرَ.*​


----------



## Fadie (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*استشهادات الأاباء , هل يتخذها العلماء دليلاً لتأصيل النصوص ام لا؟*

*لأن هذا الجزء تحور كثيراً و ابتعد عن هدفه , لأن الزميل يجاهد ان يخرج بشىء و لو القليل من هذا الحوار!!!*

*و قبل كل شىء , اهديكم هذا البحث الذى نُشر فى جريدة الأدب الكتابى لعام 2004 بعنوان :*

*Must the Greek Text Always Be Preferred? Versional and Patristic Witnesses to theText of Matthew 4:16*

*للعلامة الرائع روبرت تشدينزر استاذ العهد الجديد بجامعة لوثر*​*http://links.jstor.org/sici?sici=0021-9231%28200423%29123%3A3%3C449%3AMTGTAB%3E2.0.CO%3B2-O*

*لتحميله :*​ 
*http://www.files.arabchurch.com/books/englishbooks/MusttheGreekTextAlwaysBePreferred.pdf*


*و الذى يتكلم بكل جرأة على قبول استشهادات الاباء عن النص اليونانى!!!!!!!!*

*أيدك على 14 دولار بقى :smil6:*

*أثبتنا سابقاً ان كتابات الأباء هى جزء من ادلة الشواهد للنص , حتى بنجامين وارفيلد الذى يحتج به الزميل يقول :*






*بكل تأكيد كتابات الاباء اليونانيين شاهد مباشر للنص اليونانى*

*ما المطلوب بعد هذا؟؟*​*يقول الزميل :*



> *ص 74
> تجاهل الزميل في قول بنجامين:
> 
> 
> ...


 
*و قبل كل شىء نقول للزميل أحسن من استخدامك للتقنية , ما هذه الصور المُشوهة؟ و لماذا لا تُكبر حجمها؟؟؟*

*نحن لا نُدلس , نحن لا يهمنا كل هذا الكلام لأن كتابات الأباء قلت سابقاً تم تحقيقها تحقيقاً علمياً قام به الراهب مينى Migne فى ثلاث موسوعات ضخمة كل منهم بها مئة و ستون مجلداً , هذه المجلدات تضم تحقيقه و عنها اُخذت الترجمة الإنجليزية لفيليب تشاف فى موسوعتيه الشهيرتين اباء ما قبل نيقية , اباء نيقية و ما بعد نيقية , و كذلك قام العالم الشهير جون كواستن بعمل موسوعة من أربعة مُجلدات كاملة فى تحقيق أهم كتابات الأباء!!!!*

*ما يقوله وارفيلد قبل ان نستخدم كتابات الاباء يجب ان نفحصها اولاً قد تم بالفعل يا سيد!!!!!!!*

*وارفيلد نفسه يستخدم كتابات الاباء كدليل تأصيل!!!!*

*و رغم اننا قلنا سابقاً :*

*هل وضع وارفيلد استشهادات الاباء كأدلة على كلا القرائتين؟!*​



نترك الإجابة لوارفيلد نفسه فى الصفحتين 80 و 81 حيث يقول :​












 

*فكان رد الزميل علينا :*



> *كالعادة يخطئ الزميل إذا يحاول إيهام القارئ بأهمية استشهادات الاباء الذاتيه من ناحيه التأصيل ام هي شهاده ثانوية تاريخية بالمقام الاول ومن فم الزميل ندينه:*


 
*ولنا ان نسال الزميل , من أين اخترعت هذا الهراء؟ من أين ألفته؟ هل قاله وارفيلد؟ انه هو هو وارفيلد الذى تحتج به , هل قال شيئا من هذا الهراء الذى تقوله؟؟؟*

*لا بالطبع و لكن يجب الهروب , فلمن نهرب؟ لسكريفنر بالطبع!!!*

*نتجاهل كلام وارفيلد و نهرب بكلام واهى أحب فى هذه الحالات ان اسميه "كلام اهطل" لأننا لا نعرف من اين أتى و الى اين ذهب!!!!*

*و قبل ان نرد على الزميل فى استشهاداته بكلام العلماء حول دور الاباء فى التأصيل , نقول :*

*إن جميع كتابات الاباء حُققت و تم نشرها فيما يزيد على 500 مجلد على يد الراهب مينى فى القرن الثامن عشر و حتى من قبل مينى , و هذا يوضحه الدكتور نصحى عبد الشهيد مدير مركز الاباء قائلا :*

*من بين الطبعات الأولى لكتابات الآباء التى ظهرت منذ القرن السادس عشر توجد مجموعة واحدة لا تزال لها قيمتها العلمية وهى المجموعة التى طبعها الرهبان الفرنسيون البندكت فى "سانت مورا " والتى نُشرت فى القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر . وبعض طبعاتهم لكتابات الآباء لم يُعلَ عليها حتى الآن . وفى مجموعتهم هذه يوجد النص اليونانى مع ترجمة لاتينية مع فهارس دقيقة مًضافة إلى كل مجلد . *

*أكمل مجموعة للنصوص الآبائية هى المجموعة التى نشرها الراهب " مينى " ( J.P. Migne) (المتوفى سنة 1875م) . إنها تحوى إعادة طبع لكل النصوص التى سبق طبعها حتى وقته وذلك لكى تكون فى متناول يد اللاهوتيين ولكى يكون الوصول إلى نصوص الآباء سهلاً . وللأسف فإن طبعة " مينى " للآباء بها أخطاء مطبعية كثيرة . ولهذا السبب فمن الأفضل دائمًا الرجوع إلى الطبعات التى أخذ منها " مينى " إن لم تكن هناك طبعة علمية حديثة للنصوص . ومع ذلك تظل باترولوجيا " مينى " هى بالنسبة لكثير من الكتابات الآبائية ، المصدر الوحيد الذى يمكن الرجوع إليه . *

*1 ـ " مينى باترولوجيا جريكا " (P.G.) : وهو القسم الذى يشمل كتابات الآباء والكُتّاب الكنسيون باللغة اليونانية الأصلية وأمام النص اليونانى ترجمة لاتينية . وهذه المجموعة اليونانية تصل إلى مجمع فلورنسا فى القرن الخامس عشر . وكل آباء كنيسة الأسكندرية والكتابات الرهبانية المصرية باللغة اليونانية موجودة فى هذه المجموعة . وعدد مجلداتها 161 مجلد كبير . *

*2 ـ "مينى باترولوجيا لاتينا" (P.L.): أى الكتابات التى كُتبت أصلاً باللاتينية . وهذه المجموعة اللاتينية تقع فى 221 مجلدً كبير منها 4 مجلدات فهارس وتصل الكتابات اللاتينية فى هذه المجموعة حتى البابا اينوسنت الثالث المتوفى سنة 1216م . وقد نُشرت مجموعتى باترولوجيا مينى اليونانية واللاتينية فى السنوات ما بين 1844 و 1866 فى باريس .*

*وقد بدأت أكاديمية فيينا وأكاديمية برلين كل منها بنشر مجموعة من كتابات الآباء التى تجمع بين الدقة اللغوية والاكتمال وذلك منذ أواخر القرن التاسع عشر وحتى الآن . وكل منهما تنشر الكتابات بأصلها اللغوى أى باليونانية واللاتينية مع مقدمات وفهارس بالألمانية . 

نُشرت مجموعة " باترولوجيا أورينتالس " (Patrologia Orientalis) أى مجموعة الآباء الشرقيين . وهى كتابات كنسية باللغات القبطية والعربية والأثيوبية وقد صدرت فى باريس منذ سنة 1907م فى 25 مجلد حتى الآن . كما صدرت من باريس مجموعة " باترولوجيا سيرياكا " (Patrologia Syriaca) وهى كتابات الكنيسة السريانية . وقد صدرت فى ثلاث مجلدات.*

*(المدخل الى علم الاباء , ص 20 - 23)*

*و الآن لنرى , هل من احتج بهم الزميل يضعون استشهادات الاباء كدليل للتأصيل ام لا؟*

*1- تشارلز ادوارد هاموند*

*و لنأخذ مثالاً من كتابه على خاتمة مرقس و نسأل :*

*هل ضم استشهادات الأباء كأدلة تأصيل للنص ام لا؟*

*و لندعه هو يجيب :*




















و فى صفحة 125 :









:smil6:


*2- اليكساندر سوتير*


*لأن الزميل اتهمنا بالتدليس عليه , فنزيد ردودنا عليه :*

*اولا: هل يرى سوتير قيمة لكتابات الأباء؟ فلو انها هى اخرى محرفة فلا قيمة لها بعد , فى حين ان سوتير لا يقول بهذا :*

*



*


----------



## Fadie (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*هل وضع سوتير كتابات الأباء كأدلة لتأصيل النص؟*

*نعم*

*وضعها*​*لقد قلنا سابقا ان كتابات الاباء هى الدليل الثالث لتأصيل اى نص بعد النص اليونانى و الترجمات , و قد وضع سوتير النص اليونانى فى الفصل الرابع , ثم الترجمات فى الفصلين الخامس و السادس , ثم استشهادات الاباء فى الفصل السابع!!!*

*و يعوزنى الوقت و المكان لأن اضع 15 صفحة كاملة هى حديث سوتير عن استشهادات الاباء فى هذا الفصل من ص 70 الى ص 85 فى نفس الكتاب , و لكن سأضع اهم صفحات كلامه :*​*



*


































*هذا جزء يسير جدا مما قاله سوتير عن استشهادات الاباء و شهادتها للنص و ادعو كل قارىء ان يقرا هذا الفصل باكمله ليجد كذب و تدليس الزميل!!!*

*يُتبع...*​


----------



## Fadie (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*سكريفنر*























*و الكثير و الكثير فى هذا الفصل من الكتاب الملىء بالاستشهادات الابائية لتأصيل النصوص!!!!*

*فيلب تشاف*

*آثر الزميل التدليس على ان يعرض لنا الصورة كاملة لنص فيليب كاملاً :*​

> *نواصل أقوال العلماء علي تحريف النساخ لكتابات الاباء
> فيليب شاف في كتابه
> A companion to the Greek Testament and the English version
> ص164 و165*



*و أعتذر للزميل ان كنت سأسبب له بعض الحرج فى وضع صورة النص كاملاً :*​







*دة انت طلعت مُدلس تدليس انا مشتفتوش مع اى حد تانى!!!!*​*حتى فيلب تشاف بعد هذه الصفحة يضع كل الاباء فى كفة الشهادة لوثائقية النص!!!!*​











*بصراحة مش عارف اعلم على ايه ولا ايه , كل مراجع الزميل تُثبت كذبه و تدليسه!!!!*

*ولا يسعنا سوى ان ننهى ردنا بكلام ميتزجر الذى وضعه الاخ كيمو :*​

> *انظر ماذا يقول علامه المخطوطات والنقد النصى بروس متزجر فى *
> *كتابه*
> 
> *THE TEXT OF THE NEW TESTAMENT Its Transmission, Corruption, and Restoration*
> ...





*اما شبهة يوحنا كاسيان , فهى خارجة عن الموضوع لانها تتعلق بالباترولوجى و سنجيب عنها قريباً بنعمة الرب ضمن كتابنا الذى فى طور الإعداد "الأباء و النقد النصى" , و ساتركها الى حين و سيتم تحريرها من مشاركة الزميل , ليس لأن الصورة فاضحة كما يتخيل بل فقط لئلا اعطى الزميل فرصة لكى يذهب و يُهلل و يقول اننا حذفنا ردوده.*

*لمن يريد وضع مشاركات فليضعها الآن من اطراف الحوار...*​


----------



## kimo14th (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: استفسارات*

*نقطه بسيطه جدا بعد ردود الاستاذ فادى 

خاصه باستشهادات الاباء 

الزميل انا مسلم يعرض اقوال العلماء بخصوص المشاكل التى تواجههم فيها ولكن 


**تم التعديل والتاكد من صحه كل كتابات الاباء المستخدمه فى النقد النصى 
**والا تجدهم لا سيتخدمون كتابات الاباء مطلقا !!!*​*

وهذا مايجعل متزجر يؤكد مرتين 


مره فى كتابه The text of New Testament 

ومره فى حواره الممتع مع لى ستروبل (القضيه للمسيح )


** بقوله ان مع فقدان كل المخطوطات والترجمات يمكننا اعاده بناء  العهد الجديد      كاملا من خلال كتابات الاباء*


*We can practically reconstruct the entire New Testament* 


*فلا ادرى كيف يجرؤ شخص ان يتحدث عن  العهد الجديد      بكلمه بعد كلام العلامه متزجر  !!


*​


----------



## Fadie (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: توثيق العهد الجديد*

الحكاية طولت عن الإسبوعين المرة دى!!!


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: توثيق العهد الجديد*

يا اخ فادي هو عنده شي اصلا انت عارف انه ملفس رغم الرد عليه يرجع ويكتب ويعترض على يوحنا3/13 وكنه لم يقرا الرد في المشاركة رقم 37



يرد على ايش وهو مفلس
ولم يرد على اي شي لحد الان


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: توثيق العهد الجديد*

[QUOTE*دة انت طلعت مُدلس تدليس انا مشتفتوش مع اى حد تانى*][/QUOTE]

*طالع للشيوخ هيكون ايش يعني  اذا كا كان هو منهم  :ura1: :bud:*


----------



## antonius (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: توثيق <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a>*

اعتقد ان هروب المسلم وتأخره لاسابيع واضح السبب
وعشت اخونا فادي وروك ومية مية..وكل الاخوة الذين اشتركوا بالنقاش
حفضكم النا المسيح ودمتم صخورا وحصنا ممن حملوا صلبانهم وتبعوا الرب
فعلا فادي دمرت تدليسه الواضح واكاذيبه..دام صليبك


----------



## Fadie (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: توثيق <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a>*

*يُغلق بعد هروب الزميل المسلم و يبقى مُثبت عبرةً لكل من تسول له نفسه بالتجرؤ على كلمة الرب...*


----------

